# Starting IVF/ICSI in July/Aug



## lizlemon

Hello,
Today I have been to the dr and we will be starting our second cycle in July/Aug. I am very excited and would love to have some cycle buddies! So who is with me? :flower:


----------



## lizlemon

Anyone????


----------



## lizlemon

No one??? Just little old me?


----------



## africaqueen

ME ME ME!!! 

We have our PIE on the 24th and its our 1st cycle so im thinking we will start DR around July? xxx


----------



## mickey55

Count me in! We will be doing our first IVF cycle in July/August 2011 and I am sooo scared but hopeful!


----------



## africaqueen

Mickey- i am very hopeful but nervous of the unknown  ooh just think we could all be posting our BFPS in here by end of the summer! aaah xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Yay others! What is PIE? I am starting down DR mid-ish July fro 2 weeks then 2 weeks stimulation then egg collection! I am scared but excited. I have done a short ICSI due to a conversion from IUI, so nervous about DR as a have not done this before. I found Gonalf very heading inducing!

I am hoping this thread will get lots of lovely BFPs


----------



## africaqueen

lizlemon said:


> Yay others! What is PIE? I am starting down DR mid-ish July fro 2 weeks then 2 weeks stimulation then egg collection! I am scared but excited. I have done a short ICSI due to a conversion from IUI, so nervous about DR as a have not done this before. I found Gonalf very heading inducing!
> 
> I am hoping this thread will get lots of lovely BFPs

Aww best of luck to you! PIE is "patient information evening" and it signals the start of a NHS funded cycle of IVF as treatment must legally start within 3mths of the PIE but as soon as bloods etc are done an results in, thats when you get your start date so im thinking our treatment will start in July too:happydance:
Lots of late summer/early fall BFPS due on here i think! haha xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Ah exciting stuff. Guttingly our NHS funding is cancelled in our area, so we are paying of treatment ourselves.....


----------



## africaqueen

Oh no!
I know a lot of PCTS near us have stopped funding but luckily my PCT allows 2 free IVF cycles and i was given funding last wk so we are lucky in that respect. xxx


----------



## lizlemon

That is fab news, really pleased for you. In the end, despite it costing loads we are really pleased with our clinic, which would not have been NHS with or without funding, and feel the money is being well spent. Luckily we are savers!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well that is good u are so happy with the clinic  which clinic are you with?
We are having IVF at Liverpool womens xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Ours is in London as we live in Essex and its called the Bridge. We were recomended it by friends who had had bad experiences in several different clinics before finding this one and it wonderful staff!


----------



## africaqueen

That's good!
I have only met the clinical director of our clinic but he is a lovely man and LWH has high success rates so hoping the same applies for us! lol xxx


----------



## lizlemon

I am sure it will be great, first impressions are very important and a good sign. Bet your excited about the PIE - we never did this due to doing IUI rather than IVF. I would have definately done this if we had known we would be doing IVF as I had very little idea of what to expect with scans, egg collection, transfer, drugs etc and that knowledge would have made the process easier.


----------



## lozmo

And me maybe!?? I'm hoping to start in July/Aug too, Africa how did you know you have 2 cycles funded by NHS? I'm in Wales and I've read on HFEA that we are also entitled to 2 cycles but no one has actually told us this for defo yet. In the PIE they said that each case is discussed in the consultation on an individual basis. Bit worried now!


----------



## africaqueen

Lozmo- We were told by Mr K that we get 2 funded cycles. Some PCTS offer 3 funded cycles but ours is only 2 xxx


----------



## angiemon

And maybe us, as Ive told Liz in her journal, we have a follow up appointment next Thursday after one fresh and one frozen transfer so we may be cycling in July/Aug too. I'm 37 in July so finger crossed this will be the one :winkwink:

Hi to africaqueen and lozmo and Liz again
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Angie 
I think there will be a ton of summer bfps on here ;-)

xxx


----------



## lozmo

Hi Angiemon. I can't wait to start meds, are they all subcutaneous injections? It will come round really soon if we start throwing ourselves into other things. 

Thanks Africa you are a mine of info! I read on some parliamentary website dated in April this year about 2 funded cycles for patients in Wales, I'm pretty sure this is still the case. A work friend told me about an intensive two week treatment course in London that her friend is going on, I can't understand how that works?!


----------



## africaqueen

Lozmo- A intensive 2 wk treatment course would be the short protocol where no down regging is done. Straight to stimms xxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Hello!

Found out on Friday that we're having IVF with ICSI and are expecting to start in July. Won't know any more dates until our 9 June appointment with the nurse. We're doing the long protocol so I'll be starting on the pill after my next cycle.


----------



## lizlemon

just got my letter from fs stating our treatment plan for July and Aug - I am excited but so scared that I will have to see BFN again......i must be positive but so many hopes ride on this!


----------



## africaqueen

Leila- welcome and good luck! x

lizlemon- I know LOADS of women who have been 2nd time lucky so hang in there and try to think as positive as u can. I knw how hard it is to do that tho x

8 days intill our PIE now! cnt wait! I also have a scan on 2nd June to check my ovaries as i am prone to cysts an have been in a fair bit of pain the past mth :-( xxx


----------



## lozmo

Ooooh 7 days now Africa! Ah I get it now, wouldn't your natural hormones interfere with the stimming process during a short protocol? I wonder if that's less successful than the long one then... 

Going to speak to my boss today about going for IVF eeek wish me luck x


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin ladies 

Lozmo- Yep 7 days now! woohooo! cnt wait. Time is starting to go a lil faster at last! lol.
I am not too sure about natural hormones messing with stimming... i think the short protocol is used for PCOS suffers and women who have over stimmed in a previous cycle so as to avoid OHSS. Good luck talking to your boss! i dont think i would tell mine cos she is not very approachable and would not want to tell centre manager as he is a firms person and would probs not accomadate any time off for appts etc. We shall see xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Thanks Africa, I get so scared about the upset again!!!! But just seen someone else getting a BFP so there is hope there. Not long now till your PIE!!!!!!!!

Lozmo - my first cycle ended being a short protocol as it was IUI that had to be converted, basically they had to monitor my LH levels carefully incase I ovulated too soon, which meant blood tests every day.


----------



## angiemon

My first cycle was a short protocol, I started in November and I think the FS just wanted it started and finished before Christmas because as far as I know i havent got any problems!!! I was worried that we were rushed at first because she first of all said we would do the long protocol. I did find it quite good though. You stim and downreg at the same time from just CD1 until 12-14, trigger, ec and et as normal. Still managed to get 15 eggs, 9 fertilised, blasto put back (didn't stick :cry:) but we also had 4 frozen so although it wasn't successful, I don't think it would have mattered whether it was SP or LP. Im going back to the FS on Thursday to discuss why the frozen transfer didn't work and discuss what to do next time so it will be interesting to see if she puts me on the short again or try me with the long. Personally, i liked the short, the long one sounds much more difficult but if it works better im all up for it...
hi to you all and welcome to leila :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Good Luck for Thursday Angie, hope it goes well x :flower:

And welcome to Leila, sorry I missed your post earlier, not too long a wait till the appointment.


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls.

Good luck for Thur appt Angie x

I have lost 3lb this wk so only another 5lb to go! yaaay and 6 days till PIE! xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Angie, hope today went well and that the fs was helpful :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok?
I have been MIA as it was my bday on the 19th and i have celebrating BIG time! lol. It was my 30th so had a big party last night and im still recovering now. lol. My big blow out before our journey to our dream starts  xxx


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies! Mind if I join in too?

We're scheduled for consent signing for ICSI on June 24th and the down regulation procedures will start around July most probably and August for the EC and ET. This is our first try and I am really scared :help:

Belated Happy birthday, africaqueen! Hey, I think your PIE and my consent signing are on the same dates! :thumbup:


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls,

thank you Liz and Africa for thinking of me!! 

sorry ive not been on here for a few days, been really busy! Had some friends round for a barbecue on saturday (12 adults, six kids and a set of twins) so i had a bit of a final blowout before we start again like you Africa. Happy birthday by the way, sounds like you had a good one!! And only a few days to your PIE now, actually is it tomorrow??..gd luck :kiss:

Well we had our consultation on Thursday and it went ok. As I expected, no real reason for the failure of our frozen cycle. We have 2 frozen left but we're are going to go for a fresh cycle. We are doing short protocol again. We could start on my next period but as my last one was quite late and not how they normally are, we are going to wait til July so i can have another cycle to regulate and it gives us time to get in tiptop condition (well as tiptop as we can get!!) So if it all goes to plan, we should be starting early July :happydance: Im reading a book at the moment called "stop thinking, start living" its supposed to help with positive thinking, nothing to do with IVF but ive read a bit already and i think it has already started to help me. Just a thought incase anyone else was suffering a bit with negative thinking!! So roll on July !!!!!

Welcome yellowbell, July will be here before we know it :thumbup:

Hi Liz, how are you? Anything going on?:kiss:

Hi to Lozmo and Leila, hope your both okay :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Welcome Yellowbell!:flower: Have been ttc long? There are a mixture of first timers and next goers! And as a second attempter, I am very scared but SO SO excited that I am doing another cycle. I so want to be a mum, my bf has just had her baby from IVF and it just makes me want one even more as i am so ridiculously excited about her little un.

Angie, glad you've got a plan in place, does short protocol just mean Gonal F and trigger? I think i might get that book, although i am pretty positive, i have been feeling nerves coming on, and my dh said last time i was too glass empty!

What are you planning to do to get tip top? i'm eating more nuts and seeds to up my omegas as i read somewhere the follilies start developing a bit the couple of months before. Plus I am planning to run the racr for life mid July!

Happy Birthday Africa! Hopefully a nice BFP as a belated pressie! Plus is it PIE tomorrow? if so good luck :flower:

AFM, I am counting the hours down till half term, then catching up with lots of friends, plus my bday on the 31st....34 this year, the years seem to be creeping on too quickly! Hopefully DH and I will get to do something nice over bank holiday weekend - i've always wanted to visit Wakehurst in Sussex but we might end up going to a national trust place as we have annual subscription from an xmas pressie.


----------



## yellowbell

Thanks for the warm welcome, angie and liz!

DH and I have been TTC for 15 months now. We've got sperm issues - low count, low motility and low morphology. 

For preparations, I am also doing some reading on inspirational books so I could fight negative thinking. I'm still continuing my vitamins to make sure I get my daily folic acid requirement.


P.S.
I thought africaqueen's PIE was June 24th. I didn't realize that it could be May 24th. Oops, lol :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Angie- Sounds like your almost ready to start again  i would much prefer to do the short protocol seeing as i have pcos but my clinic only does the long protocol apparantly...

Yellowbell- welcome and good luck with your 1st cycle. It is our 1st too. We go to the PIE tonight so very excited now! dh on his way home from work now and we are leaving at 4.15 to get there with plenty of time as it starts at 5.30. I will update later xxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls,

Africaqueen - how did your PIE go? Have you got a set plan now?

Liz - Birthday girl soon?? Im pretty sure Wakehurst Place is part of the National Trust, its in my parents nat trust book and they've been there. I went there with the school years ago but keep meaning to go visit again. I will soon!! Hope you have a good day whatever you do..mm how am i going to get tip top?? Good question. Well im going to up my fruit and veg intake and eating nuts too mainly brazils and walnuts. I take prenat vits and omega 3 anyway and I exercise but i would like to be more consistent. I walk the dog everyday which is good but i want to get into a bit of yoga/body bal aswell as a bit of gym work! Alcohol is the biggie im afraid. I've now given it up so I will have to resist. Don't get me wrong, if I was pregnant I could easily give up but its just when its never ending!! And Im no alcoholic either before you all start linking me to some AA group :haha: But it is Friday and I would love :wine: tonight but hey ho!! Also, I need to get my mind strong and positive!!!! I did the rfl last year, I might do that again too, its something to work towards then too. I loved it actually, the atmosphere was amazing, very moving!! And i raised £150 so can't be bad eh!! Good luck in your race :thumbup:
With my short protocol, ill be taken gonal f and i think cetrotide (?) at the same time and then trigger (otrivinelle) as usual. Sorry not sure if the spelling is right as im not at home! Last time I took follistom and buserilin and then otrivelle to trigger but I wonder why everyone does not do this because it seems easier so i then worry that it might not be as effective but it was ok last time so I shouldn't worry!!! 
Girls about reading -theres another book I might get: Dr beer - Is your body baby friendly? Any one know it? Also I have read about a Beth Kiley-personal path to pregnancy ebook, has anyone ever heard of this?

Yellowbell - we also have sperm issues-low count and low morphology! But we did get 9 fertilised last time using ICSI and transferred one and four frozen so thank god its not the end of the world!! Good luck with you :hugs:

Anyway I think Ive rabbited for long enough!!

Love to all
xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

PIE went well thank you. We got the ton of forms to complete and take with us when we get our cons appt. DH has his SA and bloods on the 8th June and i went for my bloods yesterday as it was cd2, but bad news is that i never had the rubella jab as a young girl so i may not have immunity to it. I need to call back to the clinic next wed to get results as i will need to arrange the jab if im not immune and then 8wks later the clinic will test my blood again to make sure im immune so delays IVF starting by 3mths. I truly pray i am immune! i will be a nervous wreck by wed! lol xxx


----------



## angiemon

Oh Africa, Im sorry, hopefully you are immune. Try not to think about it and enjoy the wkend!! :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> PIE went well thank you. We got the ton of forms to complete and take with us when we get our cons appt. DH has his SA and bloods on the 8th June and i went for my bloods yesterday as it was cd2, but bad news is that i never had the rubella jab as a young girl so i may not have immunity to it. I need to call back to the clinic next wed to get results as i will need to arrange the jab if im not immune and then 8wks later the clinic will test my blood again to make sure im immune so delays IVF starting by 3mths. I truly pray i am immune! i will be a nervous wreck by wed! lol xxx

Sorry to hear this news Africa, I have got my fingers crossed for you. I know exactly how you feel, each time we thought we were ready we then would end up waiting for test such and such to come back. I think we got delayed by 4 months. It is so annoying, and you feel like you'll never going to start, but once all the test are done you know you are full steam ahead!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks LM

I just feel really on edge about the test results and pray they are all fine when i call on wed. Just want to get a rough start date! lol. Do they send out your consultant appt before the test results are in or do they wait intill they are all in? 

How is everyone doing? I had a night out last night which was unplanned and fab! lol. It was me an dh with my friend an her fiancee in a R&B club and we danced for 4hrs straight! lol. Shattered now tho so bed for me  xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Luckily for us most tests came back within a couple of weeks. But did have a meeting without one result. We were then sent for more tests to check that dh did not have a fragmented y chromosomes and another sa test as dh sperm had gone down to v low. The sa then came back a week later and it was ok so we asked can we start an iui next week as that would be start of af. No, too quick turn around :( was gutting as we mentally prepared we would be doing it that month and had chased tests to be able too. Anyway we did start the following month even though y test not back at that time as it took 4-6 months to come through and dh passed the sa test so effectively proved that he did not have a y chromosome problem. Lastly our fs gave us his email so we can ask questions, which has been v helpful. 

Also 4 hours dancing - impressed I can't remember last time I went clubbing! Sleep well x


----------



## readyforhope1

Hello everyone! I am excited to find a group that I can share the same feelings with on this new adventure :) I am starting the IVF/ICSI process as of yesterday. With egg transfer scheduled on July 18 as long all test come back good. 

My DH had colon cancer and we are in remission for 2 years and so our infertility is MF. We were told ICSI was our only way to get pregnant. Very scary but exciting at the same time.


----------



## africaqueen

readyforhope1 said:


> Hello everyone! I am excited to find a group that I can share the same feelings with on this new adventure :) I am starting the IVF/ICSI process as of yesterday. With egg transfer scheduled on July 18 as long all test come back good.
> 
> My DH had colon cancer and we are in remission for 2 years and so our infertility is MF. We were told ICSI was our only way to get pregnant. Very scary but exciting at the same time.

Welcome! Best of luck with your ICSI cycle and i am very happy to hear your dh is in remission!:happydance: My dad has been in remission from bowel cancer for 4yrs now and its a wonderful feeling to get over something so serious xxx


----------



## readyforhope1

Thanks Africa, it was a scary year for us and we are thankfull that he was able to get through it and can celebrate. Its hard not only on them but the family as well and we will never forget the blessing we have everyday.


----------



## lizlemon

readyforhope1 said:


> Thanks Africa, it was a scary year for us and we are thankfull that he was able to get through it and can celebrate. Its hard not only on them but the family as well and we will never forget the blessing we have everyday.

Welcome! Sounds like you have had testing time - so glad that your dh is ok and that you can look forward to starting a family. We too have mf and had isci last time. The good thing is you know they choose a healthy swimmer and that one actually goes into the egg. Unlike this lady on tv. Who had ten eggs , amazing sperm, none entered the egg and none fertilised.


----------



## mooney608

hello everybody, can i share with you, i'm supposed to start my 2nd cycle in july , my first one in April was bfn, i have bad nasty endo i had lap done last year but endo was back 3 months later, this year endo was sucked, IVF#1 went good but, it's God's will
i did some tests to try to figure out the reason of failure, and results showed elevated immunity and Antithyroid Antibodies, so we had to wait couple of months to fix these issues before we start 2nd cycle, now on meds, next blood work tests will be on mid June and based on the results we will (hopefully) start asap


----------



## mooney608

hello everybody, can i share with you, i'm supposed to start my 2nd cycle in july , my first one in April was bfn, i have bad nasty endo i had lap done last year but endo was back 3 months later, this year endo was sucked, IVF#1 went good but, it's God's will
i did some tests to try to figure out the reason of failure, and results showed elevated immunity and Antithyroid Antibodies :growlmad:, so we had to wait couple of months to fix these issues before we start 2nd cycle, now on meds, next blood work tests will be on mid June and based on the results we will (hopefully) start asap :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Mooney and best of luck with your bloods and ivf cycle x

Hi to Lizlemon, readyforhope1 and all the other ladies x

I didnt get hme frm work in time to call HC to see if my results were in so il call them tomorrow when i finish at 4. Nervous as hell! xxx


----------



## readyforhope1

So has anyone had problems with their thyroid when all the blood test came back? That is currently the new issue that they have discovered :]. So they diagnosed me with hypothyrodism and am on pills now. But I have to wait 6 weeks to see if the level of tsh comes down before we can start Lupron. 

I am extremely nervous for the outcome and its like everything thing they say I am thinking we are done for. We are paying for this out of pocket and its one try and we are done. So I want to do everything I can to make sure my body is ready to go. Does anyone have any suggestions on things you've experienced?

Thanks for the support :)


----------



## lizlemon

readyforhope1 said:


> So has anyone had problems with their thyroid when all the blood test came back? That is currently the new issue that they have discovered :]. So they diagnosed me with hypothyrodism and am on pills now. But I have to wait 6 weeks to see if the level of tsh comes down before we can start Lupron.
> 
> I am extremely nervous for the outcome and its like everything thing they say I am thinking we are done for. We are paying for this out of pocket and its one try and we are done. So I want to do everything I can to make sure my body is ready to go. Does anyone have any suggestions on things you've experienced?
> 
> Thanks for the support :)

Sorry no advice on the tsh but I am convinced that my high protein diet at each meal while stimming meant my eggs were good uns plus loads and loads of water!
Plus lots of pma- easier said than done, my dh said I was an empty glass kinda girl! Good luck and :dust: to you 

Africa - hope today's call goes well xxx

Afm yesterday was my b day and dh bought me a lovely radley handbag! But now I have developed a cold and feel crappy - thought colds were just in winter!


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies, can I join you all? I've just heard that I'll get to start IVF with my next cycle but DR'ing will be middle of July on CD21. I can't wait, I'm so happy as initially it was going to be June but then I got told that it would be August as the hosptial were doing a refit to the dept :dohh: but I just heard on Monday afternoon the refit has been cancelled until September, so I get to sneak in again in June :happydance:

This is our second go, 1st we paid for but this is with the NHS. We only got 6 eggs last time and 3 were immature, so they're upping my meds this time (gonal-f). Only one egg fertilised too on day 2, which was transferred back to me but didn't work. They're going to do ICSI next time as our eggs and sperm seem to have a binding issue.

Anyway, they do say the first is always a trial and if it works you are extreamly lucky, sadly I wasn't. So FX'd this works this time or I'm gonna go loopey (even more so).


----------



## yellowbell

Hi Wallie,

We're scheduled for my first ICSI and I'm estimating to be starting DR around the same time as you ;)

wishing us lots of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls an welcome wallie x

Just a quick one from me- i called the clinic for results and it rang out for 30 mins before someone finally answered and told me there was nobody available to check so they will call me back tomorrow with results. Lets see! Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Ttcne

Hi all! 
Do you mind if I join in. We are going to be doing our 2nd IVF/ICSI late June early July. 
My DH has low count and morphology. I am getting kinda excited for this. AF just needs to appear (never thought I would be saying that) so that I can start BCP for three weeks then stims! We are also going to use a new FS this time as the last one had a jerky partner who I never want to have to talk to again. My old FS was the medical director of the clinic and always seemed to be off at conferences. Best of luck to everyone! 

Oh and readyforhope I had Grave's disease which is automimmune hyperthyroidism and had my thyroid removed. I take replacement therapy daily which is no biggy. It is a very good thing that this was found and is being treated. Hypothyroidism increases the likelihood of miscarriage and intellectual disabilities in children born to mothers who are hypothyroid. I am so sorry your cylcle needed to be postponed for it.


----------



## readyforhope1

Ttcne said:


> Hi all!
> Do you mind if I join in. We are going to be doing our 2nd IVF/ICSI late June early July.
> My DH has low count and morphology. I am getting kinda excited for this. AF just needs to appear (never thought I would be saying that) so that I can start BCP for three weeks then stims! We are also going to use a new FS this time as the last one had a jerky partner who I never want to have to talk to again. My old FS was the medical director of the clinic and always seemed to be off at conferences. Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Oh and readyforhope I had Grave's disease which is automimmune hyperthyroidism and had my thyroid removed. I take replacement therapy daily which is no biggy. It is a very good thing that this was found and is being treated. Hypothyroidism increases the likelihood of miscarriage and intellectual disabilities in children born to mothers who are hypothyroid. I am so sorry your cylcle needed to be postponed for it.

How long did it take for your thyroid levels to get back to normal? They are hoping 6 weeks for me so I am scheduled for july 16 egg retrieval but I am worried its not going to be at the levels they are comfortable with.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Just to let u knw that i am leaving this thread sadly as i dont belong here seeing as i wont be having treatment in July/August. I got my Rubella result in today and i am not immune so i have to have a vaccination on thursday at my Doctors and then i have to contact the fertility clinic 8wks after the jab so they can test my blood again :-( so its a long way off for us now. I am so upset and pissed off with everything being so complicated!! I will check in from time to time to see how u all get on but we wont be starting treatment intill around sep/oct now. I wish you all the very best with your forthcoming cycles and just so wish things could of been different for us xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Thats a real shame you have to wait. The whole system drives me nuts too. I mean how long really have they had to find this out already. It's just mental! I'm so sorry you have to wait again, I hope it goes quick for you and you're not too upset.


----------



## lizlemon

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Just to let u knw that i am leaving this thread sadly as i dont belong here seeing as i wont be having treatment in July/August. I got my Rubella result in today and i am not immune so i have to have a vaccination on thursday at my Doctors and then i have to contact the fertility clinic 8wks after the jab so they can test my blood again :-( so its a long way off for us now. I am so upset and pissed off with everything being so complicated!! I will check in from time to time to see how u all get on but we wont be starting treatment intill around sep/oct now. I wish you all the very best with your forthcoming cycles and just so wish things could of been different for us xxxx

Oh Africa I'm sorry to hear your news :( this ttc is very unfair and full of hurdles. But remember you will get there in the end. Please keep in touch and don't feel you have to leave us as I like you being around xxx


----------



## angiemon

So sorry Africaqueen, I agree with Wallie, can't believe that this stuff can't be sorted out earlier. I hope your ok and hope that the time goes quick :hugs:


----------



## lozmo

Hi again I posted here earlier in when I had a vague idea of timescale, now I have a consultation on the 28th June! Hopefully that means I may be DR in August I think... After your appointment do they definitely have to wait for the next AF as I will probably be on CD10 on the 28th? I suppose they want time to order meds and book in for injection training.


----------



## lizlemon

lozmo said:


> Hi again I posted here earlier in when I had a vague idea of timescale, now I have a consultation on the 28th June! Hopefully that means I may be DR in August I think... After your appointment do they definitely have to wait for the next AF as I will probably be on CD10 on the 28th? I suppose they want time to order meds and book in for injection training.

Yay for consultations! In theory you could dr in July, but on practice these things take longer than you like and they will probably go for the next cycle so they can do all forms and meeting nurses etc.
I remember pushing for results to come back so we could catch af only for the clinic to say wait another month so paper work can be sent off to HFEA :( 
But your on the fertility train now and not long to wait :)


----------



## Wallie

Well I got the official go ahead so when I next get AF in June, on day 21 I start sniffing. I've even got that already!


----------



## readyforhope1

lozmo said:


> Hi again I posted here earlier in when I had a vague idea of timescale, now I have a consultation on the 28th June! Hopefully that means I may be DR in August I think... After your appointment do they definitely have to wait for the next AF as I will probably be on CD10 on the 28th? I suppose they want time to order meds and book in for injection training.

I there, so excited for you!! The first appointment can be overwhelming. I remember I came home with so more questions than what I had at the doctors office. So make sure you write down the questions that come to mind now :) I had to wait for my next AF to start BC so they could put me on a schedule. So good luck with the first appointment.


----------



## readyforhope1

Sounds like everyone is getting ready to start their cycle :happydance: How is everyone one doing? There havent been a lot of updates lately and just want to make sure things are good :)


----------



## lozmo

Thanks Lizlemon and Readyforhope! I guess we are so used to waiting by now, I keep wondering where everything is going to fall as I'm getting married abroad in October, going away for 2 weeks! The hen party is in august, then we have a party in November, its all go this year all i need to do now is move house lol! I read that so many ivfs fail on the first round, and so I don't want to delay treatment any later.

Readyforhope when will you have your levels tested?
Lizlemon are you going to do anything different this time round?


----------



## readyforhope1

Lozmo---sounds like you have a very and exciting months..Congrats on getting married that is so exciting. 

I will have levels tested on July 6th to make sure things are good before the egg retrieval. The one thing I am more worried about right now is my TSH level being normal. Just when I think there couldnt be anything wrong with me this shows up out of the blue.


----------



## lizlemon

lozmo said:


> Readyforhope when will you have your levels tested?
> Lizlemon are you going to do anything different this time round?

wow you have an exciting year ahead of you!!!! The difference this time is we want eggs as last time it was an IUI cycle that was converted. so will be my first down regulation and much higher dose of gonal f! only about 4 to 5 weeks till i start dr!!!! which is v good as I am keen to get started again :)

How's everyone else doing???


----------



## labmommy

Hi Ladies! I'm bumping this thread up since I'd like some gals to go through this process with! I'm on cd 17 and am to call the RE when AF shows. I have my BCP prescription all ready to fill so I am prepared. OH went for a SA today. Once AF shows I will have bloods and saline test. I have no idea what blood levels should be or what they're looking for.


----------



## Wallie

Oh thanks, was just about to look for this thread. I'm getting to start DR'ing tomorrow with my nasal spray. It's CD2 for me tomorrow and different from my last cycle as I didn't start using the nasal spray until CD21, so I've knocked 3 weeks off the process! I'm so happy about that. I've now to wait on a letter telling me when to go into the clinic for my baseline scan, but I think that'll be in about 2 weeks, but we'll see!


----------



## labmommy

Oh good luck! When do you start stimming?


----------



## Wallie

labmommy said:


> Oh good luck! When do you start stimming?

No idea but guessing in about three weeks.


----------



## lizlemon

Hello<
I've been MIA for a while, but will be around more as I am just waiting for AF to come middle of next week, then wait 3 weeks to start DR. Am really pleased that the time has nearly come round to start again.
FX for all of us! xxx
I'm off to Hard rock calling today to see Bon Jovi and am excited as hell, first 'festival' i've been to with my dh!


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi, I've been lurking without much to say. Started BCP just over a week ago and due to start down regging on 9 July. My parcel of meds is arriving on Wednesday.

It's odd being on the pill again, it's been so long since I took it. I'm not feeling great to be honest but that's probably a combination of things so I can't blame the pill!


----------



## Wallie

Yeah, we're all in limbo these days. Hope you're starting to feel better whatever it is!?

Hope you enjoy Bon Jovi LizLemonm my SIL saw them earlier this week and said they were fab. I was at Take That on Wednesdaym they were brilliant. Enjoy!


----------



## yellowbell

hi all,

I haven't posted in this thread for some time so just an update on me - we've had our consent signing last Friday and we were told that our procedure actually starts on my July cycle which means down regulation starts around mid-August. I thought they would put me in for July down reg since my AF started on June 25 but no, they said I start counting 21 days from my July cycle. 
Anyhow, the important thing is we're on our way and hubby and I are just trying to enjoy the next month.

:)


----------



## readyforhope1

It is great to see everyone is getting starting dates. Kinda of scarey and emotional at the same time. Got my first package of meds Friday and its weird because this is now so real. First shot tonight :)


----------



## Wallie

Yeah, it's started for me but feels like it's not at the same time. Weird! I think once I get a date from the clinic to say when I can get my baseline scan I'll be happier, I'll then have a rough idea when things are going to happen.

Anyone else got any news, starting their cycle yet?


----------



## Wallie

Just read my last post on here, and hadn't told you I got to start DR'ing CD2 instead of CD21. The clinic I'm at is getting refurbished soon and want to ensure I'm through my cycle by the time they gut it. :haha: So CD2 I started DR'ing by sniffing which has taken 3 weeks of waiting off my cycle. Just waiting on baseline scan appt through the post now.


----------



## labmommy

Wow! Everyone is really moving along. 

AFM: I expect AF July 7th and will get my calendar then. What is DR'ing? I start bcp then and if all goes as planned the first week of August I will have EC and five days from there to ET. It is the "short protocal". We got hubby's SA results back today and found out we need ICSI because of the morphology. His count went up significantly but the morphology is only 3% and they consider at least 14% normal.


----------



## Wallie

DR'ing is short for down regulation. I'm on the long protocol so I have to do this before I start injections for stimming.

Good luck wiyh your short protocol.


----------



## Leila Fae

I had my meds delivered this morning and start DRing on 9 July. On holiday next week which will hopefully be lovely and relaxing then we come back and start the cycle proper.

I've been on BCP for almost 3 weeks now. I don't really get on very well with the pill but it's not for long. Now that my fridge is half full of boxes and packets and I have a bag of syringes it's feeling real! :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

AF started for me yesterday, so waiting for D21 to have blood test then start DR. was slightly gutted that no 'miracle' had happened for us this month, but at least on the band wagon now!

Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## readyforhope1

lizlemon said:


> AF started for me yesterday, so waiting for D21 to have blood test then start DR. was slightly gutted that no 'miracle' had happened for us this month, but at least on the band wagon now!
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxxx

Its funny how we get to that last period and hope that my some sort of miracle we are pregnant and dont have to go through any of this. I hoped the same thing..


----------



## labmommy

Leila Fae said:


> I had my meds delivered this morning and start DRing on 9 July. On holiday next week which will hopefully be lovely and relaxing then we come back and start the cycle proper.
> 
> I've been on BCP for almost 3 weeks now. I don't really get on very well with the pill but it's not for long. Now that my fridge is half full of boxes and packets and I have a bag of syringes it's feeling real! :happydance:

Wow! That would make it feel real! I can't imagine keeping it from friends we are close to that open the fridge and wonder what it all is! LOL


----------



## labmommy

I'm also hoping for that "miracle" now..


----------



## Debbie82

Room for one more :wave:

I officially started my 1st ICSI cycle yesterday :happydance:

Had my consents app yesterday which nicely timed in with CD19 which they were happy to give me my Prostap jag. Now just waitin on :witch: which should come in 8-12 days then will start stimming on CD3 so EC should be the 20 something of July all going well!

I'm excited, nervous, apprehensive all at once.

Good luck to everyone else :hug:


----------



## yellowbell

readyforhope1 said:


> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> AF started for me yesterday, so waiting for D21 to have blood test then start DR. was slightly gutted that no 'miracle' had happened for us this month, but at least on the band wagon now!
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxxx
> 
> Its funny how we get to that last period and hope that my some sort of miracle we are pregnant and dont have to go through any of this. I hoped the same thing..Click to expand...

I am at this point now too. I'm on my last cycle for a miracle to happen although I've already psyched myself up to be ready to start my ICSI.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all,
Not sure if I'm relevant as I might be starting my ICSI slightly later. I'm a bit behind most of you on this forum... Was told it's more likely to be September, so that might be October in NHS words?
I'm 31 hubby is 27/ almost 28 and has azoospermia which is completely down to 'mechanical' issues. I've been sent the letter to call the IVF clinic on the 1st day of my period YESTERDAY which is kind of super lucky (not the right word in this situation but we do get excited about small mercies!) because I'm due on within a couple of days!

Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results back and start on the drugs?
Especially in cases where the sperm needs to be transported from storage from a hospital in a different local authority?
We're in Manchester and the sperm is in Liverpool. We had to do the TESA privately as couldn't cope with the 18 month NHS wait.

Also, what does the drug taking for the IVF/ ICSI exactly entail? No one has told me the details yet. I know the theory but not the practical side of what to expect. I've read injecting yourself is involved?

Thanks for any advice, love to all xx


----------



## Wallie

I got my letter to say my baseline scan is on the 14th July, so it should not be long after that when I start injection the stimulation drugs. I started DR on CD2 and boy has AF been very, very heavy. Today is CD9 and it's still heavy and I can barely keep up. I wish it would get lost now, it's getting depressing.


----------



## Wallie

hippiehappy said:


> Hello all,
> Not sure if I'm relevant as I might be starting my ICSI slightly later. I'm a bit behind most of you on this forum... Was told it's more likely to be September, so that might be October in NHS words?
> I'm 31 hubby is 27/ almost 28 and has azoospermia which is completely down to 'mechanical' issues. I've been sent the letter to call the IVF clinic on the 1st day of my period YESTERDAY which is kind of super lucky (not the right word in this situation but we do get excited about small mercies!) because I'm due on within a couple of days!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results back and start on the drugs?
> Especially in cases where the sperm needs to be transported from storage from a hospital in a different local authority?
> We're in Manchester and the sperm is in Liverpool. We had to do the TESA privately as couldn't cope with the 18 month NHS wait.
> 
> Also, what does the drug taking for the IVF/ ICSI exactly entail? No one has told me the details yet. I know the theory but not the practical side of what to expect. I've read injecting yourself is involved?
> 
> Thanks for any advice, love to all xx

It sounds as if you're going to be starting earlier than you expected, No? I get told to phone on CD 1 of my period and then I've either started DR'ing CD21 or CD2 as in this cycle. I hope it's sooner for you anyway or are you going in on CD1 to get blood tests, I'm slightly confused with what you wrote.

My clinic had an open evening which toldyou what to expect with the drugs and what it all meant. I hope you get this too as it makes it alot clearer.

:hugs: Good luck!


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi Evie, thanks for your advice. I was hoping that like you say it might be starting earlier than we thought but trying not to get too ahead of myself can't be disappointed again after 3 years of waiting!
Also I'm a bit clueless really, all I've done is completed and handed in a pink proforma and 5 weeks later got a letter saying to call for tests on CD1 I think they need to test for stuff like HIV Rubella and ovarian reserve for me (even though we've already had most of those done more than once) and they also said I will news to do another ultrasound scan while on my period. Do u reckon the drugs will start shortly after that?
One thing we were told is that due to hubby's sperm beig frozen in Liverpool we will need to sort out the release paperwork which could take another 4 to 6 weeks. Not had the appoitment for doing all the paperwork as required for embryology legislation. Was told that's a 40 minute to 1 hour appoitment. Hopefully soon?
Thanks again for your advice. I hope the clinic offers sessions like you mentioned, will definitely ask xx


----------



## Wallie

Ah okay, so maybe you're going in for your bloods. I know the AMH one takes 4-6 weeks as they put them through in batches of 20 (I think that's right anyway with NHS). That's what disappointed me. I'd hoped to get in October and never got started until after Christmas just because of blood tests. I was so annoyed as we could have had them weeks ago, there was no reason for the delay. 

I hope there's no delay with your form being done for the transfer of sperm from one hospital to the other.

Oh well, I hope I haven't got your hopes up. :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

How's everyone doing? I am on my count down to my first blood test to allow me to start down regulation! Hope everyone has a great weekend, i'm off to see take that tomorrow!
:)


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello,
Had my tests done yesterday. Was told some of the tests can take up to 3 weeks. I'm going on holiday for 2 weeks tomorrow so the wait will probably not be too bad!
Strange how waiting times for tests seem to differ quite substantially between PCT areas. Lizlemon, glad things are moving along for you, enjoy Take That. Saw them in the early 90's and seem to remember they were good lol.

Lots of love & luck to all xx


----------



## Wallie

lizlemon said:


> How's everyone doing? I am on my count down to my first blood test to allow me to start down regulation! Hope everyone has a great weekend, i'm off to see take that tomorrow!
> :)

Ohhh, you'll love TT, they were brilliant in Glasgow!

I am DR'ing, had nightmare AF for 12 days, totally drained me but all gone now and I'm having baseline scan next Thursday 14th.

This weeks been a bit scarey. The clinic tested my OH for cystic fibrosis and he has the gene, so I had to be tested too. Anyway it's all be rushed because of IVF coming up and today I found out I don't have it. :happydance: We're so relieved! So IVF's back on for sure.


----------



## Debbie82

So when do you get your bloods lizlemon, will you start DR the same day?

Hope the next few weeks fly by for you hippiehappy, the holiday should definitely help.

I hope your results come back ok Wallie but must still be worrying. They thought my DH was a CF carrier cos his count was so low which is app a symptom but thankfully his test came back ok but was still worrying at the time.

Well I'm just waiting on :witch: who is due to come anyday and then I'll start stimming on CD3. Thankfully not had many side effects from Prostap jag last week and feel surprisingly calm about it all - so far!


----------



## lizlemon

Debbies - My bloods will be done on the 18th July and I beleive if they are ok i will start inject Buserlin that evening for 12 days and then hope to start stimms if all my body and hormones are quiet. I just hope everything plays ball as be have booked a holiday on August 20th which we should be ok for and its in the UK so flexible ish!

Wallie - 12 day af poor you that is miserable time for you. But glad your over that and onto stimes soon!

Hippyhappy - I am interested to see how much they allow Robbie to take over the show - saw them at the O2 a couple of years ago and on the first come back tour at milton kenyes (where they were fab) so hoping Robbie has not spoilt the show!!!


----------



## labmommy

AF came Friday. My first full bloods are Monday and an ultrasound...along with all the paperwork! End of next week uterine ultrasound and saline test. 12 days of birth control start on Monday as well assuming all the bloods come back fine. Here we go!


----------



## Wallie

Nah Robbie didn't take over the show, I think he maybe did 3 or 4 songs on his own but it was really really good. Everyone went nuts when he came on, it was brilliant.

Yes, AF 12 days was total crapiness, thank god that's over with and the CF testing worry. All a distant memory now. Can't wait to start injecting and getting on with it now. I really really hope it works this time, it will be fantastic!


----------



## angiemon

:hi:girls,

sorry ive been trying not to obsess too much so not been on bnb much lately!!

Hello and welcome to labmommy, debbie and hippiehappy, hope you are all okay!!!

Hi Wallie, sorry about your long AF, that must have been horrible, hope your feeling better now and good news about the tests. We didn't have CF tests and my DH has a low count :wacko: Won't be long before you're sticking them needles into you!! :hugs:

Hi Liz, thanks for the pm, was really sweet of you to think of me!! Hope you enjoyed Take That!!

Ive had a bit of a stressful week, started stims on Monday and my DH who was doing the injections gave me too much and we didnt realise we were doing it until after we injected on Tuesday!! I couldn't believe it, what a complete cock up. We made the mistake due to a combination of things, the nurse who showed us how to use the pre-filled pen was a bit blase in showing us, our stupidity and the pens were very stiff so to cut a long story a little bit shorter (sorry) we were supposed to take 225ui of gonal f and we took nearly 900 on Monday and near on 450 on Tuesday. I feel so stupid writing this, I was as you can imagine distraught :cry: thought it was all over and was starting to imagine all sorts of symptoms but the good news is we had a scan and bloods yesterday and everything looks normal. The FS has even upped our meds to 300ui so looks like we havent done any harm. We have 14 follicles starting to grow so fingers crossed we havent done any damage :dohh: got our next scan on Monday so heres hoping xxxx

Sorry to go on and on, 

xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Oh no Angela, no wonder you were stressed after realising that, I would have been the same. Sounds like you've got a good number of follies there though. Can't be long until EC then? When do you think that will be, roughly?


----------



## angiemon

Hi Wallie, stressed is an understatement. I was supposed to go and see the film 'bridesdmaids' that night with a friend and I had to cancel last minute and felt really bad but she understood!! Was not in the mood but hoping to see it next week now!! Not sure about EC but if its similar to last time, it will probably be on Saturday which happens to be my birthday!!! hope thats a great omen :thumbup:

How are you feeling? If your baseline is on Thursday does that mean you start stimming sat/sun? What meds are you on?

xxx


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> Hi Wallie, stressed is an understatement. I was supposed to go and see the film 'bridesdmaids' that night with a friend and I had to cancel last minute and felt really bad but she understood!! Was not in the mood but hoping to see it next week now!! Not sure about EC but if its similar to last time, it will probably be on Saturday which happens to be my birthday!!! hope thats a great omen :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling? If your baseline is on Thursday does that mean you start stimming sat/sun? What meds are you on?
> 
> xxx

Yeah stressed, no wonder!

You'll love Bridesmaids when you get to see it, it's a good laugh out loud film.

Hmm... omen indeed with EC maybe being Saturday. Lots of luck and lots of lovely eggies, I hope!

I'm feeling fine, not stressed at all. It's just as well I have a reminder on my mobile to take my sniffing DR'ing drug, as I'd keep forgetting about it :dohh:

Not sure when I'll start injections, maybe 15th or even a week later, I'll just have to wait and see. They are upping my gonal-f to 300 this time, it was 225 last time.


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

Got my EC tomorrow what a streesful week this will be. Loads of hurdles first trying not to get OHSS like last time and not being able to have transfer. Then getting ok/good quality eggs then seeing if they will fertlise then will it be a 3 day transfer or 5. Not to mention the two week wait! This is not fair for all us going through IVF I just hope if it does ever happen then it will make me a more understanding person and if it doesnt work that I don't come bitter.

Good luck to everyone!

Tory x


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Tory, we've all had a difficult time getting to this point, it just doesn't seem fair that you have even more hassle/worry!

Good luck for EC!


----------



## angiemon

Good luck for tomorrow Tory. Hope everything goes really well:hugs:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello guys, seen as you seem to be able to put up with and even know the answer to the most silly and ignorant questions, here I go again:
1. Nasal drugs: what are they? I have chronic rhinitis & synus problems, so I'm a bit worried that nasal sprays might be a no-no. Are you aware of any alternatives? More injections? 8-[
2. I recently had a scan and with no stimulation whatsoever they saw 2 'burst' follicles at the time of my period. Am I at risk of OHSS when going through stimulation? Sorry this might be a very silly question and probably just me being paranoid but I'm getting a bit worried by the horror stories :dohh:
Thanks for your patience and advice xx :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Tory123 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Got my EC tomorrow what a streesful week this will be. Loads of hurdles first trying not to get OHSS like last time and not being able to have transfer. Then getting ok/good quality eggs then seeing if they will fertlise then will it be a 3 day transfer or 5. Not to mention the two week wait! This is not fair for all us going through IVF I just hope if it does ever happen then it will make me a more understanding person and if it doesnt work that I don't come bitter.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Tory x

Good luck for today Tory! Hope it all goes well.

Thinking of you,
H xx


----------



## Wallie

hippiehappy said:


> Hello guys, seen as you seem to be able to put up with and even know the answer to the most silly and ignorant questions, here I go again:
> 1. Nasal drugs: what are they? I have chronic rhinitis & synus problems, so I'm a bit worried that nasal sprays might be a no-no. Are you aware of any alternatives? More injections? 8-[
> 2. I recently had a scan and with no stimulation whatsoever they saw 2 'burst' follicles at the time of my period. Am I at risk of OHSS when going through stimulation? Sorry this might be a very silly question and probably just me being paranoid but I'm getting a bit worried by the horror stories :dohh:
> Thanks for your patience and advice xx :hugs:

Yes there is something else you can take instead of the nasal spray, I remember the clinic saying this if you have problems.

The clinic test various things and this indicates if you are on the long or short protocol as this depends on how you will respond to the drugs. They'll look after you so don't worry too much about this.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Hippiehappy sorry can't help you that much with the questions, I am sure someone on here will know. I didn't have to taken nasal spray and also not sure what burst follices mean I am sure it doesnt mean to much or wouldn't the FS clinic gone into more details.

I had EC got 15 eggs which please about not the 32 eggs like last time. Get the Fert report tom really nervous.

Tory x


----------



## Wallie

15 eggs is a really good number. Well done Tory!


----------



## Debbie82

Angela your poor soul, no wonder you were upset - glad you're able to continue and got a good number of follies on the go:thumbup: and maybe even your error will be the key to your success with the increased meds:haha:

Wallie hope I can be as relaxed as you are, I'd love to be in the position where I need reminding to do things - I'll no doubt be counting down the hours, minutes, seconds to every bloody jag:dohh:

I'm glad you got your answer hippiehappy - sometimes I feel the most clueless IVF'er cos everyone seems so knowledgable and I struggle to grasp my journey.

Tory, 15 eggs is brilliant, fingers crossed for your fert report tomorrow.

Well I'm still waiting on :witch:, I'm on day 11 since Prostap and they said she'd come between 8-12 days after so will call clinic tomorrow if she's still now shown up.


----------



## lizlemon

Tory - 15 eggies is fab, well done - hope you get lots of lovely fertilised ones

Angie - I bet you were absolutly bricking it! The first time i did the injection i was convinced that i had done something similar! Good number of follies though fx to you

Debbie - I think we all feel clueless as times, but it is good to have everyone to ask advice from. 

AFM just waiting for blood test next monday, bit worried how delayed my af will be as we've booked to go on holiday on the 20th Aug......
I loved TT on Sat and had a lovely weekend, but paying for it now as so so tired.....i am so rock and roll at 34 cant stay up past 1 am!


----------



## hippiehappy

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for putting up with my clueless questions. I think the 2 follicles meant I had 2 eggs rather than one after ovulation, I'm not too worried as lots of people end up having twins so I can't be the only one who is double-ovulating without any drugs, just being a bit paranoid.
It helps knowing that they look after you and thanks for the advice about the spray situation.
Have a good night and lots of happy thoughts to you all x


----------



## Tory123

Hi Everyone

Not so good news for me out of the 15 eggs only 3 fert so a very poor rate. Got my egg transfer tom so it will be a 3 day transfer and hoped for 5 with so many eggs at start. Just hope 3 are still there in the morning got transfer at 10am if they are and will know the grade then.

Tory x


----------



## Debbie82

Oh Tory you're bound to be a little dissapointed, I think we all hope for that perfect cycle where we have loads and go to blast. However, one thing I've learned %fertilsation seems to have no otcome on the result.

Fingers crossed the 3 remaing are excellent wee embies:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Never mind Tory, think of it this way I only got three last time and none fertilized, you've tons more than I had. You can still do this, keep your chin up.


----------



## labmommy

Good luck Tory!


----------



## readyforhope1

Tory123 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Not so good news for me out of the 15 eggs only 3 fert so a very poor rate. Got my egg transfer tom so it will be a 3 day transfer and hoped for 5 with so many eggs at start. Just hope 3 are still there in the morning got transfer at 10am if they are and will know the grade then.
> 
> Tory x

Good luck tomorrow Tory, my prayers are with you. Keep thinking positive :)


----------



## Tory123

Thanks Everyone for your kind words

ET went ok grade 1 and 1/2 put back. They did half my 15 with icis and half with ivf. 2 fert with ivf and 1 with icis so they realise icis doesnt make much difference to my sucess rate. Had the two ivf ones put in and watching the icis one to see if it goes to blast.

They were both 4 cell thought this should be more. Although they were put back in after 48 hours so does this mean its a two day transfer??? Really confused

Tory x


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Tory, yes that'll mean a 2 day transfer so less cells. Don't worry, try and be positive.


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls do you mind if i join? I will be starting ICSI soon eeekkkk!!!! 

Im waiting on AF (due around the 24th July) and then i will start injections. I am on metformin at the moment and have to double the dose as of tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to that as the side effcts the first few days were a bit of a nightmare! Anyone else on metformin? 

Hope you dont mind me joining in but its such a comfort to be able to talk to girls in the same position! :wacko:


----------



## lizlemon

Welcome Chloe!!!! Glad to have another around x

Tory - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!! Your grades sound fabulous, let them be sticky little ones!!! xxxx


----------



## Chloe1

hi girls how is everyone doing today? The tww must feel forever i am not looking forward to that part! x


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing well!! Sorry Im a bit behind on everyone xxx

Tory - how are you feeling? When is your OTD? I've had blasts transferred before and they didn't work so its not always the best. I think sometimes the earlier they go back to where they belong, the better :thumbup:

Hi Liz, hows it going? Are you back at the clinic on Monday? Where are you at now?

Wallie, how are you now? Have you started stimming yet? Sounds like you have been really relaxed about everything-thats great!! 

Hi Debbie and hippiehappy-how are you doing in your cycles?

Hi Chloe and welcome, 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Well, yesterday I had my baseline scan and my lining of womb is still too thick to start stimulation injections, so I'm on some pill to give me a withdrawal bleed and make my lining really thin. I also have what looks like a cyst which is an odd shape so hopefully it's gonna get cleared when I get my withdrawal bleed. Annoying but not the end of the world. I'm trying to keep things in perspective.

Hope you all have a fabby weekend, although I've just finished work and it's raining!


----------



## Wallie

:rofl: at Angie - we posted at same time.

Yes I'm fine. How are you, wot's happening?


----------



## labmommy

Hi ladies,
I'm going in for a saline uterine test today and a mock transfer. A bit nervous about that. They have me drinking 32 ounces water with three ibuprofen an hr before. My box o meds should be in today. Its coming so fast!


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi ladies,

I'm a week into down regging and it's not been fun I'm afraid. It's coincided with a dreadful period at work and it's been tough - not sure how much of it is work and how much is the DRing! :dohh:

Had a few side effects - headaches, being irrational and very sore BBs. Thank goodness I kept some of my old bras when they became too big for me when I lost weight - I've dug them out and am much more comfy now :thumbup:

Apart from a delightful selection of bruises across my tummy not much to report. Off for my baseline scan on Thursday.


----------



## readyforhope1

labmommy said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm going in for a saline uterine test today and a mock transfer. A bit nervous about that. They have me drinking 32 ounces water with three ibuprofen an hr before. My box o meds should be in today. Its coming so fast!

Not the most comfortable test to be having. Mine didnt make me drink that much water though. Good luck !!!


----------



## angiemon

Wallie said:


> :rofl: at Angie - we posted at same time.
> 
> Yes I'm fine. How are you, wot's happening?


:haha: we've done that before haven't we?? Great minds and all that......

Sorry you can't start stimming yet but we need everything to be perfect so it will be worth it in the end :thumbup:

Im going in for EC tomorrow so had trigger last night and have had some acupuncture today and we are going out for an early dinner. Its my birthday today so its going to be my quietest birthday ever!!!! Would love a glass (or thousand)of wine with dinner but not going to at this stage...im feeling ok, been very calm (even after the over dosage) and just trying to take each day as it comes. Ive been drinking 2 pints of milk everyday and i really think that has helped (not sure in which why) but i thought I would share it with everyone.

Hope everyone is good, xxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Exactly, I need things to be perfect, so I'm not worried or upset about not starting stimming yet, I just want it to work.

EC tomorrow, wow, that is really good. Hope you get a good amount of eggies and report back after and let us all know how you got on.

I hate milk, so I just couldn't drink that. I found I really didn't have any side effects last time and I put that down to the acupuncture. 

Happy Birthday to you! Hope you have a nice meal but don't eat too much. OH and I were out last night, three courses, and we're still feeling the effects of it!

Take care :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Happy birthday angie! Hope the meal goes well, have a nice steak to finish off the protein diet! Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get lots of beautiful eggie! 

I'm at the bridge Monday for test to start down regulation, which not looking forward to..... Leila what drug are you using? I will be using buserlin (sp) and not sure what side affects to expect yet.

Tonight we are off out for dinner with my mum and dad, which should be good!
Love to all, and special vibes to Angie for tomorrow x


----------



## angiemon

Thanks girls, im gonna go for 3 courses i think because i can't eat or drink after midnight so want to be nice and full. Havent had 3 courses for ages :winkwink: mm last med rare steak for a while (hopefully) thats sounds perfect. I am allowed med rare now right?????

It will be perfect Wallie :thumbup: xx

have a nice meal tonight Liz :kiss:

Well i better go and get ready, might report back later on how full I am or if not ill let you know tomorrow how EC went 

Lots of love and :kiss:


----------



## lizlemon

Definitely three courses as you won't get to eat for ages! It would be rude not to! And rare would be fine - all good protein to mature your lovely eggies!


----------



## Leila Fae

Lizlemon I'm taking Suprecur which is Buserelin and I'm on 0.5ml a day. That'll drop to 0.3ml when I start stimming (Menopur).


----------



## angiemon

I'm so full, I feel like I'm squashing my eggies:rofl:


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> I'm so full, I feel like I'm squashing my eggies:rofl:

:rofl: as long as you enjoyed yourselves!:thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

lizlemon said:


> Happy birthday angie! Hope the meal goes well, have a nice steak to finish off the protein diet! Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get lots of beautiful eggie!
> 
> I'm at the bridge Monday for test to start down regulation, which not looking forward to..... Leila what drug are you using? I will be using buserlin (sp) and not sure what side affects to expect yet.
> 
> Tonight we are off out for dinner with my mum and dad, which should be good!
> Love to all, and special vibes to Angie for tomorrow x

I'm on that buserlin too, sniffing it! I get the occassional sore head but it's pretty instant. It tastes a bit yuk too but I think I'm getting used to it as I don't notice it as much. Just have something to eat after it or have a drink. 

Not sure if I've put weight on or not, I feel fat but that could be cause I eat too much but I feel a porker anyway and don't normally.

I've to take gonal-f when I start stimulating.


----------



## Ebany

Hello all, Sorry joining on the end just flicked through a few pages so please excuse me if i repeat something already spoken about. Only found this forum tonight. I start my first cycle of IVF next month, very anxious and have learnt to date not to google, although our DR did tell me to stop when we first saw him but when you feel you alone you can't help but do it right??


----------



## lizlemon

Welcome ebony - we are all lovely here and supportive. I think everyone has googled everything at some point- i love looking up stuff as I NEED to know stuff!!!! Hopefully we can help you feel less anxious by sharing our experiences with you too! Take care liz


----------



## lizlemon

Thanks wallie and leila - I'll make sure I have lots of nice snacks in to help. Not sure if it's injectables or sniffing yet. Not long now. I'm doing race for life today sp hopefully I won't break my ankle as the park is very uneven!


----------



## Ebany

Thank you for that warm welcome :hugs:

Good luck for RFL and my fingers are crossed for no broken ankles :D


----------



## lizlemon

Angie - hope ec went well and that you get good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls,

well i had egg collection this morning and we have 13 eggs :thumbup: really pleased with the number am just praying they are happily getting jiggy with it right at this moment. :haha: I am to expect a call tomorrow to tell us how many (please) fertilise....

hope your RFL went well Liz, its a great atmosphere isn't it?? How are you doing? Good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:

hi wallie - i stimulated with gonal f and it seems to have been fine with me.

welcome ebony - ive pretty much stopped googling because it does do your head in but its great chatting or even just reading through other girls going through the same thing, hope you are ok

hi to everyone else, 

xxx


----------



## angiemon

lizlemon said:


> Angie - hope ec went well and that you get good news tomorrow xxx

posting at the same time again :haha: thanks for asking 
xxx


----------



## lizlemon

13 eggs is fab number! Get those feet up and rest ready for transfer! Good luck for the phone call tomorrow. Rfl was good I managed to run most of it despite not training so pleased , though achey now! 

Oh did you ec?


----------



## angiemon

Dr Blaget or something similar. Blag it omg!!!! :haha:

It was great though, all so nice and very relaxed. They really know how to put you at ease!!

Good for you to run most of it without training!!!


----------



## Wallie

Oh wow, 13 thats a brilliant number! Fx'd for fertilization report tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Chloe1

morning ladies, angiemon 13 is a great number. Have you had the phonecall yet?

Ebany, we will probably be around the same stage. I am waiting on AF (due around the 24th) then i can start injections. I am on metformin at the moment and the side effects are a bit of a pain!
I google day and night i cant help it :haha: x


----------



## angiemon

Hi ladies,

well out of 13, 9 were injected and 7 fertilised :happydance: very happy with that, the embryologist will look at them again on Wednesday to see how they're doing and if 3 or more are doing well, they will probably recommend doing a 5 day transfer on Friday but now im having the debate with myself - Is 3 or 5 day better????

How did it go today Liz?

Hope everyone else is well and thank you for all your support :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Been waiting for your update- that is fab fertilisation number! congrates :) 

Afm - had blood taken, all good so start down regulation tonight, injectables, was a bit annoyed with nurse as she had a go that I had not had a nurse talk or done consent form. - said I was told to call on day 1 and say on long protocol. She said who told you that? I said dr, no one said about others not even in my letter - she said well it is wrong and we should not be starting without , but now I know for next time! I said well hopefully there will be NO next time! It turned she was also the rude lady when I phoned to say it had not worked. Decided not to say - please don't be rude to me for others incompetances as she might do all my blood work lol
Anyways meet dh for lunch and done some paperwork this afternoon. 

Sorry for rant, hope everyone else ok and Angie keep those feet up and be rested for pupo!!!! Also are you in any pain after ec - last time I was v uncomfortable and bruised! X


----------



## Leila Fae

Lizlemon that all sounds rather disorganised and hardly what you need right now :grr:

I took my last migrogynon pill on Friday and I'm waiting impatiently for my break bleeding. I'm worried that if it doesn't hurry up it could jeapordise my baseline scan on Thursday. I've got a tiny bit of spotting so hopefully my artificial AF will arrive soon.

Feeling totally and utterly exhausted. A busy day at work (as always) but I'm all headachy and tired so other than doing a load of washing and making my dinner I'm having a quiet night with my feet up. I've got a lindyhop dance class tomorrow night so I want to save my energy!


----------



## Wallie

Great news Angiemon, I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Lou32

Hi angie, was just lurking about & noticed your post.That's excellent news! Seven is a lucky number! Make sure you pamper yourself now! As for me - talk about stressed! I was already having serious wobbles with nerves & worrying cos I'm due to start stims in about a week (sp again). I've been all over the place & had seriously bad (& early) PMT,bursting into tears & convinced it won't work again. Then I found out one of my friends just died. Talk abt shittiest shit day ever. She was battling cancer, but none of us realised it had got so bad for her so it was a huge shock. THEN, I realised her funeral might fall on the day I have to go in to the clinic for my first scan. The funeral will be 150 miles away, hence the problem.I'm now in complete turmoil over it. This means so much to me that I have to go ahead (I can't go ahead month after cos work arsey due to leave so would mean 2 month delay).But I'd feel absolutely terrible for missing her funeral. and what would everyone think?! Then I feel bad for worrying about this when I should just be sad. The whole thing is just awful. Sorry for going on a bit.on my fone 2 so sorry for terrible typing! x


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Lou, sorry to hear your news about your friend. It puts life into prespective and how we should embrace our lives and health. Firstly I would check with clinic to see if they could do scan a day early due to circumstances or a late appointment that day. Secondly if I was the one who died I would unsterstand your reasons for not making it - life goes on and she would want you to be happy. And thirdly don't feel guilty it is totally natural to be stressed over what to do, it makes you no less of a friend. I know I'm repeating myself but things like this make you realise how lucky we are to be healthy and have s future. Take care and I hope your clinic can help you xxxx


----------



## Chloe1

morning ladies. 

Angie, 7 is a great number. It's my lucky number :thumbup:

Lizlemon, as if you need nurses stressing you out. Its very annoying. With all the nurses i have seen i can honestly say that only one or two have been nice the rest have been cheeky and impatient! 

Lou, i agree with lizlemon. I would understand the circumstances if i were your friend. I know its difficult but try not to stress about it.

So yesterday and today my (.) (.)s have been really sore. This always happens just less than a week before AF so today i feel quite excited :happydance: First time in 2.5 years that ive been excited about the arrival of AF :haha: I cant wait to get started :happydance: x


----------



## Debbie82

Hi Everyone :wave:

Firstly, great news Angiemon on fertilisation :happydance:. I personally would love to get to go to 5 days transfer - the odds always seem so much better from anything I've read as it gives you longer to see which embie is the best :thumbup: fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

What an attitude with the nurse Lizlemon, its just unneccessary stress at an already stressful time! Glad you got it sorted anyway and hooray to D regging :haha:

Leila hope :witch: hurries up and gets a move on but I ended up getting my baseline on CD1 cos of it being delayed so can't seeing it being a major problem - just meant I had to go back injection training a few days later.

REally sorry to hear about your friend Lou. I would hope in the circs clinic could change app for 1st scan so you can still pay your respect to your friend and it doesn't jeopardise scan.

Great news Chloe on :witch: coming, I was the same when I was waiting for her - was totally symptom spottin her coming :dohh:

Well I'm officially on day 2 of stimming, find injecting myself really easy and even kinda enjoy it :haha: Got a scan on Monday to see how follies are and then should hopefully get date for EC - it's all happening so fast now :happydance:


----------



## readyforhope1

Great news angie!! That is awesome numbers. 

Lizelmon - I kinda had the same experience with a nurse, but she was answering my questions very well in regards to my situation, so I finally just asked if they had ever had a successful pregnancy with my situation and she said yes. The last couple of times I have gone to the doctor she hasnt been my nurse and they have given me someone that seems a little more up to date with my file :) 

Lou that is an awful position to be in. I would be feeling the same way you are, but I would have to agree with lizlemon. I would check and see if they could reschedule for the day before or after. But welcome to our thread :)

Update, I am on day 9 of stimming and with a doctors appt early this morning hoping that he tells me I am good for egg retrieval on Thursday. Yesterdays appt shows 7 eggs about 15 and 4 getting very close so he wanted me on one more day of shots. Hopefully they have progressed today :} Although the HCG shot has got be scared. 

Sounds like everyone is getting really close to starting, and starting this exciting journey :)


----------



## angiemon

Lou32 said:


> Hi angie, was just lurking about & noticed your post.That's excellent news! Seven is a lucky number! Make sure you pamper yourself now! As for me - talk about stressed! I was already having serious wobbles with nerves & worrying cos I'm due to start stims in about a week (sp again). I've been all over the place & had seriously bad (& early) PMT,bursting into tears & convinced it won't work again. Then I found out one of my friends just died. Talk abt shittiest shit day ever. She was battling cancer, but none of us realised it had got so bad for her so it was a huge shock. THEN, I realised her funeral might fall on the day I have to go in to the clinic for my first scan. The funeral will be 150 miles away, hence the problem.I'm now in complete turmoil over it. This means so much to me that I have to go ahead (I can't go ahead month after cos work arsey due to leave so would mean 2 month delay).But I'd feel absolutely terrible for missing her funeral. and what would everyone think?! Then I feel bad for worrying about this when I should just be sad. The whole thing is just awful. Sorry for going on a bit.on my fone 2 so sorry for terrible typing! x

Im so sorry Lou, thats so awful :cry: I think the same as the other ladies, im sure that they can re-schedule the scan (as it can be day 2 or 3) in these circumstances and if not im sure a prayer yourself or going to a local church to say a prayer at some point in the day would help. You can always send word that you are ill and its contagious or something! Dont feel bad for worrying, i would be exactly the same... hope your ok :hugs:



Chloe1 said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> Angie, 7 is a great number. It's my lucky number :thumbup:
> 
> Lizlemon, as if you need nurses stressing you out. Its very annoying. With all the nurses i have seen i can honestly say that only one or two have been nice the rest have been cheeky and impatient!
> 
> Lou, i agree with lizlemon. I would understand the circumstances if i were your friend. I know its difficult but try not to stress about it.
> 
> So yesterday and today my (.) (.)s have been really sore. This always happens just less than a week before AF so today i feel quite excited :happydance: First time in 2.5 years that ive been excited about the arrival of AF :haha: I cant wait to get started :happydance: x

Hi Chloe, 7 is my lucky number too :happydance: thanks for the good wishes and hope your AF turns up soon :thumbup:



Debbie82 said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> Firstly, great news Angiemon on fertilisation :happydance:. I personally would love to get to go to 5 days transfer - the odds always seem so much better from anything I've read as it gives you longer to see which embie is the best :thumbup: fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.
> 
> What an attitude with the nurse Lizlemon, its just unneccessary stress at an already stressful time! Glad you got it sorted anyway and hooray to D regging :haha:
> 
> Leila hope :witch: hurries up and gets a move on but I ended up getting my baseline on CD1 cos of it being delayed so can't seeing it being a major problem - just meant I had to go back injection training a few days later.
> 
> REally sorry to hear about your friend Lou. I would hope in the circs clinic could change app for 1st scan so you can still pay your respect to your friend and it doesn't jeopardise scan.
> 
> Great news Chloe on :witch: coming, I was the same when I was waiting for her - was totally symptom spottin her coming :dohh:
> 
> Well I'm officially on day 2 of stimming, find injecting myself really easy and even kinda enjoy it :haha: Got a scan on Monday to see how follies are and then should hopefully get date for EC - it's all happening so fast now :happydance:

Thanks Debbie, yeah i know i should be praying for a 5 day transfer but i did have that last time and it didn't work so i don't know!! All these different thoughts fly through your head but i will go with whatever they advise, hopefully they're still growing nicely!!!
Stimming flies by!! Good luck for Monday, its great that you're enjoying it :haha:



readyforhope1 said:


> Great news angie!! That is awesome numbers.
> 
> Thanks readyforhope, this is the first time ive done multi-quote and i think ive lost some of yours. I ll have to go back in a minute :blush:
> 
> Lizelmon - I kinda had the same experience with a nurse, but she was answering my questions very well in regards to my situation, so I finally just asked if they had ever had a successful pregnancy with my situation and she said yes. The last couple of times I have gone to the doctor she hasnt been my nurse and they have given me someone that seems a little more up to date with my file :)
> 
> Lou that is an awful position to be in. I would be feeling the same way you are, but I would have to agree with lizlemon. I would check and see if they could reschedule for the day before or after. But welcome to our thread :)
> 
> Update, I am on day 9 of stimming and with a doctors appt early this morning hoping that he tells me I am good for egg retrieval on Thursday. Yesterdays appt shows 7 eggs about 15 and 4 getting very close so he wanted me on one more day of shots. Hopefully they have progressed today :} Although the HCG shot has got be scared.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting really close to starting, and starting this exciting journey :)

There it is!! Not sure what this is going to post like :haha: Oooh near EC, wow 11 is great. I think my scans were only showing 7 to be near the right size a day before trigger so they do grow in the last few days...how did you get on today?? Is EC thursday?



lizlemon said:


> Been waiting for your update- that is fab fertilisation number! congrates :)
> 
> Afm - had blood taken, all good so start down regulation tonight, injectables, was a bit annoyed with nurse as she had a go that I had not had a nurse talk or done consent form. - said I was told to call on day 1 and say on long protocol. She said who told you that? I said dr, no one said about others not even in my letter - she said well it is wrong and we should not be starting without , but now I know for next time! I said well hopefully there will be NO next time! It turned she was also the rude lady when I phoned to say it had not worked. Decided not to say - please don't be rude to me for others incompetances as she might do all my blood work lol
> Anyways meet dh for lunch and done some paperwork this afternoon.
> 
> Sorry for rant, hope everyone else ok and Angie keep those feet up and be rested for pupo!!!! Also are you in any pain after ec - last time I was v uncomfortable and bruised! X

Hi Liz, your post come up last and you were first :dohh::wacko: oh no thats terrible how the nurse treated you. Which one was it? There were 1 or 2 that rubbed me up the wrong way too!! They do seem a bit disorganised now and then but your right being calm as you would'nt want her stabbing with the needles :haha: hope the down reg goes quick for you!!
I am a bit uncomfortable, been doing quite a bit today so gonna chill out from now on :hugs:


----------



## Debbie82

Oh right Angie can see why you're not 100% with the 5dt. Hopefully whatever day the transfer is on the result is different anyway:thumbup:


----------



## Lou32

Hi - I just wanted to say thanks everyone for replying. I kinda crashed your thread last night as I was feeling so down about it all. Some of the previous threads I was posting on seem to have been made redundant due to people getting pregnant and moving on... Might join you here if that's OK. 
Chloe & lizlemon - looks like we might be starting around the same time, although I'm on the short protocol, so might zoom ahead of you there towards EC. I remember the first time it was there before you know it.
It looks like the rest of you are a bit ahead. Ready4hope - Exciting time for you now!
Angie - I agree with you that you can only go on what the embryologists recommend. You're in their hands really, as they can see the quality of the embroys and can give you advice based on solid information.

AFM, I did call in to speak to one of the nurses yesterday about the possibility my first scan might clash with the funeral as I was in the hospital picking up my medication, and she said I had to go in day 1 or 2 and this was non negotiable. Now I've thought about this a lot and the only way this will cause a problem is if a) My period starts Sunday and the funeral is Monday, as they will have to do my scan the Monday. or b) my period starts late afternoon or evening and the funeral is the next day. That way they won't be able to fit me in on day 1 and it will have to be done day 2. In both scenarios, it would be better if the funeral was either very early or very late. If it's the middle of the day I won't make it. Clearly I've thought about this a lot! I'm actually surprised we still haven't heard when the funeral will be. She died on Friday, so I thought we would have an idea by now. 
If I can't go then I would definitely tell her husband the reason why, rather than lying. I think he would understand, in fact I'm sure he would. It doesn't stop me feeling terrible though. I just wouldn't want to tell all our other friends. I suppose I worry what they would think, especially as I've been avoiding some of them over the past 6 months due to them being pregnant. Sounds pathetic, but as they live away from us (we moved away five years ago) the avoidance has been an easy way out. I worry they will think I just don't care about any of them any more.

On a different subject (sorry to go on!) I got my medication yesterday and am seriously worried now about the injections. Last time I was on Puregon and I had a snazzy little pen which was a total doddle to use and these other orgalutron injections which were pre-filled and I just jabbed myself and threw it away. THIS time I'm on Gonal F and something else (cetro something) which I have to mix in a little bottle and measure.... What a nightmare! Is this what the rest of you have to do? I'm thinking I got off extremely lightly the first time with my little pen. I can't understand why I couldn't just have that again, but the clinic say they don't use that brand. It's total pants and I'm stressing now that I won't be able to do it and I'll drip it everywhere and measure it wrong.

Right, I'm going to go and read a book and try and take my mind off everything. I really am a stresshead at the moment. Like my doc said last time I saw him, I think I need to take a chill pill!

Take care everyone
xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Angie - the nurse is foreign and short - I think she is unaware how she comes across. Ha hum. I hope you get chance to rest so all your bits can recover before transfer. Last time I had bruises on my abdomen- so hoping I don't get bruises this time as I also had a bleed the day after transfer :( I am sure it did not help

I will be happy 3d or 5d transfer as either way it's down to the embies. Will you go for two embies?


----------



## lizlemon

Lou, welcome and hoping and got my fingers crossed that your dates work out for you, then you can not have all this stess at the moment. My AF is due on Monday, but may be delayed, though normally I am like clockwork, so maybe we will be stimming at same time. And as for medication, last night I had a nightmare, the DR you have to self draw the drug, first with one needle, then change needles to inject. I was so worried that i would loose some I did not push enough air out the first time, so when I press the plunger it went down but none came out. Only notice when I was walking down stairs to put in sharps bin, so had to inject all over again :dohh: Tonights went a lot more smoothly, though the site aches and is a bit ichy tonight!
take care x


----------



## angiemon

Bummer just lost the post i had written so quickly now im going to answer!

Liz, We're def going for 2 if we have the option, we were strongly advised 1 last time so we will def push for 2 this time!! Just settling with a hot water bottle (as advised but not too hot!!!), supposed to help!!
I didnt recognise the nurse from your description :haha: I will be happy for a 3 or 5 day too!!!

Lou - I really hope the dates don't co-incide but im sure her husband will understand. 
we were on gonal f and we had a nightmare the first few days but just make sure the nurse shows you with a demo pen, it was easy once we were shown properly. I took 6 days stims in 2 days, i can't believe it doesn't seem to have affected my eggs!!! The cetrotide looks more confusing that it is. If you have doubts, the nurse told us afterwards, yes afterwards that there are demonstrations /films on the internet that you can watch....hope it goes fine, im sure it will xx:hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Angie, FX for you.

Lou, welcome and :hugs: sounds like you're having a tough time. I'm sure you'll be fine with your injections. Before this I was only used to an insulin pen as I'm diabetic; my DR drug is Suprecur which you draw down from a bottle. My stimming will be Menopur which involves breaking a glass ampoule of water, drawing it up into the syringe, injecting that into a bottle of powder, drawing that liquid up, injecting it into a second bottle of powder, draw all that up, change the needle and inject it into me. Phew! I'm sure once I've had a go it will be fine.

AF has started to show her face today, phew, so on track for Thursday's scan.


----------



## readyforhope1

Lou32 said:


> Hi - I just wanted to say thanks everyone for replying. I kinda crashed your thread last night as I was feeling so down about it all. Some of the previous threads I was posting on seem to have been made redundant due to people getting pregnant and moving on... Might join you here if that's OK.
> Chloe & lizlemon - looks like we might be starting around the same time, although I'm on the short protocol, so might zoom ahead of you there towards EC. I remember the first time it was there before you know it.
> It looks like the rest of you are a bit ahead. Ready4hope - Exciting time for you now!
> Angie - I agree with you that you can only go on what the embryologists recommend. You're in their hands really, as they can see the quality of the embroys and can give you advice based on solid information.
> 
> AFM, I did call in to speak to one of the nurses yesterday about the possibility my first scan might clash with the funeral as I was in the hospital picking up my medication, and she said I had to go in day 1 or 2 and this was non negotiable. Now I've thought about this a lot and the only way this will cause a problem is if a) My period starts Sunday and the funeral is Monday, as they will have to do my scan the Monday. or b) my period starts late afternoon or evening and the funeral is the next day. That way they won't be able to fit me in on day 1 and it will have to be done day 2. In both scenarios, it would be better if the funeral was either very early or very late. If it's the middle of the day I won't make it. Clearly I've thought about this a lot! I'm actually surprised we still haven't heard when the funeral will be. She died on Friday, so I thought we would have an idea by now.
> If I can't go then I would definitely tell her husband the reason why, rather than lying. I think he would understand, in fact I'm sure he would. It doesn't stop me feeling terrible though. I just wouldn't want to tell all our other friends. I suppose I worry what they would think, especially as I've been avoiding some of them over the past 6 months due to them being pregnant. Sounds pathetic, but as they live away from us (we moved away five years ago) the avoidance has been an easy way out. I worry they will think I just don't care about any of them any more.
> 
> On a different subject (sorry to go on!) I got my medication yesterday and am seriously worried now about the injections. Last time I was on Puregon and I had a snazzy little pen which was a total doddle to use and these other orgalutron injections which were pre-filled and I just jabbed myself and threw it away. THIS time I'm on Gonal F and something else (cetro something) which I have to mix in a little bottle and measure.... What a nightmare! Is this what the rest of you have to do? I'm thinking I got off extremely lightly the first time with my little pen. I can't understand why I couldn't just have that again, but the clinic say they don't use that brand. It's total pants and I'm stressing now that I won't be able to do it and I'll drip it everywhere and measure it wrong.
> 
> Right, I'm going to go and read a book and try and take my mind off everything. I really am a stresshead at the moment. Like my doc said last time I saw him, I think I need to take a chill pill!
> 
> Take care everyone
> xxx

Oh hun you I am so sorry you have to start your cycle like this. 

In regards to the injections, we have had to measure 2 out of 3 of our meds. My husband actually does it for me as I cant give my self an injection, as I hate needles so bad. He has gotten pretty good at it and is like a pro now, so I know you can do it, it will just take some practice.


----------



## readyforhope1

Got the phone call just a while ago and it looks like I am all clear for egg retrieval on Thursday. A whole new set of worries set in starting with that huge needle for the HCG shot. Here we go!!


----------



## collettejs

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread. Didn't really post much last cycle was bit of a stalker on the threads, so thought I would share with you ladies that are most likely having similar feelings. 

I start my injections tonight for my second cycle of ivf. This time I will be doing ICSI to try and get more fertilised and possibly frozen embies. Last time only one made it to blast and successfully implant.ed Unfortunately, I mc at 5wks. Bit scared as to how my body will react to this cycle as last time I did the long protocol but this time doing the short. Which is good for me cos I am impatient :) but at the same time i know it worked last time with the long protocol....so mixed emotions there. Also they are increasing my dose to 125. 

Just want to thank you ladies that put all the information in these threads. It allows me to compare and know my feelings are not unusual, although they may seem as though they are at the time. 

Anyway, good luck all and I hope to see lots of BFP with on the thread.


----------



## Chloe1

Lou and lizlemon looks like we are starting at the same time :thumbup: Thats good im glad we will be at the same stage. Lou I am on short protocol too :) Lizlemon like you i am like clockwork but i keep thinking AF will be late as i am desperate for her to come. Thats why i was really excited about the sore (.) (.)s yesterday its normally a good sign that AF is on her way :happydance:

Colette, hello and welcome :hi: Its nice to share your thoughts with other people who are going through the same thing, i find it definately helps. Sorry to hear about your mc, i hope your doing ok and im sure you will be lucky this cycle :hugs: x


----------



## louloublue

Hi,
I had my set up appointment on Monday and will be starting my first cycle in the next week, excited and scared all at the same time!:flower:
Louise


----------



## Chloe1

welcome louloublue :hi: I only started to feel excited a few days ago although i still feel terrified. Its good there are a lot of us in the same boat:)


----------



## angiemon

Welcome Colette and louloublue!! Hope you get all the support you need :hugs:

Colette- are you starting stimming or down regging tonight. Good luck on this cycle, I am so sorry your first one ended how it did!! Must be so difficult to start again. :hugs:

Good luck for ER tomorrow readyforhope - praying for loads of great eggies :thumbup:

Hope the (.)(.) are still sore Chloe and AF is imminent :thumbup:

Good luck tomorrow for your scan Leila xx

Lots going on now!!

how are you doing Wallie???

Any news Lou??

How are your injections now Liz, hope everything is going well :hugs:

afm, i didnt have ET today, they called this morning and I have 3 top grade embies, 2 not far behind and two others so they want me to wait til Friday and hopefully I will have some blastocysts to transfer. Nervous but trying not to think too much!!! We really want to go for 2 but the embroyoligst said the doctor may try and put us off or not do 2. The pros and cons are so difficult, does anyone have any views????

xxxx


----------



## Bepaisley

Readyforhope, good luck, I have my collection tomorrow as well. So nervous!!!


----------



## Wallie

Oh good news Angie, that's brilliant. I hope the whole lot get to blast and you have some good frosties two. I can see why they would only want to transfer 1 if you've got blastos however I'd go for two but maybe I'm silly. :dohh:

AFM, just had acupuncture, so I feel a little better than earlier (I was teary) I think AF may appear tomorrow, FX'd as I had more spotting tonight :happydance: I then get to phone the clinic and arrange for a scan for lining to be checked again in a few days then start stims hopefully.

Good luck everyone else. I am reading, just not posting too much. 2nd time round for me and I'm just going through the motions just now. I may get more excited as I progress though.


----------



## Lou32

Angie, if it was me I'd probably want 2.I know they don't like transferring 2 blasts, but I always think 1 is still a bigger gamble.How do they know they're picking the right 1? It's tough though to decide what with chance of twins.Our new clinic scared everyone shitless about twins at the open day. Hi chloe, yup looks like we're around same time. I'm due Monday but suspect I'll be early. I've had awful PMT this week and had some pre period twinges already so the nerves are going into overdrive! Thanks for your replies on the injections. I've been watching clips on Youtube but still pretty worried. I'm sure they'll let me practice tho. As for funeral, we still don't have a date! I've decided that if I can't make it I'll write her husband an old fashioned letter explaining why and what a wonderful person she was & how much I'll miss her. Anyway, on my fone & this typing lark is hard so will sign off 4 now! take care everyone. ps - welcome collette & loulou (could get confusing with r names lol!)


----------



## collettejs

Thanks for the welcomes. 

Angie - I started stimming last night. I only had a Dr's appt yesterday and had a blood test the day before for monitoring. At the Dr's appt I was prepared to be told wait until days 21 and then start down reg etc, that what happened last time. To my surprise he put me on the short protocol and I started stimming last night. I WAS THRILLED WITH THAT NEWS, let me tell you :). He wants to change things up and see how my body goes. Waiting is what I find the hardest, more than the injections and side affects, which I was lucky and didn't get many really. 
I hope your embies make it to blast and the other ones catch up and hopefull you are allowed to transfer 2. I must admit I am scared of having twins. My sister has triplets.....I admire her. 

Lou32 - Are you doing long or short cycle? Also, sorry still learning a lot of the lingo - what is IMSI?

Good luck all.


----------



## Ebany

Hello Chloe :hi: I have my baseline scan on the 28th and then my next period i have to phone them on day 1 and will be sent some sort of nasil spray. 

Were still not 100% sure of all the steps was so hard to take in all they say to you. After the 2 year wait to get to this stage it all nerves and excitement :happydance:


Google is great for this blog so many short hands and i have no idea what they mean lol 

bare with me i'll catch up and keep up soon enough lol


----------



## Leila Fae

Had my baseline scan this morning which went fine - all looking good. I start stimming on 25 July but that means that all my provisional dates are moving by 2 days which is fine for me but tricky for DH as he's working away and getting the time off is awkward. We think we've worked out how to do it though :thumbup:


----------



## Ebany

Oh that's good, so it's all go now. My friend told me that the build up too ages but once you start it goes really fast. Hope so :D

Did you have to go to a group meeting, i was told i would have to but not heard anything about it yet


----------



## lizlemon

Just wanted to say welcome to new ladies, good luck to the two er today - hope you both get lots of eggies!
Angie - 5d transfer sounds good - I think we will push for two. Will be interested to here what they say to you. Last te they did not want to do two with me as they thought I was high risk of multiples but I ended up with none! 
Afm all ok here, aching abdomen, going af comes on time then I can get stimming. Also my school holidays have started :) 

Good luck to everyone else and hope all are ok!


----------



## Chloe1

angiemon Thats great news about the embies. I can understand its a hard decision i have been advised to do SET but i would like all the odds in our favour so i think if im lucky enough to make it to blast i would still consider having 2 put back. Good luck tomorrow .. so exciting!!

Bepaisley, hope the EC went ok today

Wallie - did AF appear?

Collette - fab news you have started stimming :happydance:

Ebany and Leila you both arent far away like myself. \im feeling quite relaxed today .... not sure why!! x


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone!

Hi to the newbies too. We went to an information evening and that explained lots about the process. Hope you get to go to one of those Ebany as it gives you the information you need and try to follow, although not many cycles go exactly to plan, but it's the basics.

Nah, AF has not shown in full force yet, it's coming though! I like to wait and make sure it's arrived first before phoning the clinic as I did it way to early once when we did IUI and all it meant was I had an extra 40 mile round trip to the clinic to tell me to come back in a few days :dohh: so I'll not do that again! So I'm just waiting it out :coffee:


----------



## Leila Fae

We didn't have an information evening but the FS was thorough when explaining it at our first appointment. I've found the nurses to be very helpful at my appointments and when I've called up with a stupid question.


----------



## Ebany

I just found out what AF means :dohh: i will be a pro yet!!


Yeah our clinic is quite a way out from us so was lucky our dr was really informative, and i mean REALLY!! lol he went into so much detail i had some hotflushes and apparently went a nice shade of white, can't wait to see me give birth it'll be interesting lol


----------



## Ebany

Chloe1 said:


> angiemon Thats great news about the embies. I can understand its a hard decision i have been advised to do SET but i would like all the odds in our favour so i think if im lucky enough to make it to blast i would still consider having 2 put back. Good luck tomorrow .. so exciting!!
> 
> Bepaisley, hope the EC went ok today
> 
> Wallie - did AF appear?
> 
> Collette - fab news you have started stimming :happydance:
> 
> Ebany and Leila you both arent far away like myself. \im feeling quite relaxed today .... not sure why!! x

Yeah strange today i'm relaxed to, i think my husband is in shock i've been so irritable lately which i'm told is normal leading up to it but today i'm so relaxed and cuddly, he looks at me like its a trap :laugh2:


Question, how do you put those dates below the line? i can't even figure out my profile lol


----------



## Chloe1

:rofl: Ebany!! Go to user cp (top LHS of screen) and click on it. Go down to "Edit signature" there is a box that you write in then press "save". Good luck :laugh2:

My dh is shocked too i said to him the other night, ive been good this week havent I? He laughed and said yeah you've been very good! I was up and down like a yoyo last week :cry::laugh2::hissy::loopy:... i blame the metformin!!! x


----------



## Ebany

lol wish i had something to blame i'm not on no drugs yet :laugh2:


----------



## Wallie

Ah but Ebany, it's the waiting on IVF that kills us. I'm totally on a downer when waiting on it! When it's happening I'm a totally different person, I'm sure my OH would agree with that. Although I'll be a hormonal, crying wreck if this doesn't work for the second time. I'll not be for living with then...


----------



## Ebany

Awwww Wallie i really hope it works for you this time round, i think i'm an emotional wreck at the thought of it not working, trying to prepare myself for the worse is a massive FAIL! And i do recommend not watching Marley and Me:cry:

Although i must say your picture of cupcakes is helping me out right now :brat: i want them!!!

When do you do your second round or have you already started?


----------



## lizlemon

Did anyone get a reay achey- painful abdomen during down regulation? I'm thinking either it's a cyst or my af is on it's way??!!??


----------



## Leila Fae

I haven't had any achy cramps, except for when AF was due. I did have sore BBs, some headaches and fatigue. The BBs are fine now and (sadly) deflated back to their original size. Still shattered though!

Hope the cramps improve.


----------



## labmommy

Hi girls. I did my first lupron shot last night. A bit of a stinger but I fear far worse is coming with those bigger needles in my box. Ugh! I hate this waiting game til things start moving along!


----------



## Ebany

labmommy said:


> Hi girls. I did my first lupron shot last night. A bit of a stinger but I fear far worse is coming with those bigger needles in my box. Ugh! I hate this waiting game til things start moving along!

My Dr said mine may come in pen form, has anyone had them in pen form or did he say it because he saw my face when he said needle:-k


----------



## lizlemon

Angie - I've just read through my new contract and there is a clause saying they will perform a single embryo transfer in situations where patient is considered high risk of multiples - multiple birth minimisation strategy. The nurse said there is a new dr shaking all proceedures..... I will be cross if they say no to us as last they said we were high risk but got none! Anyway good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well xxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi Liz - yeah they were the same with us first time, they were quite adamant I was too high a risk and like you -none!! but on the FET, they allowed 2 but i suppose they treats FET differently. I hope they will transfer 2!!! i didn't down regulate so i cant help with the achy abdomen!!
Hope the EC's went well today!
Thank you everyone else too!! Im feeling really tired so will answer in more details hopefully tomorrow!! I think im gonna go to bed now xxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Hope people's ec went well and the get good news this morning. And good luck Angie soon you'll be pupo!


----------



## Chloe1

Good morning girls! 

Wallie, i know you must be nervous 2nd time round. Really really hope this one is it, i have a good feeling for you :flower:

Ebany, i keep thinking about how i am going to cope if it doesnt work something i promised myself i would try not to do. Its human nature tho! 

Lizlemon, i didnt down reg so im afraid i cant help with the pain. Although the strange thing is i also have painful abdomin and i have shooting pains which are going to my hip area. Also i normally get sore (.)(.) the week before AF for a day or 2 but it hasnt gone away they are getting more tender. I am putting everything done to metformin. Keep us posted. 

Labmommy, i am nervous about my needles ... I hate needles DH will have to inject me. I will collect mine Monday or Tuesday so i will know what they are like by then , i hope they are small! 

How are we all felling today? I feel a little excited! Definately feels like AF is on her way, cant wait to get started! x


----------



## Ebany

Afternoon Choloe :coffee:


----------



## Wallie

My AF has appear, eventually, late last night so I got to phone my clinic and arrange another baseline scan. So it's Tuesday, so I hope my linings nice and thin this time and I get to start injections very soon.

Feeling okay but for some reason I was aprehensive about phoning clinic. It must be cause I feel like I've got to go through this but don't really want to if it's gonna fail. There must be something like that at the back of my mind. You know, what's it all for if it doesn't work again! Anyway, I'm in it now...!!


----------



## Ebany

Wallie said:


> My AF has appear, eventually, late last night so I got to phone my clinic and arrange another baseline scan. So it's Tuesday, so I hope my linings nice and thin this time and I get to start injections very soon.
> 
> Feeling okay but for some reason I was aprehensive about phoning clinic. It must be cause I feel like I've got to go through this but don't really want to if it's gonna fail. There must be something like that at the back of my mind. You know, what's it all for if it doesn't work again! Anyway, I'm in it now...!!

Sending big hugs your way and every part of me is crossed for you, This is your time!! :hugs:


----------



## Chloe1

afternoon Ebany, hope your well. I see you managed to get your Signature sorted :winkwink: 

Wallie, Great news your getting started now although i understand how you must feel. I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle :flower: You know we are here every step of the way :hugs: x


----------



## Chloe1

OMG ive started spotting :happydance: AF should be in full force by tomorrow morning and i can phone the clinic :happydance::happydance:

Im starting :wohoo:


----------



## Ebany

Chloe1 said:


> OMG ive started spotting :happydance: AF should be in full force by tomorrow morning and i can phone the clinic :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Im starting :wohoo:


OMG Chloe thats fantastic news :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Woop woop for AF Chloe! We'll be about the same time or is that you DR'ing for long protocol or stimulating for short protocol?


----------



## angiemon

Thats great Chloe and Wallie for starting :happydance: I know what you mean Wallie, its exciting and nerve-wracking at the same time. Everytime I speak to the clinic I feel all clammy and nervous like its a job interview everytime and they're nice at the clinic on the whole so whats up with that!!!!! The failing is at the back of my mind too but im trying my hardest to not think about that :thumbup:

Liz-good news from today. The doctor had already sorted out 2 embryos to transfer and asked if *we* had any objections ?!?! And she had a smile on her face when she mentioned the possibility of twins. So we felt great going with what we wanted without any negative feelings!!! 

So I am PUPO with 2 :happydance::happydance: got in and watched 'My cousin Vinny' which i sky+ ages ago. Its one of those old ones (anyone remember??) pretty dated but joe pesci is so funny, it made me giggle. Making some good endorphins hopefully!!!

Ebany I know you said you were catching up on the lingo.PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise just incase.. This one stumped me for ages when i first started!!!!!!!hope your good :hugs:

Hi to everyone else

:hugs:


----------



## Debbie82

Hi colletejs :wave: sorry about your mc, hoping your change in protocol brings a sticky bean. Me and you are only 2 days apart, I started stimming on Monday:thumbup:

Great news on :witch: coming Chloe, :yipee: it such a great feeling knowing its all starting to happen:happydance: You're lucky DH is gonna do your injections my DH wouldn't even look - so I got him back by flashing my belly with a needle hanging out :haha:

Good luck louloublue, I am contastly up and down with nerves and excitement think its perfectly normal - its such a monumental thing in our lives.

Hope you get what you want transferred angiesmon. I've always been of the mindset 2 for 3dt and 1 for blast but think I may think differently if it wasn't my 1st cycle. Good luck anyway:thumbup:

Bepaisley hope your collection went well.

Wallie goodluck for baseline on Tues, hope your lining is good to go for the stimming. It must be hard doing it a 2nd time round - sometimes I think if this fails I couldn't face it another time but I know I probably will. Anyway fingers crossed it will all be worth it.

Lou32, really hope it is :witch: on her way and you do still manage to go to funeral and get scan.

Hi Ebany good news for starting DR soon. Even if yours aren't pens it honestly isn't all that bad with the self injecting - i quite enjoy it :haha:

Great news for stimming on Monday Leila Fae, I'm the same with my DH about getting time off - he needs to give 2 weeks notice but will just need to work something out:shrug:

Lizlemon I take it you are injecting for DR, I just got 1 Prostap injection and no pain just some total moody bitch from hell. Hope its :witch: on her way:happydance:

Labmommy sorry for the stingyness, I'm sure you'll be fine with the bigger ones - us Ltttc'ers are good at just getting on with it:winkwink:

Anyway sorry if I've missed anyone, that'll teach me for not popping in everyday :haha: I'm just continuing to stim, on day 5 with no stimming symptoms which from what I heard is nothing to worry about. Got scan and bloods on Monday so should hopefully find out then when EC will be:happydance:


----------



## Ebany

Angie i have everything in my body crossed for you!!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Ebany

Hello Debbie :wave: Goodluck to you also. Pen or no pen DH will be doing the injection i'm really bad with them lol but all leading to something amazing i hope :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

Congratulations Angie on being pupo! Glad it went well today, film sounds good idea xxx 

Hope everyone has a great stress free weekend.


----------



## Debbie82

Didn't see your update Angie til after I'd posted.

Congrats on being PUPO and glad you got 2 back in:happydance:, really hope this works when is your OTD (official test date Ebany :haha:)


----------



## Wallie

Oh Angie is PUPO with twinnies! Ohh, I have everything crossed for you this works out dearie, I really do!

:dust:


----------



## Ebany

Debbie82 said:


> Didn't see your update Angie til after I'd posted.
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO and glad you got 2 back in:happydance:, really hope this works when is your OTD (official test date Ebany :haha:)


Thank you Debbie, i hope i catch on to these short hands fast!! :haha:


----------



## Lou32

Wow, this thread has been busy! On my phone again so scuse crap typing...Collette, IMSI isn't so well known so you're forgiven for not knowing that 1! It's like a super ICSI when they use more powerful microscope to examine the sperm. It's on trial at Care M'cr at mo. It's used with sperm probs. Wallie, I reall understand how you feel being nervous. I'm terrified, even more so as it's our 2nd go, frozen with fear that it will b another bfn. Feel like AF could arrive any second and I don't want it to as I'm scared to start.I know it sounds crazy and I should be excited. OH said to me today he has given up beer now for 2 weeks in a bid to give his swimmers a better chance (bless him, he really thinks that's a huge deal, esp as he has so many real ales torturing him in the cupboard!) and he basically said I have to keep my end of the deal and relax. He's right of course. Angie, PUPO with 2 blasts! That's wonderful news. I would be overjoyed with that. Put your feet up and imagine them snuggling in. Ebany, just wanted to say that if you have a pen you're lucky! I had pen last time and was a doddle.Wish I had it again but got to mix things and use syringes this time. don't worry about that at all. and when I saw the needle I laughed (with relief probably ) as was so tiny! AFM, AF is definitely due any time. I've felt drained and had a hormonal headache all day, so not long at all. I'm going to predict that it will arrive over weekend and I'll be in for my baseline on Mon and starting stims then. Eeek! As for the funeral, it's Thurs aft so should mean I can make it, as I'd have time to go for a scan 1st thing before driving down. Hi to everyone else and take care xxx


----------



## Lou32

I can't start new paragraphs when typing on my phone! In case my post doesnt make much sense!


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley said:


> Readyforhope, good luck, I have my collection tomorrow as well. So nervous!!!

So how did things go for you hun?


----------



## readyforhope1

labmommy said:


> Hi girls. I did my first lupron shot last night. A bit of a stinger but I fear far worse is coming with those bigger needles in my box. Ugh! I hate this waiting game til things start moving along!

I completely agree with you. Just started the progestrone and to tell you the honest truth they arent as bad as I worked them up to be. Good luck with the shots.


----------



## Bepaisley

My collection went well, the worst part was def the wait to hear how many eggs were fertilize and growing embryos. I think I had 20 follicles, then before I left they told me they got 18 eggs. In the morning the nurse called to update me that they injected 15 eggs with my husbands sperm (15 of 18 eggs were mature) and I now had 12 growing embryos. I had been clutching my phone all morning waiting for the update with every bad thought going through my head! My clinic is closed on weekends so won't get another update till Monday, transfer is set for tuesday morning. Hope my embryos make it till then! How did ur egg collection go, did u get a good fertilization report? Whens ur transfer and how many do u plan to put back? It's all so nerve wracking, I dunno what will happen to me by test day!
I also started my Progesterone shots last night, I was seriously sweating and felt like I was gonna pass out in anticipation lol. It was not bad at all, just a prick and then the needle went in really easy. Everyone says the oil is thick but even that didn't seem very thick to me, everything went much better than i had built up in my head lol I do already feel sore in that spot if I sit certain ways. I dunno if it's normal to happen after one shot, but it's just sore not bad either. Hopefully things keep going smooth.
There r so many great ladies on this thread, I'm always on from my phone so it's hard to keep up but I hope everyone is doing well and keeping their hopes high. Before my shot last night i kept thinking how unfair it all is that we have to go through so much just for the possibility of getting pregnant, not even a guarantee. I wonder if I'll ever have a baby bump, if I'll have a baby that is a product of my husband and I. Def have mg downer moments but trying to stay positive and go through these motions without loosing it! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Debbie82

That's excellent news Bepaisley, lots of embryos to chose from :thumbup:

Glad the shots aren't too bad either.


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley said:


> My collection went well, the worst part was def the wait to hear how many eggs were fertilize and growing embryos. I think I had 20 follicles, then before I left they told me they got 18 eggs. In the morning the nurse called to update me that they injected 15 eggs with my husbands sperm (15 of 18 eggs were mature) and I now had 12 growing embryos. I had been clutching my phone all morning waiting for the update with every bad thought going through my head! My clinic is closed on weekends so won't get another update till Monday, transfer is set for tuesday morning. Hope my embryos make it till then! How did ur egg collection go, did u get a good fertilization report? Whens ur transfer and how many do u plan to put back? It's all so nerve wracking, I dunno what will happen to me by test day!
> I also started my Progesterone shots last night, I was seriously sweating and felt like I was gonna pass out in anticipation lol. It was not bad at all, just a prick and then the needle went in really easy. Everyone says the oil is thick but even that didn't seem very thick to me, everything went much better than i had built up in my head lol I do already feel sore in that spot if I sit certain ways. I dunno if it's normal to happen after one shot, but it's just sore not bad either. Hopefully things keep going smooth.
> There r so many great ladies on this thread, I'm always on from my phone so it's hard to keep up but I hope everyone is doing well and keeping their hopes high. Before my shot last night i kept thinking how unfair it all is that we have to go through so much just for the possibility of getting pregnant, not even a guarantee. I wonder if I'll ever have a baby bump, if I'll have a baby that is a product of my husband and I. Def have mg downer moments but trying to stay positive and go through these motions without loosing it! Good luck to everyone!!

I just heard from the doctor and he said that they fertilized 13 and 11 have made it so far and are looking good. I will agree with you the wait is so hard. And the crazy thoughts are so overwhelming. They told us that our transfer will be Tuesday as well, so we are definately going to be on this 2ww together. 

Where are your shots at? Mine are in my lower back right about my butt. And after the first the spots are sore to the touch and if you sit just right you know they are there. 

So here is to Tuesday for successful transfers with baby bumps to come :happydance:


----------



## labmommy

oh that's so exciting! We have two going at the same time! 
paisley- those are the same thoughts going through my head every moment of the day. I'm glad I"m not alone. You have such great numbers! Thank you for giving some background to those progesterone shots. I was uneasy about them as soon as the box was opened. 

readyforhope, those are great numbers for you too! Is your clinic open on weekends?

Is anyone on a special food diet? I've heard some gals upping their protein intake. Is that for everyone?


----------



## Wallie

I've quit tea and coffee, making an effort to eat more fresh fruit and veg and trying to eat chicken, red meat and fish a couple of times a week each. Obviously not drinking alcohol either. I must increase my water intake too.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Debbie82

Readyforhope, that's great news too - good luck for tues:thumbup:

Changes I've made is lots if milk, no caffeine or alcohol and just everyhing else in moderation. Apparently pineapple is good for implantation so will move onto that after ET


----------



## angiemon

Labmommy - Im drinking decaff tea but have been for ages now! Fruit and veg upped for a while now. Spinach, rocket dark leaves are supposed to be good. And i have been upping my protein, drinking organic milk (about 2 pints a day,doc recommended with 2 litres of water a day too) and like Wallie chicken, fish and red meat. Oh yes and seeds and nuts!! and eggs are a good source too!

Well done readyforhope and bepaisley. Thats a great number of embryos, youll have a great choice!! Roll on Tuesday and you'll both be PUPO too :happydance:

How are you feeling Wallie? Looking forward to Tuesday? I hope your feeling a bit better!!! :kiss:

Liz - how are you? :hugs:

Debbie, let us know when you find out when your ec will be. Everythings moving fast now. How are you feeling about it all? :hugs: My otd is tues 2nd august!!!

Lou - its great that your dates have sorted themselves out. I hope you are ok xxx

Ebany - thanks for your support. Hope your ok :hugs:

Hi Chloe and collette - hope your good too xxxx

Sorry if ive missed anyone - good luck to everyone :hugs:

afm - just chilling today, been to acupuncture this morning and did a relaxation track on my ipod this afternoon and fell asleep for 2 hours!!! The clinic called and said that we have 2 embryos surviving but they didn't recommend freezing as they weren't a good grade but it was our choice!! My first thought was if they can freeze but then thought that we have 2 great frozen embryos and im not sure if i want to put myself through a FEt when I know we havent got quality embryos at the end that probably wont survive the thaw :cry: but its a hard decision to make. I hope they can be used for research. I know some beliefs are that they are life already!!! Be sad about it!!
xxx


----------



## angiemon

I meant bit sad not be sad. xxx


----------



## Wallie

Hi Angiemon, I'm feeling okay now. AF's been okay, just hope there's enough getting cleared out of me for Tuesday's scan. I just hope it's going to be okay this time and thin enough to start stimming.

I think I would have done the same as you regarding the frosties. It sure is a shame but if they were not that great and you had to use them, they might not have taken anyway. Yes they are life already but only if they were placed inside of you, they wouldn't survive otherwise, or at least had the chance to survive. I'm all for giving them and excess sperm samples etc for research. If no-one did that before us coming along, we wouldn't have had the chance of a LO ourselves.

Glad you're chillin, I have the Zita West Relaxation CD but the more I do it the more stressed I get. It seems to make me think about it all the more which I know is silly.... so I stopped last time. I'll maybe try again once stimming though.

Roll on the 2nd August! Fingers and toes crossed for you!:happydance:


----------



## angiemon

Thanks Wallie!! I totally agree with you in that we are so lucky that people have given before so research can be done to give us a chance!!

I hope you are ok for Tues. Ill be thinking of you!! The waiting drives us crazy doesn't it? As if we're not crazy enough with all this :haha:

Watching harry potter now!!!

xxx


----------



## angiemon

This may sound trivial but I wonder if anyone knows whether it is safe to have a facial/manicure/pedicure in 2ww. They say to pamper yourself but im not sure if these are safe or not?!?!?! Any one have any thoughts on the subject????
xxxx


----------



## Debbie82

Thanks Angie, I'm feeling surprisingly ok about it all, like I've not realized it is actually hapenning :wacko: but then sometimes I realise and it totally overwhlems me! 

Agree with not freezing the embies, it's a not a nice thing to decide but it'd be hard going into a FET knowing they weren't the best quality. I ticked the box allowing any unneeded sperm, eggs or embryos to go for research as like you've said is thanks to someone else doing we are where we are.

I can't see what harm manicures, facials etc would do other than help you relax. I definitely plan some pampering for the 2ww


----------



## Lainey27

Hello all :hi:. Mind if I join? As you will see from my signature, am just about to undergo IVF number 2. Had prostap last Friday, will be stimming with GonalF from 03rd August. 

Hi especially to Wallie & Angiemon, i remember you both from previous threads when I had my 1st cycle - you were both so supportive :hugs: Good luck & lots of :dust: to you both! 

Lots of :dust: to everyone else!!


----------



## Wallie

angiemon said:


> This may sound trivial but I wonder if anyone knows whether it is safe to have a facial/manicure/pedicure in 2ww. They say to pamper yourself but im not sure if these are safe or not?!?!?! Any one have any thoughts on the subject????
> xxxx

Definitely safe, just don't have a spray tan.


----------



## Wallie

Hi Lainey, I thought I recognised you. Good luck. I hope to start stimming next week sometime.


----------



## Bepaisley

I have my pio in the same place as u readyforhope, my nurse made bullseyes for my husband on both sides. But does that mean that it has to be in that exact spot every night or the general area? It would be painful to keep doing the same exact spots! Ur fertilization report is great, can't wait to be pupo together and hopefully pregnant together also! Will have to keep eachother from testing early lol
Yes labmommy, I know the size is daunting but it really went in so easily, try not to worry! As for diets I'm trying no sugar, less carbs, I was doing loads of water while stimming but after retrieval to avoid OHSS my nurse said more v8, Gatorade and salty foods and less water. Protein is also to avoid OHSS I believe but not sure. I have read diff suggestions online but am just gonna go with what my dr says, I dont want to go crazy stressing every little thing. I have read both good and bad when it come to massages and pedicures...so don't really know about that. Hope to see lots of good news on this thread!!


----------



## Lainey27

Wallie said:


> Hi Lainey, I thought I recognised you. Good luck. I hope to start stimming next week sometime.

Hey Wallie, good luck to you too! Hope the scan goes well & you can start stimming.


----------



## angiemon

Thanks for your replies xxx

Hi Lainey - i remember you too. good luck with this cycle and hope we all get our BFP's at the end of it :hugs:


----------



## readyforhope1

labmommy said:


> oh that's so exciting! We have two going at the same time!
> paisley- those are the same thoughts going through my head every moment of the day. I'm glad I"m not alone. You have such great numbers! Thank you for giving some background to those progesterone shots. I was uneasy about them as soon as the box was opened.
> 
> readyforhope, those are great numbers for you too! Is your clinic open on weekends?
> 
> Is anyone on a special food diet? I've heard some gals upping their protein intake. Is that for everyone?

Labmommy, my clinic is open a few hours on Saturday and Sunday. They only do retrievals and transfers on those days, not any other appointments from what I understand. I havent done anything with my diet but I do wonder about exercise. I have stopped since my ovaries were being tampered with so I wonder when I can start again and how much is to much.


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley said:


> I have my pio in the same place as u readyforhope, my nurse made bullseyes for my husband on both sides. But does that mean that it has to be in that exact spot every night or the general area? It would be painful to keep doing the same exact spots! Ur fertilization report is great, can't wait to be pupo together and hopefully pregnant together also! Will have to keep eachother from testing early lol
> Yes labmommy, I know the size is daunting but it really went in so easily, try not to worry! As for diets I'm trying no sugar, less carbs, I was doing loads of water while stimming but after retrieval to avoid OHSS my nurse said more v8, Gatorade and salty foods and less water. Protein is also to avoid OHSS I believe but not sure. I have read diff suggestions online but am just gonna go with what my dr says, I dont want to go crazy stressing every little thing. I have read both good and bad when it come to massages and pedicures...so don't really know about that. Hope to see lots of good news on this thread!!

My DH has been going in different spots in the circles the nurses made so that it doesnt hurt so bad in that one spot, but I dont know how much more room is going to be there when all is said and done :)

That would be great if we were pregnant together and we will definately have to talk each other through not taking the test early. It will be hard but we can do it :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Yea my dr is not having me test till like 12 days after transfer, I feel like I could earlier than that though! I have to double check the date but I think that's what it says. I'm excited/nervous for another update, I really want some to freeze in case these dont stick, or for the future. How's ur butt :) im sore on both sides now, thanks for the advice I'll tell my husband to just stay anywhere in the circles!


----------



## readyforhope1

My doctor says 14 days so are lucky to get to test early. Yeah I am worried about Mondays call too. I have been trying to keep positive thoughts flowing but is hard because all the negative ones keep popping up making me have doubts. Got to keep myself busy today so I dont think about it. 

Last night trying to get comfortable was not fun. Both sides hurt so laying on my sides was out of the question.


----------



## Ebany

Afternoon Everyone, seems i had alot to catch up on today!

Lainey Welcome and hello :hugs: 

Bepaisley I think everyone has them thoughts, i know i do daily and even though were about to start after trying for so long in the back of my mind i have kinda given up... be nice to be proven different though i think my dog would love a break from being mothered... i just can't help it lol
Good news about so many eggs to!!!

Readyforhope Goodluck hunni!!!

labmommy Yeah i have changed my diet to, i'm a big water drinker already, morning till noon.. not sure what to do about milk i cant drink it. Also can't take the folic acid tablets so i'm upping all my high folic acid food and wouldn't you know it the highest is liver! :sick: Never thought to give up tea, does the caffine free one taste any different?

How long do you have to inject for?
We have our baseline tests this thursday, hope we have kicked this virus by then 

:hug:


----------



## Debbie82

Bepaisley and readyforhope, fingers crossed for good news tomorrow - think the apprehensive is totally normal but I'm sure you'll both get great news:thumbup: Those shots don't sound too much fun:wacko:

Good luck for scan Ebany, hope you're feeling better by then.

I'm started to get really nervous about scan tomorrow - petrified there will be only be a couple of follies. I know it's just a scan and not actual collection but what they find tomorrow will give a good indication on what they'll get come collection. Just hoping and praying for lots of follies.

Oh and Ebany caffeine free tea was tasteless to begin with but after 4 weeks I think I am finally getting used to it.


----------



## Ebany

Debbie82 said:


> Bepaisley and readyforhope, fingers crossed for good news tomorrow - think the apprehensive is totally normal but I'm sure you'll both get great news:thumbup: Those shots don't sound too much fun:wacko:
> 
> Good luck for scan Ebany, hope you're feeling better by then.
> 
> I'm started to get really nervous about scan tomorrow - petrified there will be only be a couple of follies. I know it's just a scan and not actual collection but what they find tomorrow will give a good indication on what they'll get come collection. Just hoping and praying for lots of follies.
> 
> Oh and Ebany caffeine free tea was tasteless to begin with but after 4 weeks I think I am finally getting used to it.

Lol after the past 24 hours everything is tasteless so think i can handle that :D

HD has got us on yakult to not the tastiest thing but he is swollening tablets for me so pinching my nose and swollowing this for him.

Good luck for the scan tomorrow hunni, hope the scan goes well tomorrow <3

I only just realised not everyone is from the UK, man i'm feeling clever today :dohh: hahaha


:hug:


----------



## Bepaisley

Ebany I just bought the caffeine free tea bags so I'll be trying that out tonight as well. And I know how u feel about giving up, I feel like I'm going through the motions and really hoping for the best, but can't even imagine a positive pregnancy test. Hope we are all proven wrong in that regard!
Debbie best of luck on ur scan, don't worry too much about the numbers cuz they can always up the meds if necessary, they had me on 1 vial of one and 2 vials of another but straight off changed me to 2 vials each. The shots are def not fun, but also not too bad, yes we r sore, but not in any pain pain. It's kinda like that feeling after a good workout, I guess cuz it goes in ur muscle? At this point I feel like our pain tolerance and things we go through is super high so it's all just part of the prices. Trust me when u start you'll realize it's not so bad. 
Ready I was thinking maybe I'm not massaging the area long enough? The first days was more sore then the second and the second I massaged in more, my husband injected the oil more slowly and I laid on the heating pad longer. Guess we will just have to keep trying diff things or find the right positions to sit/lie down in lol
R u on shots only? I was on one shot day 1, day2 the 1 suppository and shot, and starting today 2 suppositories and the shot. Luckily no side effects yet, except night sweats. Best of luck in the coming days, Tuesday can't come fast enough!


----------



## Lou32

Hi everyone,

Bepaisley and Ready4hope - They are amazing numbers! 

Re diet - I've been off caffeine and booze for quite a while now anyway, as I have a painful bladder which is irritated by them, but I was told to cut back on them by my clinic.

Angie - with the manicure etc, I have to say I was wondering a similar thing. My sis and I were thinking of going to a spa while I was stimming and I was wondering if the steam room would do any harm. It's so difficult to know. I wouldn't have thought manicure/facial would do any harm though.

Hi Lainey - Welcome and good luck!

AFM - I started spotting today eeeek! Looks like I'll be going to the clinic early this week for the baseline and to start stims.

I've just been reading about you ladies doing the shots in your, ahem, behind! Are these for progesterone support? Did your docs say why you were doing them instead of the Cyclogest? I asked to go on the shots (as AF started early on my first ICSI) and he refused as he said they were so painful and he didn't like prescribing them. Seems that all docs are different. 
Are the rest of you on Cylogest?


----------



## lizlemon

Hello Everyone - this thread is very busy and I am finding it hard to keep up with everyone, so if i miss anyone sorry!

Bepaisley and Ready4hope - good luck for tomorrow! FX for you both

Lou - glad that all the dates have panned out ok for you and that you have not been put in a difficult position for your frioends funeral.

Ebony - thanks for stooping by my journal, a very neglected journal! And sorry you have been unwell and hope your on the mend.

Debbie - hope you get to see lots of lovely follies tomorrow, but as someone else said if there are not many they will up the dose again, and I think ANgie said you had some later developers that caught up from no where. FX for you x

Angie - hope you are all rested and have had a lovely weekend. Are you back to work tomorrow?

AFM - I have come down to Kent to see my parents for a few days whilst waiting for AF to arrive as I did not want to be stuck in our house doing nothing in this limbo time. DH has just gone home which is sad as we have had a lovely weekend. I am a teacher so have 6 weeks to fill, which is great but after about a week I get a bit bored as I am used toa hectic non stop life at work.
Last night saw Harry potter, which was very good and today had a lovely walk along the sea front.
My jabs are going ok, though not much fun doing it in the loos at the cinema! The pain has gone, so hopefully that means I am all settled down, ready for AF and stimms. Hopefully Wednesday FX!
Someone also asked about diets - I am planning to up my Vit C as that has been shown to help the eggs at transfer and incubation as well as eat more protein to help the eggs mature - if it works for mosquitoes its going to work for us LOL!!!! I am very good on the fruit and veg front and do not drink alcohol anyway so am clean living but what i am not good about is giving up my half cup if coffee in the morning and one tea in the afternoon. Last time after ET i stopped, which i will do again and prehaps once stimms starts.

Any ways sorry if i have forgotten anyone ....oh welcome to the new lady Lainey!!!!

:dust: to us all, hopefully this is going to be one of the most lucky threads ever!!!


----------



## Louby Lou84

Hello lovely ladies im in the 2ww hope u don't mind me crashing ur post my 1st icsi cycle failed and this is a fet that iv done now we transferred 1 5day blast... And I'm 4dpt and I have a huge coldsore and boils on my neck!!!! What is going off??? Sorry 4 rambling on I'm just a bit worried xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Hello Louby Lou!! Congratulations on being pupo! Try not to worry as are body's are strange thing! I too had a failed icsi so know the worry - fx for a sticky one for you xxxx


----------



## Debbie82

Thanks guys, spose that's why they scan you - to alter the dose if need be. It's just after trying for so many years with lots of heartache you kinda hope for the perfect cycle :shrug:

Lizlemon, sounds absolute blissful way to pass the time til :witch: arri es fingers crossed she's on time.

I'd try not to worry too much Louby Lou you're probably just run down which is no bad thing for embie settling in. Welcome and fingers crossed for a better result this time round.


----------



## Louby Lou84

Lizlemon- thanks Hun just a bit worried... Can't test till 3rd aug too praying these are all good signs as didn't have this dodgy skin last time.. Good luck with ur round too xx


----------



## Ebany

Hello Louby, welcome to the thread :hugs:

Try not to worry hunni and goodluck!!!

:hug:


----------



## Louby Lou84

Thanks ebany.... It's awfull the wait xx


----------



## readyforhope1

Debbie good luck on the scan tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

Bepaisley - I am on shots and some kind of antibiotic.

Louby Lou - excited to see you joined us. Good luck on your 2ww its got to be hard and emotional. Hang in there :)


----------



## Wallie

Louby, I don't ever like to give false hope to other peeps but I have heard on two occassions with a bfp, of big spots on their backs!


----------



## Lainey27

Morning all - thanks so much for the lovely welcome! Hope this is a very lucky thread for everyone. :hugs:

When I had my 1st IVF earlier this year i switched to decaf coffee and redbush tea which is caffeine free. I actually prefer this tea now and didnt bother going back to normal tea when i had the bfn. I did have a couple of normal coffees though - but not too many as i had real headaches when i gave it up first time. During my last 2ww i didnt drink any decaf coffee at all - just the tea. I also drink a lot of water and am really good with my fruit and veg. I have switched to organic yoghurts this time - i read somewhere that they are the better option so i have one every day. Last time i was taking my folic acid and vitamin c - i take vit c every winter and was still taking it during the IVF. However, i have been taking those preconception vitamins this time - although they are HUGE tablets and turn your pee green :blush::blush:!!!
I dont really drink a lot of milk - just the stuff in my cereal in the morning. 
The vitamins and the yoghurt are the only changes i have made so far from last time - when i had my review appt they told me that my protocol & doseage etc will be the same as before - i responded really well, had a good number of eggs and had 2 grade 1 embies put back - it was just that they didnt stick - so i might try superglue this time:haha:
I have heard (via Google!) that pineapple and eating brazil nuts are good during the 2ww - has anyone else heard this??


----------



## Wallie

I'm confused by the whole pineapple thing. Some say in the 2ww it gives your uterus contractions, so I'm just keeping away from it.

I normally drink decaf tea and coffee but I'm just giving it up from now until test date. No harm in not having any afterall.

Yes, nuts and seeds are good for us all too.


----------



## Chloe1

Good morning ladies :hi: Wow so much to catch up on and some new ladies on the thread :flower:

Everyone seems to be moving forward so quickly now! Ladies in the tww how are you all holding up? 

So I am waiting on the clinic phoning me back this morning to see when i can go in. I agree with the girls who say its like a job interview waiting on them calling and i am not even waiting to hear about embies yet! I have my phone beside me on my desk and ive checked it twice ... just incase i havent got a reception or incase its accidently on silent :haha:

With regards to diet i have given up coffee still having the odd cup of tea. I am drinking plenty water and eating fresh fruit and eggs. Also instead of tea i have been drinking boiled water. I am really used to it now and dont really notice the difference between boiled water and tea (hard at first)

Hope everyone is doing well :) x


----------



## Chloe1

Forgot to say wallie im on short protocol.

Clinic just called :happydance: Im going in tomorrow at 8:15am for scan and bloods :happydance: Wallie your going in tomorrow too arent you?


----------



## Ebany

Chloe1 said:


> Forgot to say wallie im on short protocol.
> 
> Clinic just called :happydance: Im going in tomorrow at 8:15am for scan and bloods :happydance: Wallie your going in tomorrow too arent you?

Goodluck for tomorrow hunni, i wanna boogy to :happydance::happydance:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi Ladies! Can I join? I've just started my 1st ICSI cycle. I went this morning for my baseline u/s and bloodwork. U/s went great. We have been ttc our 2nd since January 2009. I've had 7 IUI's with only 1 being successful. It ended in miscarriage. I have PCOS and dh now has low count and motility. We are just so excited to be doing ICSI.


----------



## lizlemon

Welcome greeneyes - hopefully this is going to be a lucky thread! Are you a long or short protocol? I'm long and waiting for af so I can start stimms. Hopefully af will come tomorrow as it's due then!


----------



## Wallie

Chloe1 said:


> Forgot to say wallie im on short protocol.
> 
> Clinic just called :happydance: Im going in tomorrow at 8:15am for scan and bloods :happydance: Wallie your going in tomorrow too arent you?

Yeah Chloe, I'm in at 8:30 for baseline scan. Hope I get to start stimming too.:happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Lizlemon, hope AF appears as hoped!


----------



## greeneyes0279

lizlemon said:


> Welcome greeneyes - hopefully this is going to be a lucky thread! Are you a long or short protocol? I'm long and waiting for af so I can start stimms. Hopefully af will come tomorrow as it's due then!

Short protocol. Hope af shows for you tomorrow. This is just so exciting. I've been wanting to do ICSI for a while now and dh finally agreed to it. I have a good feeling about it. My dd keeps telling me she wants a brother and a sister. She told me this morning that she wants 2 babies in my belly. So cute!


----------



## babybean123

:wave: Hi ladies! Can I join? I am currently done with my 1st IVF cycle and am currently in the 2ww. I really wish the best for you ladies! :flower:


----------



## lizlemon

Hi baby bean! Welcome and there are a few other lady's in the tww on this thread to keep you company! :dust: to you


----------



## angiemon

Has anyone else's screens gone funny lately?????

Good luck tomorrow Wallie for you scan, i really hope you can start xx

Debbie - hope your scan went well today. xxx

Good luck with your scan too, tomorrow Chloe xx

Bepaisley and readyforhope - is it transfer tomorrow for you?? Good luck if it is xx

Liz-yay for AF xx

Hi and welcome babybean, I had my transfer on the 22nd too. When do you test? Its hell waiting isn't it??

And welcome greeneyes too??

Hi Loobylou - i think I remember you from before. Did you have a golden labrador as you avatar (sorry if you have now, im not getting any pictures on my screen at the mo) Im in my 2ww too, only a day difference between us I think!!

Sorry If ive forgotten anyone. lots of love xx


----------



## babybean123

Yay! I'm excited to share the anticipation and the support. 

I had my transfer on 7.22.11 (as you can by my signature) - which was also my 5 yr anniversary! Which could make for a very good memory... or a very bad one. But I'm keep my fingers crossed for me and for all of you!! We all deserve a BFP!


----------



## Debbie82

Welcome greeneyes and babybean. Glad your 1st app went well Greeneyes and babybean hope the 2ww flies by with a :BFP: at the end :thumbup:

Wallie and Chloe hope apps go well 2moro morn :happydance:

Well app this morn wasn't great. I have 15 follies but half are only measuring 6-9 and biggest is 11. As a result will need to stimm longer. Got more scan and bloods on Fri and if things are lookin better EC will be a week today. Trying not to be too disheartened but just a little gutted and now worrying that there will only be a few eggs.


----------



## greeneyes0279

babybean123 said:


> Yay! I'm excited to share the anticipation and the support.
> 
> I had my transfer on 7.22.11 (as you can by my signature) - which was also my 5 yr anniversary! Which could make for a very good memory... or a very bad one. But I'm keep my fingers crossed for me and for all of you!! We all deserve a BFP!

That's really cool. FX'd that it's a very good memory. My 5 year anniversary is coming up on Sept. 2nd. It would be the best anniversary ever to get a :bfp: on that day.


----------



## babybean123

Greeneyes, that would be amazing! Yep, those would be the BEST anniversaries yet. :haha: We didn't really do much for our anniversary (as I had bed rest and couldn't do much). My family (which doesn't know I'm going thru IVF) acted so surprised that my DH and I didn't even go out for dinner or anything. I told them we're celebrating it later. I hope we can be celebrating for 2 reasons!!! 

Debbie, don't get down too much. With more of the necessary 'egg-enlarging subcutaneous juice' you'll be right where the Dr. wants you to be ;) Hope it all goes well!


----------



## angiemon

Lou32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Bepaisley and Ready4hope - They are amazing numbers!
> 
> Re diet - I've been off caffeine and booze for quite a while now anyway, as I have a painful bladder which is irritated by them, but I was told to cut back on them by my clinic.
> 
> Angie - with the manicure etc, I have to say I was wondering a similar thing. My sis and I were thinking of going to a spa while I was stimming and I was wondering if the steam room would do any harm. It's so difficult to know. I wouldn't have thought manicure/facial would do any harm though.
> 
> Hi Lainey - Welcome and good luck!
> 
> AFM - I started spotting today eeeek! Looks like I'll be going to the clinic early this week for the baseline and to start stims.
> 
> I've just been reading about you ladies doing the shots in your, ahem, behind! Are these for progesterone support? Did your docs say why you were doing them instead of the Cyclogest? I asked to go on the shots (as AF started early on my first ICSI) and he refused as he said they were so painful and he didn't like prescribing them. Seems that all docs are different.
> Are the rest of you on Cylogest?

Hi Lou,

Im not sure about a steam room, I would get further advice. I have been told not to swim or go in hot tubs or hot baths but that might be after EC. Wouldn't want you to do anything that will harm your chances. Sorry i dont mean to be doom and gloom!!
Do you know when your baseline scan is going to be yet?
:hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Debbie82 said:


> Welcome greeneyes and babybean. Glad your 1st app went well Greeneyes and babybean hope the 2ww flies by with a :BFP: at the end :thumbup:
> 
> Wallie and Chloe hope apps go well 2moro morn :happydance:
> 
> Well app this morn wasn't great. I have 15 follies but half are only measuring 6-9 and biggest is 11. As a result will need to stimm longer. Got more scan and bloods on Fri and if things are lookin better EC will be a week today. Trying not to be too disheartened but just a little gutted and now worrying that there will only be a few eggs.

I really wouldn't worry Debbie. (i know easy said) As liz said before, i think the follicles can develop quite a lot at the later stages. They say 2mm a day but i think after the trigger its even more. Both my goes, the scan before Ec showed only 7 follicles at a good size but they still managed to get 15 and 13 eggs respectively and my follicles were small in the first few scans. 15 follies is great and if they grow at 2mm each day, they'll all be the perfect size. Just eat plenty of protein, nuts and seeds, drink some milk and plenty of water :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Debbie82

Aaaww thanks ladies, that's exactly why I joined this thread so in my
moments of despair I could get support from those that know better :kiss:

It would be devastating having to cancel due to OHSS or very poor response and thankfully it looks like neither will happen so unles disaster strikes Ill be pupo before anytime:happydance:


----------



## babybean123

what is pupo stand for??


----------



## lizlemon

Pupo is pregnant until proven otherwise!!!

Debbie- trust the jabs those lovely eggs will soon be ready for collection! And as Angie says get that protein down you to help them grow xxxx


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! Mind if I join you? We will be starting IVF in August. Meeting with the FS on Friday to get the dates, etc. After 4 failed IUIs I really hope that this will be it for us!


----------



## Ebany

Hello Greeneyes welcome to the thread :hi:

Welcome Babybean and good luck not long to go :happydance:

Hello Harvest :hi: Seems like we will be doing this at roughly the same time, or will be if i can kick this virus before Thursday 

:hug:


----------



## GemimaP

Hi everyone!

I've just started my 1st ICSI cycle (on CD 7 and will be taking my 6th stims injection tonight). Would love to join you all for some support on this trip!
Had my 1st scan today, and only 5-6 follicles ranging from 8-14mm. Was really hoping for more, but probably can't expect too much at my age!

Hubby has lazy swimmers, and from his latest analysis, very low sperm count too! So we will have to cross everything I think for some luck!

I've been on daily growth hormone injections since June (Saizen), and started Lucrin on 11/7 and a whopping 450 ui Gonal F on 21/7. Is anyone else on a similar protocol?


----------



## Ebany

GemimaP said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've just started my 1st ICSI cycle (on CD 7 and will be taking my 6th stims injection tonight). Would love to join you all for some support on this trip!
> Had my 1st scan today, and only 5-6 follicles ranging from 8-14mm. Was really hoping for more, but probably can't expect too much at my age!
> 
> Hubby has lazy swimmers, and from his latest analysis, very low sperm count too! So we will have to cross everything I think for some luck!
> 
> I've been on daily growth hormone injections since June (Saizen), and started Lucrin on 11/7 and a whopping 450 ui Gonal F on 21/7. Is anyone else on a similar protocol?

Hello Gemima, Welcome to the thread. Theres some amazing people on here so your in good company :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## harvey

just wanted to pop by and say good luck to u all x


----------



## Ebany

harvey said:


> just wanted to pop by and say good luck to u all x


Hello :hi: Goodluck also :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## harvey

im not havin any treatment atm due to severe mf lol
bt thanks anmyway xx


----------



## Ebany

harvey said:


> im not havin any treatment atm due to severe mf lol
> bt thanks anmyway xx

Can i ask what mf means?


----------



## lizlemon

Male factor! You ll know all the lingo soon!


----------



## Chloe1

Afternoon ladies. Welcome all the newbies :hi:

Debbie, try not to worry. I know its easier said than done but i am sure evrything will be fine :hugs:

Wallie how did your app go?

Any more AF's arrived?

My appointment went great. Scan looked good and got bloods. And ......... I got my first injection :happydance: Nurse watched DH do it and talked him through it. I was quite scared actually. Im scared of needles and DH has never injected before!! First one over with :happydance: we will see how we get on tonight ... alone :haha:

Im back on Monday for scan and bloods again. Estimated egg collection should be around a week on Friday! x


----------



## Ebany

Chloe1 said:


> Afternoon ladies. Welcome all the newbies :hi:
> 
> Debbie, try not to worry. I know its easier said than done but i am sure evrything will be fine :hugs:
> 
> Wallie how did your app go?
> 
> Any more AF's arrived?
> 
> My appointment went great. Scan looked good and got bloods. And ......... I got my first injection :happydance: Nurse watched DH do it and talked him through it. I was quite scared actually. Im scared of needles and DH has never injected before!! First one over with :happydance: we will see how we get on tonight ... alone :haha:
> 
> Im back on Monday for scan and bloods again. Estimated egg collection should be around a week on Friday! x

Oh it's all starting now, bet your so excited!!!

How was hubby's technic? my husbands kinda heavy handed so lil bit worried about it lol


----------



## Wallie

Had my scan and everything is looking good, lining is nice and thin. I get to start my Menopur??? on Friday. Thought it would be gonal-f like last time but nope, Menopur, 300 mui of it a day and I've to mix it. 

Go back on Friday 5th August for scan to see how my follicles are growing. Hoping for EC the following next week.


----------



## Chloe1

Ebany .. didnt really feel it going in but felt it when he pushed down. He said himself he was not going to apply as much pressure tonight he said it went down easier than he thought this morning! Fingers x'd! Yeah i do feel a little excited, cant believe i have finally started :happydance:

Wallie, thats what i am on! x


----------



## Bepaisley

So I got bad news. I was supp to go in at 1030 and at nine the nurse called and said my embryos weren't at blatocast stage yet and to come tomorrow at 1130 for the 2 that are left. Only 2 out of the 12 left, and growing slow?! Isn't this bad? Not feeling very confident anymore :(


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> So I got bad news. I was supp to go in at 1030 and at nine the nurse called and said my embryos weren't at blatocast stage yet and to come tomorrow at 1130 for the 2 that are left. Only 2 out of the 12 left, and growing slow?! Isn't this bad? Not feeling very confident anymore :(

1 is all it takes bepaisley, hang in there and don't give up :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Yeas just feel like the fact that they have to move it to day 6 and no others made it is a bad sign. I dunno why they'd develop slow but don't think it's normal. Tried researching some and chances def go down with a day 6 transfer. I hope they don't cancel tomorrow also, Just not as hopeful as before, feel like something else must be wrong or that they should have done a day 3 transfer


----------



## Wallie

It's hard to know what to do for the best, you just have to go with the clinic as they do it every day bepaisley. FX'd you just need the one and it's a good stickey one! :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

I agree with Wallie, Paisley. They know what they're doing so try to trust them and keep away from google if you can. I know its hard and you want them back where they belong but as Harvest says it only takes one and its not always the best graded that work. Be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Wallie, thats great that everythings ok to start. Any reason why you have to wait til Friday?? I bet you want to start straightaway. Sorry if im being obvious :kiss: Off subject - Ive made some cupcakes today. Are cupcakes a good source of protein? :rofl: I do hope so xxx

Hi Liz - how are you doing at the mo??

Lou-hope your ok. Have you had your scan yet??

Debbie-hope your feeling better about it all now and your mind is more at rest. :hugs:

Well done Chloe in starting your injections. My DP did mine and he got really good at it :kiss:

How are you Readyforhope - have you had your transfer today?? Hope your ok :hugs:

Thanks Harvey for your well wishes. We have MF but have started ICSI. Is this an option for you. Sorry, if im being invasive, dont answer if you dont want to....xx

Hi and welcome Gemima and Harvest...Gemima try not to worry, they do catch up!!! Harvest good luck for Thursday!!!

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone xxx

afm - still on the darn 2ww which is from today a 1 ww hooray!?!

xxxxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Bepaisley, FX'd for you Hun.

Wallie and Chloe I started on Menopur last night. I found the mixing rather fiddly and tricky but am hoping it gets easier with practice. I'm on 1 ampoule of saline to 2 vials of powder.


----------



## labmommy

Paisley, I see where you are getting bummed but if they make it to day 6 they should be stronger I would think than they are today. The clinic has your interest at heart. I'm sure they are also hoping tomorrow they will be ready. Its a good thing you had such a great number, now the two strongest are still growing. Doesn't matter how quickly. I read all the time on the ivf success thread of girls only transferring one and getting pregnant. Try to rest some dear. You will have a big day coming.


----------



## Debbie82

Hi Gemina welcome and good luck :wave:

Excellent news chloe on 1st injection, hope hubby got on well tonight himself.

Great stuff for stimming on Fri Wallie. I'm on menopir but just need to inject the 2 syringes into a tingly glass pot thingy. Hopefully the change in drugs is what makes the diff!

Contrats on officialy being in the 1ww now Angela, think this would be the part when I go crazy!

Leila Fae great news on starting menopur yest hope the mixng gets easier.

Bepaisley, try not to be too disheartenedwhich I know is easier said than done. I think we can go crazy lookin at stats on google! Just need to put our faith in the experts. Good luck tomorrow.

Well I'm feeling a whole of better about things today and not gonna worry and see what's said at scan on Fri.

Good luck to everyone else wherever you are in your journey :hugs:


----------



## readyforhope1

Welcome Greeneyes, GemimaP, and Harvest you have joined a great group of ladies and wish you the best of luck.

Babybean good luck, I am just starting the 2ww and I don&#8217;t know how any of us can handle the waiting. Ugh!

Debbie I know this is hard to hear but don&#8217;t give up and keep thinking positive. 

Choe good luck with starting shots, my dh gave them to me and now he is a pro.

To everyone who is waiting for their AF I hope it comes soon :)

Bepaisley I am so sorry about your news, but like I was told today by a friend that had a twins with ICSI is that it only takes one to get a miracle. 

So update with me is I went in this morning for my transfer and it looks like only 7 have made it. They transfered 2 eggs. One was good quality and the other was ok quality. They are waiting till tomorrow on the rest to see if they will be able to freeze them. So nerve racking. Now I am laying here hoping this works so badly. Its hard to be too excited when in 12 days they could turn my world upside down. With that said I am trying to stay positive, but this 2 weeks is going to very hard..


----------



## Wallie

I have to wait until Friday, seems the way with my clinic, you start stimming on a Friday and then go back a week later for folicle scan. They did exactly the same for me last cycle. But yes, I want to start now!

I think cupcakes do have protein in them, so get some down you! :winkwink:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Bepaisley said:


> So I got bad news. I was supp to go in at 1030 and at nine the nurse called and said my embryos weren't at blatocast stage yet and to come tomorrow at 1130 for the 2 that are left. Only 2 out of the 12 left, and growing slow?! Isn't this bad? Not feeling very confident anymore :(

FX'd for you!


----------



## greeneyes0279

I had a usi this afternoon and it went well. No polyps. Excited to start stimming.


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks for all ur kind words. I guess I had a little breakdown as things seemed to be going so well, and it was just an hour before going in that they called. We had been talking about the costs of freezing our additional embryos and how it's worth it not to have to do a whole new cycle etc and it was hard to hear that only two were left and developing slow. I guess it's just out of my hands but I want some answers from the dr as to if this is another problem I have or was it just luck or what...I dunno. I hope I can have my transfer tomorrow and he can give me back some confidence in this cycle. 
Hope everyone is doing well on stims, scans, er's and et's! It's all so emotionally draining but I guess one thing I did learn is that IVF isnt as hard/daunting as I'd always thought. We just get through everything one step at a time.


----------



## labmommy

Yay greeneyes! What are you using for stims and how much?


----------



## GemimaP

readyforhope1 said:


> So update with me is I went in this morning for my transfer and it looks like only 7 have made it. They transfered 2 eggs. One was good quality and the other was ok quality. They are waiting till tomorrow on the rest to see if they will be able to freeze them. So nerve racking. Now I am laying here hoping this works so badly. Its hard to be too excited when in 12 days they could turn my world upside down. With that said I am trying to stay positive, but this 2 weeks is going to very hard..

Readyforhope1 - good luck for your snowbabies, hope you have good news!

The 2WW has to be the hardest part of this process - to go through everything daily, and then just sit and wait for 2 weeks. Try not to get too stressed. Is there something you can do, like a project, to help you take your mind off the wait?


----------



## Lainey27

Morning folks - hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

Wallie, thats great news that you can start stimming - you must be so pleased! :happydance: Another step along the way. 

Angiemon, hope the 2ww (or now 1ww!) isn't too bad. Thats the part i'm least looking forward to again - i'm not good at waiting! I hope you are getting lots of rest and are pampering yourself. I'm sure that cupcakes are one of your 5 a day???? :haha::haha:


----------



## babybean123

Anybody taking progesterone in oil? If so, do you mind sharing YOUR side effects?? Thank you. :flower:


----------



## readyforhope1

babybean123 said:


> Anybody taking progesterone in oil? If so, do you mind sharing YOUR side effects?? Thank you. :flower:

I havent really had any side affects. I have been taking it since Thursday of last week. They only thing I have noticed is the spots are sore along with the muscle.


----------



## readyforhope1

GemimaP said:


> readyforhope1 said:
> 
> 
> So update with me is I went in this morning for my transfer and it looks like only 7 have made it. They transfered 2 eggs. One was good quality and the other was ok quality. They are waiting till tomorrow on the rest to see if they will be able to freeze them. So nerve racking. Now I am laying here hoping this works so badly. Its hard to be too excited when in 12 days they could turn my world upside down. With that said I am trying to stay positive, but this 2 weeks is going to very hard..
> 
> Readyforhope1 - good luck for your snowbabies, hope you have good news!
> 
> The 2WW has to be the hardest part of this process - to go through everything daily, and then just sit and wait for 2 weeks. Try not to get too stressed. Is there something you can do, like a project, to help you take your mind off the wait?Click to expand...


Me too!!! I will just try to stay busy with work. All the projects I would like to do are baby related, so I better stay away from those until we have a BFP.


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley I hope everything goes GREAT today, my thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## greeneyes0279

labmommy said:


> Yay greeneyes! What are you using for stims and how much?

I'm using Follistim 150IU and Menopur 150IU


----------



## Chloe1

Afternoon ladies! 

Angie - officially in the 1ww! Not long now!

Readyforhope- good news on the transfer, your officially in the 2ww :happydance:

Bepaisley, fingers x'd for you. How did you get on today? 

Wallie, 2 more sleeps till you start stimming :happydance:

Everyone else ... hope you are all well.

Cant believe ive done 3 injections already im very proud of myself as im scared of needles!! I can definately feel it nippy when its going in which i didnt when the nurse was there? Do you think im pinching too hard on my skin or not pinching enough? xx


----------



## lizlemon

Quick question - how many days of stimms did you have? My clinic have messed me around after saying I would go in d2 then stimms they have changed to d5 to go in. I am worried now our holiday on 20 th will be ruined. I must say at the moment I am disappointed with my clinic as they keep getting things wrong and made me cry today :(


----------



## Wallie

Last time I had 9 days of stims then EC was 2 days later.


----------



## Ebany

lizlemon said:


> Quick question - how many days of stimms did you have? My clinic have messed me around after saying I would go in d2 then stimms they have changed to d5 to go in. I am worried now our holiday on 20 th will be ruined. I must say at the moment I am disappointed with my clinic as they keep getting things wrong and made me cry today :(

My Dr said 9 days to me but i'm not near that yet so could change.

Got to get up early tomorrow to travel to Oxford for my baselines, is this the same as the hospital has done several times? Scan, smear and bloods?

:hug:


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi all - everything went well today. I could tell by the Drs face when he greeted us he felt bad to give us the news. Only one embryo made it to blast, he knew we wanted to put 2 back. They did say it's a beautiful great quality embryo and not to lose hope. I'm glad I was able to atleast transfer the one good one back. Am sad to know at my age I have bad quality eggs, majority were c grade, some b, the last two were ab, one of which made it. I guess it's good to atleast have some more explanation to things, I just am praying this little fighter makes it! Readyforhope good luck with ur embryos! R you going back for any reason before test day? I'm supp to go back friday
As for stimming I did 9 days, and progesterone shots I have also had no side effects besides sore muscles where the shots are being done


----------



## Debbie82

Readyforhope congrats in being Pupo :happydance:

Excellent news on getting an excellent grade embie pit back. I know you wanted 2 but as long as the best is back in that's the main thing, is yours now a week wait :haha:

Ebany my baseline was just an internal scan and bloods, in and out in 5 mins!

Glad injections going well chloe, it ain't all that bad is it.

As fir stimms, think I was meant to be 11 but as I'm a slow follie grower it'll be 13 days! 

All the best to anyone else I've missed :kiss:


----------



## Lainey27

Last time I had 11 days of stimms then my EC was 2 days later. 
Lizlemon - try not to worry - i know it's easier said than done though :hugs:.


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> Hi all - everything went well today. I could tell by the Drs face when he greeted us he felt bad to give us the news. Only one embryo made it to blast, he knew we wanted to put 2 back. They did say it's a beautiful great quality embryo and not to lose hope. I'm glad I was able to atleast transfer the one good one back. Am sad to know at my age I have bad quality eggs, majority were c grade, some b, the last two were ab, one of which made it. I guess it's good to atleast have some more explanation to things, I just am praying this little fighter makes it! Readyforhope good luck with ur embryos! R you going back for any reason before test day? I'm supp to go back friday
> As for stimming I did 9 days, and progesterone shots I have also had no side effects besides sore muscles where the shots are being done

Yay bepaisley you are PUPO! so exciting!


----------



## Leila Fae

lizlemon said:


> Quick question - how many days of stimms did you have? My clinic have messed me around after saying I would go in d2 then stimms they have changed to d5 to go in. I am worried now our holiday on 20 th will be ruined. I must say at the moment I am disappointed with my clinic as they keep getting things wrong and made me cry today :(

I'm calling my clinic tomorrow because I've got 10 days worth of Menopur but apparently chances are my EC won't be until next Friday so I'll be 2 days short.


----------



## Ebany

Bepaisley said:


> Hi all - everything went well today. I could tell by the Drs face when he greeted us he felt bad to give us the news. Only one embryo made it to blast, he knew we wanted to put 2 back. They did say it's a beautiful great quality embryo and not to lose hope. I'm glad I was able to atleast transfer the one good one back. Am sad to know at my age I have bad quality eggs, majority were c grade, some b, the last two were ab, one of which made it. I guess it's good to atleast have some more explanation to things, I just am praying this little fighter makes it! Readyforhope good luck with ur embryos! R you going back for any reason before test day? I'm supp to go back friday
> As for stimming I did 9 days, and progesterone shots I have also had no side effects besides sore muscles where the shots are being done

I have everything crossed for your both, and remember... it only takes one!!! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Bepaisley said:


> Hi all - everything went well today. I could tell by the Drs face when he greeted us he felt bad to give us the news. Only one embryo made it to blast, he knew we wanted to put 2 back. They did say it's a beautiful great quality embryo and not to lose hope. I'm glad I was able to atleast transfer the one good one back. Am sad to know at my age I have bad quality eggs, majority were c grade, some b, the last two were ab, one of which made it. I guess it's good to atleast have some more explanation to things, I just am praying this little fighter makes it! Readyforhope good luck with ur embryos! R you going back for any reason before test day? I'm supp to go back friday
> As for stimming I did 9 days, and progesterone shots I have also had no side effects besides sore muscles where the shots are being done

FX'd for a BFP for you!


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley said:


> Hi all - everything went well today. I could tell by the Drs face when he greeted us he felt bad to give us the news. Only one embryo made it to blast, he knew we wanted to put 2 back. They did say it's a beautiful great quality embryo and not to lose hope. I'm glad I was able to atleast transfer the one good one back. Am sad to know at my age I have bad quality eggs, majority were c grade, some b, the last two were ab, one of which made it. I guess it's good to atleast have some more explanation to things, I just am praying this little fighter makes it! Readyforhope good luck with ur embryos! R you going back for any reason before test day? I'm supp to go back friday
> As for stimming I did 9 days, and progesterone shots I have also had no side effects besides sore muscles where the shots are being done

I am so happy that you were able to get at least one good one:) I havent been told to go back before my blood test. Did they say why or what they would be checking?


----------



## readyforhope1

Well I dont know if anyone else had this happen, but I just got a call from my doctors office and the other 5 blasts were not of good quality to make it to being able to freeze them. I am devestated. I dont know if I should be feeling this way, but I feel like I've already lost all hope. I know I am PUPO but I am so scared. I want to keep positive but I am not sure I can, my mind is going in all different directions. Second quessing all decisions we have made. Did anyone else feel this way or am I just being a drama queen?

Sorry I just need to vent too people who know what I am going through.


----------



## Bepaisley

readyforhope1 said:


> Bepaisley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - everything went well today. I could tell by the Drs face when he greeted us he felt bad to give us the news. Only one embryo made it to blast, he knew we wanted to put 2 back. They did say it's a beautiful great quality embryo and not to lose hope. I'm glad I was able to atleast transfer the one good one back. Am sad to know at my age I have bad quality eggs, majority were c grade, some b, the last two were ab, one of which made it. I guess it's good to atleast have some more explanation to things, I just am praying this little fighter makes it! Readyforhope good luck with ur embryos! R you going back for any reason before test day? I'm supp to go back friday
> As for stimming I did 9 days, and progesterone shots I have also had no side effects besides sore muscles where the shots are being done
> 
> I am so happy that you were able to get at least one good one:) I havent been told to go back before my blood test. Did they say why or what they would be checking?Click to expand...

I think he'll be checking lining and progesterone levels but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## lizlemon

readyforhope1 said:


> Well I dont know if anyone else had this happen, but I just got a call from my doctors office and the other 5 blasts were not of good quality to make it to being able to freeze them. I am devestated. I dont know if I should be feeling this way, but I feel like I've already lost all hope. I know I am PUPO but I am so scared. I want to keep positive but I am not sure I can, my mind is going in all different directions. Second quessing all decisions we have made. Did anyone else feel this way or am I just being a drama queen?
> 
> Sorry I just need to vent too people who know what I am going through.

Hello- sorry to hear none were strong enough to freeze, this does NOT mean they would not make viable babies just they would withstand defrosting. Our friends had same situation as you except she had 3 d transfer all the others that then made it to 5d were not good enough to freeze - she now has a 2 month old girl! So you should not give up hope! And you are not a drama queen!!!! As this whole thing is a roller coaster.

Afm I am moping at the change in treatment plan - I don't like unexpected change! And I don't trust the nurses as they keep on doing things wrong, I rely hoped this time it would be a bit more smooth as I had done it before rather than being in the dark all the time....


----------



## lizlemon

Paisley - congrats on being pupo! :dust: to you and everyone else in the tww c


----------



## Chloe1

Bepaisley .. congrats! Im really glad you had a good quality embie for transfer. I know you were hoping for 2 but fingers x'd for you :flower:

Ebany, my baseline i was in/out in 20 mins. Just a quick internal scan then bloods, then we got shown our injections. 

readyforhope i think its normal to feel like this. it is a really emotional experience so im not surprised you were a bit upset. At least your embie is back in its natural enviroment now which is great news :flower: fx'd for you!

lizlemon, docs have estimated i will have 9 days of stims. obviously this could change depending on how i am responding. Its frustrating when things change tho. we wait all this time for treatment and then something is moved back a few days and it feels so disapointing! i think the closer you get the harder it is. 

My injection was quite sore last night :nope: i have phoned the clinic this morning to ask if we are doing something wrong? I am waiting on them calling me back. Anyone else had this? The first few were not sore? 

Hope evryone is doing well xx


----------



## angiemon

Hi liz, I'm so sorry your getting messed around. Have they given you any reason why you are stimming on d5? I know what you mean about the clinic, it does seem somewhat disorganised at times but they do have good success rates. I wonder if there is anyone at a managerial position you can voice your concerns to! Sorry they made yOu cry, it's so frustrating! I stinker for 11 days but they said I was 2 days longer than usual. Perhaps try and talk to someone and explain that it is just not good enough to treat you like this!
Xxxx:hugs:


----------



## angiemon

I didnt stinker, I'm stimmed for 11. Damn phone :haha::rofl:


----------



## angiemon

readyforhope1 said:


> Well I dont know if anyone else had this happen, but I just got a call from my doctors office and the other 5 blasts were not of good quality to make it to being able to freeze them. I am devestated. I dont know if I should be feeling this way, but I feel like I've already lost all hope. I know I am PUPO but I am so scared. I want to keep positive but I am not sure I can, my mind is going in all different directions. Second quessing all decisions we have made. Did anyone else feel this way or am I just being a drama queen?
> 
> Sorry I just need to vent too people who know what I am going through.

Don't lose hope, I think it happens alot that not all the embryos will make it but you have the best two snuggling in. Although 2 of mine on this cycle got to day 6, they still weren't good enough to freeze so I'm hoping all the goodness went into the 2 wee ones I have inside. Perhaps try and think like thAt if you can. I know it's hard but it's good to vent it out too. Hope your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## angiemon

Hope everyone else is doing ok, on my phone and it's a pain :thumbup:


----------



## lizlemon

angiemon said:


> I didnt stinker, I'm stimmed for 11. Damn phone :haha::rofl:

:rofl: I think I need to find my inner patience again! Dh just been in to pick up drugs which were the WRONG ones!!!!! Really can they be more crap? And breathe ;) no real reason apart from as long protocol no rush at one point she said I could wait a week in limbo as there was no rush - except it's my life on hold..... Anyways all will be good and scan on Monday xxx


----------



## readyforhope1

Chloe1 said:


> Bepaisley .. congrats! Im really glad you had a good quality embie for transfer. I know you were hoping for 2 but fingers x'd for you :flower:
> 
> Ebany, my baseline i was in/out in 20 mins. Just a quick internal scan then bloods, then we got shown our injections.
> 
> readyforhope i think its normal to feel like this. it is a really emotional experience so im not surprised you were a bit upset. At least your embie is back in its natural enviroment now which is great news :flower: fx'd for you!
> 
> lizlemon, docs have estimated i will have 9 days of stims. obviously this could change depending on how i am responding. Its frustrating when things change tho. we wait all this time for treatment and then something is moved back a few days and it feels so disapointing! i think the closer you get the harder it is.
> 
> My injection was quite sore last night :nope: i have phoned the clinic this morning to ask if we are doing something wrong? I am waiting on them calling me back. Anyone else had this? The first few were not sore?
> 
> Hope evryone is doing well xx

I experienced one side was worse than other. Where do you do your shots? Mine was in the belly and when we go to low it it worse than staying about an inch away from the belly button, but doing in on my left side always hurn more than doing it on my right side. Wierd I know, but even with the progestrone shots its the same thing. It might just be you have to kinda play around with it.


----------



## Bepaisley

My injections in the belly seemed to hurt more on one side as well. Also for some reason as time went on they became harder to do, the needle wouldnt go in as easy for some reason. Progesterone shots are becoming easier I believe just because I know what to expect but I also think one side remains more sore than the other


----------



## Bepaisley

Readyforhope do u feel anything since ur transfer? I don't really feel anything yet, I guess that's normal? I dunno...


----------



## Chloe1

:rofl::rofl::rofl: angie (at stinker) lol'd in work!!!

Thanks Bepaisley and readyforhope. I had been doing them on my left side and i changed to my right last night so i will switch back and see how i get on. DH said the needles are a bit harder to get in also! The clinic phoned me back and said i might be pinching a bit too hard so they said relax and hold the skin gently. If its still a bit sore they said to try an ice cube :shrug:

xxx


----------



## angiemon

At least we're getting a few laughs :haha:

Hope the injections are getting easier. Sorry havent got much advice...

Liz - I cant believe they got the meds wrong :shrug: what are they thinking?!?!


----------



## angiemon

hope everyone is ok!!

How are the PUPO ladies doing ? Bepaisley and Readyforhope :hugs:

Heres something that might be of use to everyone. Someone pasted it on another thread a while ago and gives us an idea of what is going on 

This is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt :

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 

According to this, I could test on Sunday but my OTD is Tuesday :dohh:

Just watching a bit of Come Dine with Me and im really fancying a nice dinner party with Chauteaubriand and some lovely red wine!!!
Apart from that, not really having any symptoms. One min i think it has worked and next not!!! Dreading going to the toilet and seeing blood (Sorry if tmi) Getting the odd twinge here and there and bloated but thats probably due to progesterone :dohh: Starting to make up imaginery symptoms :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

I like that list! Im gonna hold out testing till next Friday, that's the day they have me down for testing, but I'm wondering if I'll be able to handle testing in the morning or if I should do it either Thursday or Friday night just cuz if it's negative I'll be a hot mess at work :/
I've been off since last Thursday and going back monday, already dreading it. No symptoms yet but only one day past transfer. Was really positive yesterday, now I've been going back and forth about it. Only one day past transfer and already feeling so impatient, but I'll be too scared to test early unless im getting some huge signs...


----------



## Wallie

Oh, I was going to ask if you had any symptoms earlier and forgot, sorry. Oh well, twinges sound good!


----------



## Bepaisley

Btw Angie from what I've seen bloating is good! Caused by the additional HCG during pregnancy, atleast that's what I'll hope it is for u!


----------



## angiemon

I hope so :hugs: 

xx


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley said:


> Readyforhope do u feel anything since ur transfer? I don't really feel anything yet, I guess that's normal? I dunno...

I have some cramping and I am a little bloated. I dont know what if anything it means though.


----------



## Debbie82

Oh Liz that's crap them mixing up the drugs, no wonder you're goin crazy with your clinic!

Thanks for sharing that info Angie, will obsess over it in a week or two and hope the twinges are embies settling in :happydance:

Bepaisley and readyforhope hope you're both coping with the 2ww and not driving yourselves crazy like I'd be by now.

Glad things are going better with injections Chloe, sometimes the original place I chose the needle doesn't wanna go in so I just try another bit and it works ok 

Scan tomorrow for me so really hoping for some good follie growth!


----------



## Leila Fae

Chloe, I'm finding that the Menopur injections sting and it doesn't make a difference where I do them (I'm generally avoiding pre-existing bruises as I take 2 injections of insulin a day too). Tonight I pressed the plunger really slowly and that definitely hurt less. 

Has anyone else felt totally shattered while stimming? I was tired down regging but this is a whole new ball game. I'm really struggling at work with tiredness and lack of patience dohh:) and live for the next time I can sit down and close my eyes *yawn*.


----------



## readyforhope1

Thanks everyone for putting up with my vent yesterday.. and all the words of encouragement. Today has been better, but I give kuddos to every woman who has to go through this waiting game. Its awful!!! Everytime you pee you are checking to see if AF has appeared. So now going pee is stressfull....


----------



## Chloe1

hey everyone.

Debbie how did your scan go? 

Leila its the menopur thats sore the other biggar one is not to bad. Looks like i have to just grin and bare it :nope: i am not looking forward to it tonight. 

angie how are you feeling? 

Bepaisley 

Hope everyone else is good.

I have another scan on monday morning so i am hoping i have some folli growth too fxd x


----------



## Bepaisley

Doesn't the progesterone stop AF from coming? It did during my IUIs. I was having some AF like feelings in the middle of the night, or could be my imagination lol
Menopur stung for me also but I mixed with gonal f, so I think it helped when I mixed the menopur first and then added the gonal ... I felt very sick and tired during the middle of stimming, maybe cuz of all the hormone changes? It got better over time.


----------



## lizlemon

Sorry to warn you and I wished someone had told me but your af can come on the due day even on progesterone - no one warned me and it was a very bad shock :( but it's too early for you so hopefully it's a lovely bean snuggling in to it's new home! And lots who get bfp get af symptoms before hand. Fx for you xxxx


----------



## angiemon

I'm distraught! Had af pains and just had brown blood. I'm so upset and really want to cry but also want to try and keep calm too. I don't test til tues. I'm so pissed off with this shit:cry:

Sorry everyone!!


----------



## lizlemon

Oh Angie - have you phoned the bridge for advice? It might just be old implantation blood if it's brown? It seem too early for af as you not had 14 days since ec..... Maybe lie down and rest?

I an keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this not anything but a scare. Sending you a lot of love xxxxx


----------



## babybean123

Bepaisley said:


> Doesn't the progesterone stop AF from coming? It did during my IUIs. I was having some AF like feelings in the middle of the night, or could be my imagination lol
> Menopur stung for me also but I mixed with gonal f, so I think it helped when I mixed the menopur first and then added the gonal ... I felt very sick and tired during the middle of stimming, maybe cuz of all the hormone changes? It got better over time.

I've had horrible AF pains off and on in the middle of the day - and ESPECIALLY bad in the middle of the night. :cry: The FS said it could be an AF or it could be post-opt pain from the procedures. Just drink lots of gatorade, water, pasteurized juices and bananas (potassium for the muscle aches). 
And keep your chin up and fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## babybean123

angiemon, 
I'm sorry to hear that - but like lizlemon suggt'd - rest and call the clinic. 
I was told even if I'm bleeding like a normal period - to still come in and get tested. Don't give up home yet my dear. 
:dust:


----------



## readyforhope1

angiemon said:


> I'm distraught! Had af pains and just had brown blood. I'm so upset and really want to cry but also want to try and keep calm too. I don't test til tues. I'm so pissed off with this shit:cry:
> 
> Sorry everyone!!

I would have to agree with lizlemon. The reading I have done said that at implantation you can have brown blood. Dont stress to much, but worring I understand. Stay strong.


----------



## lizlemon

Lou 32 - how did the funeral go? Xxx


----------



## angiemon

Thanks girls for your advice. I left work (work with my brother so he was cool), and called the bridge as you suggested. I wouldn't have even thought of ringing them! The nurse was really nice and spoke to the supervisor who said it could just be old blood and just to fully rest. I've just had a couple of hrs sleep after listening to my relaxation track and dh came home early too so alls a bit calmer now and just praying it's a scare. Shitting myself when I need to go to the toilet:haha: sorry had to say it!! Thank you so much though :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Angis, I'm hoping so much this is nothing to worry about. I really do! :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Oh Angie! I've heard of this happening normally during his time...and sometimes throughout the pregnancy. Good luck hon!


----------



## Wallie

Angie how are things today?


----------



## Debbie82

Oh angie that must've been worrying but like everyone has said it could just be implantation or nothing to worry about. Not long now til OTD, I admire your will power in not test earlier. Really hope Aug brings some great news :hugs:

Babybean I hope the pains you were getting have now gone too, when's your OTD, are you going to hold off til then ?

Afm, EC is Monday @ 7:30. Totally dreading it - not for the procedure itself just for the realisation of how little eggs they'll get. At scan yest there were only 6 in range and 2 for the potential to catch up. Clinic seem happy but don't they always. Just praying of the eggs they do get they'll be top notch and all fertilize and grow into fab embies!

Hope everyone else is doing good with DR, stimming, 2ww and waiting for :witch: :kiss:


----------



## Lou32

Hi everyone
Just had a quick skim read to catch up and I really feel for those of you in the 2WW. Try stay positive! (easier said than done, I know).
Angie, I don't know what to say other than don't lose hope. The fact is that many women do bleed even when they're pregnant (my friend did both pregnancies, even heavy with her first one) but I know it's hard to stay positive while thinking you have to be realistic. If only we could be just knocked out for 2 weeks and allowed to wake up on the test date! You really don't know until you go for the test and it's true that brown blood is old, so it's not over yet.
The funeral was fine (thanks for asking Liz). Obviously it wasn't nice, but I'm really glad I got to go. I just kept thinking the whole way through, as I looked around at our friends all sat there, that we're way too young for this, to be at our friend's funeral. We're all varying ages, from late 20s to mid 40s, and it just seemed wrong. Her funeral was at the same church as where she and her husband (a good friend of ours) had got married and her dad even told one of the stories he'd told at their wedding. It was so sad.

I'm on day five of stimms now. Had my second scan this morning and everything seems to be going OK. I'm on 150 of Gonal F every day and I have to start the Cetrotide tomorrow, which will be day 7 of this cycle. So far not had to do any mixing as the nurse did it for me (nice lady!) but I have to mix the stuff for my Cetrotide. Feeling a bit anxious about it, which I'm sure is stoooopid considering the nurse called me "daft" for working myself up over the Gonal F and that's easy.

I'm the same with some of the injections hurting though. Sometimes the needle seems to go straight in but other times it doesn't. I had to stab myself twice the other night as it wouldn't go in the first time. 

Good luck everyone ad I'll try catch up with you all properly in a bit. Just off round to my mum's for some tea!
Take care and fingers crossed for you all.
xxx


----------



## angiemon

Thanks for all your support girls but af came today. Got to be honest I haven't been good. Don't think there's any point in testing. Feeling very crappy! :cry:

Good luck for ec Debbie and hope you get your BFP tomorrow babybean
:hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

:cry: :cry: I'm so sorry Angie, I had really hoped you would have our first success, I am truely gutted for you. There is not much else to say as nothing can make it better, but love to you and your dh and sending you a hug. Xxxx


----------



## Debbie82

Angie I am so so sorry to hear AF has came, it just isn't fair. Just allow yourself and DH time and to feel as crappy as you need to be. My heart really goes out to you :hugs:

Lou glad you got to attend funeral but appreciate how hard it must be especially since your friend was young. Glad stimming is going well, I too was apprehensive about mixing but worked out fine.


----------



## Ebany

Hey guys just a quick update but firstly Angie all my love and hugs go to your and DH i'm so sorry hunni and i were here if you need us:cry: sending big hugs to you both :hugs:


Had my baselines done on Thursday, was a scan first, they couldn't see my left ovary so have to go back in about 12 days to be scanned again but she saw the lining and said it looked good. The had a trial transfer which apparently was perfect. Retested my husband to and said it was fantastic.
No bloods but was slightly upset that they forgot to invite us to the information evening and luckily we carry photo ID as they forgot to tell us to bring that to :dohh:

I was given 3 bottles of nasil spray (instead of injections :happydance: ) which i am to start taking on day 21 of my next period. After that were kinda know whats happening but said since we didn't get to go to our information even and seeing as we was already to start to just go with the flow. I must admit i am now a little more apprehensive than before.

:hug:


----------



## Bepaisley

So sorry Angie :( I don't even know what to say, i know nothing can really make u feel better. Hope hubby is taking good care of u, the only thing that helps me after a bfn is to plan the next move, sigh, but sometimes it's just too much. Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## Lou32

Oh Angie, I'm so sorry. It's all so unfair. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Lou - glad Thursday went as well as it could do - so sad to have a funeral for someone our age with such a life left to live, I imagine there was not a dry eye and how pionient that it was same place they got married. I can't imagine how sad the whole thing was, I've been incredibly lucky to have only lost one friend ten years ago and in a strange way i think I would find it harder now I have a dh as I would realise the full enormity of the loss for someone. Love to you and your dh - I'm going to go give mine a hug now and appriciate the day xxxx


----------



## Lou32

Thanks liz. Are u nearly at EC now? As I remember you were tiny bit ahead of me...How are things going?


----------



## lizlemon

No such luck I have not started stimms yet as dr for 14 days - Monday is the check then hopefully gonal f Monday night 250 dose for 2 days then 150 for 2 days then back in for check. Where are you up to?


----------



## Lou32

Ah sorry, I was thinking you were SP. I'm on day 6 of stimms today. They wanted to keep me on 150 Gonal F when I went for day 5 scan yesterday. Expecting EC to be next Fri or Sat!


----------



## Wallie

Oh no Angie, I can't believe it...I'm SO sorry, I really thought it would turn out alright for you. :hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Angie :hugs:

Lou, glad the funeral went ok and that you were able to be there.

Afm, I'm on day 7 of stimming and have a scan tomorrow which should tell me if EC will be Weds or Fri. I need to know as I've got a list of people at work who want to have meetings with me next week and I have no idea when I'll be in the office. Tbh I don't want to be in at all right now - it's stressful and making me miserable but I've got so much work to get through. 

I'm dithering about how much time to take off for ET. At the moment I'm planning the day of ET and the following day. May try to work at home the day after that to avoid the commute.


----------



## Lainey27

Angie, I am so, so sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:

I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better. Please look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Leila Fae said:


> I'm dithering about how much time to take off for ET. At the moment I'm planning the day of ET and the following day. May try to work at home the day after that to avoid the commute.

I'm planning on taking EC day off and the day after that, even the possibility staying off work until the ET and a couple of days after that. I suppose it depends on which day of the week it all falls on though. I'm going to take more time off after ET as last time I just went back to work the next day.

How are you holding up Angie? I'm worried for you as I know I'm upset for you and it must be 100 times worse for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lou32

Leila & Wallie - I have to say I feel a bit soft now as I'm planning on taking the whole 2ww off. I spoke to our HR dept last time and they said they'd only had one previous woman who'd gone through IVF and her consultant had signed her off for two weeks. I knew mine wouldn't, but they said it was fair enough I could take a week off sick after EC self certified. I decided to take the second week off as annual leave. I'm planning on doing the same this time. I was a dithering wreck last time during 2ww, despite all the efforts to stay calm, so I'd be an absolute waste of space at work. Plus, work's really stressful and there's no way I'd cope with it during the 2ww. 
Is anyone else being a bit soft like me, or are you all going back to work?


----------



## Wallie

Actually I'd prefer to be at work in the 2ww, definitely week 1 as I'm not normally fussed about it, week 2 I get more stressed but I'd prefer to be at work again as if I were to sit at home I'd get worried. I'd probably like to take testing day off and a few days off after that if it's not worked, as I'd be upset to work.

But take what you need, you're the only one who can say.


----------



## lizlemon

As I'm a teacher I am off the whole time this go, which I'm pleased about as my job is full on and can't take it easy. I know some people do lots of bed rest I'm planning first couple of days to watch comedies on tv then we are going to Norfolk for our holiday. My dr said just don't do anything you would regret and you'll be fine. 

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend x


----------



## babybean123

Angie, 
I'm so sorry. :cry: I hear that terrible news all to often... sending you love :hugs:


----------



## babybean123

Debbie, 
I'm testing today. I did a hospital grade pg test (that I took from work) and it was + :) but I'm not celebrating yet...
I'm waiting for the bw results... 
Today the nurse told me, she couldn't guarantee anything but my cramps was a good sign?! 

We shall see... 
:dust: for all!


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations!


----------



## angiemon

Wallie said:


> Leila Fae said:
> 
> 
> I'm dithering about how much time to take off for ET. At the moment I'm planning the day of ET and the following day. May try to work at home the day after that to avoid the commute.
> 
> I'm planning on taking EC day off and the day after that, even the possibility staying off work until the ET and a couple of days after that. I suppose it depends on which day of the week it all falls on though. I'm going to take more time off after ET as last time I just went back to work the next day.
> 
> How are you holding up Angie? I'm worried for you as I know I'm upset for you and it must be 100 times worse for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi wallie and thanks for everyone else for your kind words and thoughts. It's lovely that you all take the time for me. I'm ok today compared to yesterday. We took our dog to the beach and had a bit of a runaround which did me the world of good and had some dinner out and stuff. I think all our tears have run out. Luckily for me I work with my family so I've been soft, been to the office after et but only to do a few bits to answer your question lou. I would def be soft as you can be and take as much time as you can although it may be good to keep busy in some way to keep sane!!
Good luck to you all and hope I'm an exception to this thread. We have 2 frozen snowbabies that need to get on their snowboards from our last cycle so we still have hope and we have eachother to love too so were sure all we be ok in the end.
Sending you all positive vibes and congratulations baby bean :happydance: hope you are the first BFP of many xxx:hugs:


----------



## KristyHart

Angiemom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Having recently got a bfn from ICSI, I know that nothing anyone says can make you feel better so thought some hugs would do better

It will be our time soon huni xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ebany

babybean123 said:


> Debbie,
> I'm testing today. I did a hospital grade pg test (that I took from work) and it was + :) but I'm not celebrating yet...
> I'm waiting for the bw results...
> Today the nurse told me, she couldn't guarantee anything but my cramps was a good sign?!
> 
> We shall see...
> :dust: for all!

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:
All sounds positive :happydance:


----------



## readyforhope1

babybean123 said:


> Debbie,
> I'm testing today. I did a hospital grade pg test (that I took from work) and it was + :) but I'm not celebrating yet...
> I'm waiting for the bw results...
> Today the nurse told me, she couldn't guarantee anything but my cramps was a good sign?!
> 
> We shall see...
> :dust: for all!

Congratulations that is awesome news. So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Bepaisley

For the girls that got BFP and symptoms? Also for the ones with bfn did you also have "symptoms" that turned out to just be medicine side effects? I guess everything should be taken with a grain of salt huh? Trying not to look too much into things either way...


----------



## babybean123

Thank you :kiss: ladies! :hugs: 

The FS called...
and said CONGRATULATIONS! The test is positive!! :happydance:
The DH and I couldn't be more excited :wohoo:
I have more bw to do in 48 hrs, to check my hcg & progesterone. I hope the little bean sticks. I hope my hormones are at the proper levels. They are today, but it's not a guarantee.

Please know that I'm still thinking and cheering for you ladies!! :hugs:
:dust: for ALL and for more future BFP!


----------



## babybean123

Bepaisley said:


> For the girls that got BFP and symptoms? Also for the ones with bfn did you also have "symptoms" that turned out to just be medicine side effects? I guess everything should be taken with a grain of salt huh? Trying not to look too much into things either way...


Take everything with a grain of salt is good trade of thought. I seriously am STILL taking everything day by day... after mc'ing I don't get very excited anymore.

I didn't want to be debbie downer, but I didn't want to be overly excited either. As for symptoms: I had and still have major cramps. Like AF cramps (sometimes even worse than AF cramps) so I was really scared. The nurse told me that cramps can be good or bad. (Ha, really nurse? Thank you for being so precise and clear) But I guess it's true. Everybody is different and responds differently. I totally thought it was from the progesterone or I was going to have the AF from hell. The nurse told me it could be since I'm taking progesterone and the pregnancy is releasing progesterone itself -- I am get EXTRA crazy progesterone, which would explain some cramping and makes sense. 

Sorry I couldn't be more of help. But I did want to reply. When I was really worried about cramps, I saw on another website/forum that a lady posted something similar - and it just so happen to be what I went through. So although we all respond so differently to meds, to pg, to procedures... I figured if somebody reads this and finds some peace of mind - it's worth it. 

I wish you the best of luck!! You test Friday (aug 5)... right??
:dust::dust:


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks!! Ugh I wish there was a clear sign but ur right lol...everything could or couldn't be a great sign! 
I was supp to get my beta on 8/5 but my transfer was delayed and then he changed my beta to 8/8, a Monday, but I'll def test that weekend just tp prepare cuz I'll be at work. Seems so far away, yet I already am anxious and scared to look down at that test after I take it. Best of luck to u!!


----------



## Chloe1

Good morning everyone. Angie, i am so sorry to hear that. I hope you are ok. It is really hard to know what to say but i am thinking of you and your DH :hugs:.

Debbie , how did EC go?

Babybean Congrats :happydance: That is fantasctic news! 

So i went in for another scan and bloods this morning. I have around 18 follicles, 10 are between 10mm and 13mm. I am quite please as i was scared of overstimming as my amh number is quite high. I am back on Wednesday for another scan and hopefully EC on Friday :happydance: (terrified) I feel a lot of pressure in my lower abdomin and i feel like ive been Ov for 3 days! 

Why do we need to eaat a diet high in protein?


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Chloe - protien helps mature the eggs and make them better quality, also a bit if fat us good too! Those numbers sound great, hope I produce eggies, I'm hoping to start stimms tonight, just waiting for my scan to check lining now!


----------



## Chloe1

thanks lizlemon. Ive had milk and yoghurt this morning and i brought chicken sandwiches and a pack of nuts for lunch :haha:

Good luck keep us posted :thumbup: x


----------



## Debbie82

Babybean big congrats that's excellent news, hope the good news continues with BW :happydance:

Angie know glad you're feeling slightly better but still big :hug: to you xx

That's great news on scan Chloe, looking like you'll get a great number of eggs!

Well that's me home follwing EC, got 10 eggs of which 7 are looking mature. After only having 6 follies the right size on Fri I am absoutely delighted! Procedure went fine expect when I came too I was blabbering some crap about being in Spain and wanting carrot cake :blush:

Home now waiting on update from clinic with DH waiting on me xx


----------



## KylieO81

Hi Ladies

New to the site, and discussions/forums in general. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now and are now up to the IVF stage.
Just looking for some advice and chat with others who are going through the same.
Kind of scared about the whole process, but at the same time very excited.
I started taking Syranel 4 days ago. Was all good on it until today, was very dizzy and had a bad headache this morning. Sounds crazy but I also felt a bit like I was missing half my brain, just scattered.
Wondering if any of you have been on this drug?

Kylie


----------



## Chloe1

Debbie, thats great! :rofl: at spain and carrot cake!! Sorry for asking what might seem like a stupid question :blush: but why are they calling you today i thought they didnt call till the day after EC? 

Welcome Kylie :hi: Im not on that drug but i think everyones body reacts differently anyway, it seems like a few of us have had side effects.

Was anyone else really uncomfortable while stimming? Its uncomfortable when i sit down and when i go to the toilet :blush: its like really strong OV pains?


----------



## Debbie82

Hi Kylie and welco e :wave:. Is that a stimming drug, I know I had a couple of headaches on the early days of stimming but as Chloe says everyone diff to their reactions. I too was excited and scared and think I will confine to alternate between to 2.

Thanks Chlor think they're phoning today to confirm exactly how many were mature, they suspect 7 but don't know for definite til they get them under the super microscope! They also mentioned DH :spermy: result was much better than last time, not sure ofnumbers but think DH may have been getting hopeful when he said he may end up needin to get the snip :rofl:


----------



## Wallie

Yeah, I feel like I do when I'm coming up for ovulation. No direct pain, just a feeling of needing the loo all the time and slight pressure lower part of stomach. It's not a bad feeling but I don't like it and that's only after 3 days of stims.


----------



## Chloe1

Thank you Debbie, that makes sense! Fx'd for you then :thumbup:

Thank you wallie, glad to know someone is feeling the same. I keep thinking i am going to OV and they will miss it :haha: I think the panic thoughts are beginning to set in! x


----------



## babybean123

*Debbie*, I love the spain and carrot cake comment :haha: Glad you enjoyed the 'sleep' under sedation. :winkwink: You're #'s sound great! Are you wanting to transfer 1 or 2?? And are you going to shoot for a 5-day blast?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you, for more good news to follow! You're making embryos RIGHT NOW! while sitting and watching a movie with you DH - it's it incredible?? 

*Chloe*, you have great #'s as well! Please don't be terrified for the EC. I mean it's perfectly natural/normal to be nervous and/or scared. But it's really not as bad as it sounds. Plus, you could wake up craving a piece of carrot cake :haha: It's also crazy uncomfortable to have that many follicles, I'm sure. Just remind yourself it's for a good cause! :flower:

*Kylie*, :wave: I took a med Ganirelix (different than yours) but had a HUGE warning across the box CAUSES headaches. If you do, check with your FS on what they want you to take. I was specifically instructed to take Tylenol - NOT ibuprofen or advil or motrin. ONLY Tylenol. Some pain relievers are not baby-friendly and since you're preparing yourself for a baby, you need to take what the FS suggt. Especially during this cycle. Hope the side effects start to diminish. 

*Bepaisley*, best of luck to you! I'm thinking about you! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## labmommy

Angie~ I hope you are doing as well as you can and taking care of yourself.

The stimms are giving me some headaches too...and I have a bruise and sore at the injection area.

Babybean~ congratulations!


----------



## Bepaisley

Keep drinking lots of fluids labmommy, takes care of the headaches, atleast for me it did. Good luck with ur next scan!


----------



## Ebany

KylieO81 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> New to the site, and discussions/forums in general. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now and are now up to the IVF stage.
> Just looking for some advice and chat with others who are going through the same.
> Kind of scared about the whole process, but at the same time very excited.
> I started taking Syranel 4 days ago. Was all good on it until today, was very dizzy and had a bad headache this morning. Sounds crazy but I also felt a bit like I was missing half my brain, just scattered.
> Wondering if any of you have been on this drug?
> 
> Kylie

Hi Kylie Welcome to the forum and goodluck :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## lizlemon

Babybean - congratulations!!!! Here's to 9 healthy months!!

Afm I start the gonal f tonight - got my paracetamol ready for the headaches!! :)


----------



## Leila Fae

Kylie, welcome! :flower:

Babybean - fabulous news :happydance:

Afm, I had my first post stimming scan this morning - 18 follicles (like Chloe!) but I think only a couple were up to 10mm, the others have some growing to do. The nurse estimated that EC will be Friday or Monday.

I'm feeling like I'm about to ov too and when I sit down or lie on my front it's uncomfortable. The end is in sight though :thumbup:


----------



## labmommy

Whoa Leila! That's quick! When did you start stimming meds?


----------



## labmommy

Lizlemon ~ good luck to you! It wasn't so bad :) I hope it's the same for you!


----------



## Debbie82

Leila Fae excellent number of follies too, on Fri I only had 2 acceptable sized follies on my left ovary yet at collection today that's where they got 8 of my 8 eggs so just shows how much they can grow in a couple of days!

Great news on starting gonal F Liz, not be long til scans and EC.

Labmommy, hope the headaches clear, I only had them the first few days of stims.

Thanks babybean, would love to go to blast and if I do will be just SET but if 2or 3 day then want 2 embies put back but clinic are very reluctant due to my age so will need to fight it out. Clinic called to confirm 8 eggs were in fact mature so will get fert report at 9 tomorrow, it's all getting very scary!


----------



## Lou32

Hi everyone! 

Chloe and Leila - Sounds like you have some great follicles there! I'm trying not to get too hung up about them this time as it's so hard to predict how many eggs you'll get. I just want more mature eggs this time rather than so many bloody immature ones [-o&lt;

Debbie - That's so funny! Sounds crazy, but I love that sedation. I didn't fall asleep last time and just waffled on like a drunk woman about going to the dark side (I left journalism for PR and for some reason I got onto this subject with the consultant as he plucked my eggs out!) I just remember him laughing at me after I told him off for being horrible about journalists. Not my finest hour! I think it's like the equivalent of about a bottle of wine or something...

Hi Kylie! Good luck with it all and hope the headaches ease.

Hope everyone else is doing well too. We're all at slightly varying stages in this rollercoaster, it's so hard to keep up!

AFM - Day 7 of stimms for me today and I'm exactly the same with feeling like I might ovulate any minute! My belly's ballooned and it feels really tight and tender. 
Had an absolute 'mare taking my first Cetrotide last night! It's the first one I've had to mix and I was super nervous. First I dripped blobs of saline outside the ampule and then after I injected a big blob leaked out when I withdrew the needle. Needless to say I stressed about it for ages and wondered whether to ring the emergency number. In the end I decided not to as they already think I'm a mad worry-wart and I rang today. The nurse just laughed and said it was fine and that sometimes happens. 
Anyway, just taken the Cetrotide tonight and I took my time and all went well. Didn't spill a tiny bit, which I'm v proud of!! Bring it on Cetrotide! Nobody warned me the needle was much longer though. Feel a bit tricked tbh.
Have my day 8 scan tomorrow. I'm really hoping EC will be Saturday!![-o&lt;

Take care everyoneX

PS - Angie - Glad you're feeling a bit better and that you have two snowbabies still left!

PPS - Congrats Babybean!

PPPS - Good luck with starting stimms Lizlemon!


----------



## Leila Fae

labmommy said:


> Whoa Leila! That's quick! When did you start stimming meds?

I started stimming a week ago so by Weds I'll have been stimming with Menopur for 10 days which the clinic tells me is the average length of time. We'll see.


----------



## labmommy

Oh ok. I also heard 8 to 10 days was normal for stims. I thought maybe you haven't been stimming for that long since its your first scan. Mine is tomorrow and I've only been stimming since Saturday.


----------



## Wallie

I started stimming on Friday and I don't go back for a scan until this coming Friday, so a week for me. Last time in total I stimmed for 9 days.


----------



## lizlemon

Just a quick one. - how come is every news reader and presenter on BBC news pregnant?!!! As my sainsburys supervisor would say from when I was 16, no one sit on that seat or you'll get preggers. I want to sit on their seat lol! 
Hope everyone is doing ok - 9 am no headache yet - last time I suffered badly!


----------



## Chloe1

Morning girls :hi:

leila hopefully we will be at exactly the same stage! I still dont feel excited yet actually i dont really feel much :shrug: im sure my tww will be hell tho :haha:

Lizlemon we used to have " a seat" in my old work. I keep thinking i should pop in for a cup of tea so i can hog " the seat" for an hour :rofl:

So I am back in the morning for another scan so i will find out if im definately in for EC on Friday! I packed so much protein into my body yesterday (not sure if its too late!) Hopefully my follicles are looking chubby :rofl:

Debbie , did you get a report on fertilization?

Lou how did 8 day scan go? xx


----------



## lizlemon

Keep packing that protein till Friday - this is their final growing spurt! Just had a bacon sandwich and an egg - though I dont think I can eat that everyday!


----------



## angiemon

Wow this thread has got mighty busy!!! I'm on my iPhone so this may be short.

Congratulations babybean again now it's official. :happydance:

Well done Debbie, good luck on your feet report today :thumbup:

Some great follicle reports too, lots of you will be on your 2ww together which will be good xx

Liz- I was thinking about that with the newsreaders. Perhaps i should consider a change in career?!?! Good luck on the stimming xxx

Hi to everyone else and thank you so much for your lovely thoughts. I've got my follow up on 1st sept and I'm going to go back to my gp to see if I can have any other tests done, of she can't help we' ll see what they suggest at the clinic. Not sure whether to steam ahead with our frozen embryos or do some tests first?!?!?

Good luck everyone xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Are you thinking about imuology testing Angie. I was thinking if mine is a bfn this cycle i may ask that question.

Hope you're doing okay :hugs:


----------



## Debbie82

Chloe good luck for scan in morn, hope your follies are doing great!

Liz we have that at work, well it's more a toilet seat. I've duly been sitting in the middle cubicle for the last 3 years with no luck :dohh:

Angie, lovely to hear from you. Definitely a dilemma, just gotta see what their thoughts are at follow up app. I've always said I'd give it 3 goes before further testing but gotta do what right for you. Hope you get some answers :hug:

Well got fert report and 6 outta 8 fertilised which I'm really pleased about now just gotta pray the majority are doing well tomorrow. Sometimes it just feels like it's hurdle after hurdle but hopefully it'll be worth it xx


----------



## Bepaisley

Thats great fertilization Debbie! Do u know if youll have a 3 or 5 day transfer?
Hope they keep growing!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone, can i join?

i've done 3 cycles of IUI, and now i'm moving onto IVF w/isci and AHA. I'm on BCP now and start Lupron 8/9. The approximate date of my ER is 8/30 and they will do a 3 day transfer. my protocol is lupron, luveris, gonal f, then endometrin and estrace. we decided to go this route a week ago, but i still feel totally overwhelmed by it all! :wacko:


----------



## lizlemon

Welcome touch the sky! It is really overwhelming, even second time round! My only advice is to try to relax ( yeah right who am I kidding!) and to not get too hung up on numbers etc ( again who am I trying to kid!!!!) basically this thread is very friendly and helpful! Xxx


----------



## Debbie82

Thanks Bepaisley, providing most of them are dividing well come tomorrow then we'll got for 5dt which is my preference but just need to see what tomorrow brings.

Hi Touch the Sky and welcome :wave: :flower:. Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## lizlemon

Debbie - that's really good fertilisation rate! I hope we do as well as that this time! Fx for a 5 d transfer! Xxx


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi, thank you! it's funny because everyone says to relax (and i try to tell myself too), but this is turning out to be the most stressful thing i've gone through in a long time. the good thing is that i have a vacation next week, hopefully that will relax me a bit. 

i've heard bits and pieces about high protein diets to boost egg quality.. does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## lizlemon

Just you need enough protein and fat in diet to help them grow and develop sufficiently. I've added some protein to my breakfast and a bit more to my lunch. Nuts are very good too. Oh and water lots and lots of water to prevent over stimulation! This whole process is very stressful and today I have lost my pma and am scared it won't work again - I'm not even in the ttw yet!!!! Lol


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi Touch the Sky!

Chloe I have a scan tomorrow morning too and also hoping for egg collection on Friday. Hope it all goes well for you! I'll be checking in for an update :thumbup:


----------



## labmommy

Had my first post stim scan today. Five follicles between 7 and 8 in my not in the right spot left ovary. The right has about 2 also the same size. Lots of smaller ones. My estrogen is very low. 180. They would like it at 300. So we are raising the follistim to 275 and the next scan is Thursday.


----------



## Lou32

Hi and welcome Touch the Sky! I see you're in California - by far my favourite place in the world since we went there for hols a couple of years back...Good luck with starting your cycle.
Chloe and Leila - Looks like we might all have EC on the same day! I went in for day 8 scan today and I was told it still could be Friday or Saturday, but Friday's now looking the favourite. I'd like them to hold off an extra day, as my last clinic's only recommendation from last time was that I stimmed an extra day, which would take me to Sat, but they seem to be getting uneasy about the number of follicles I have. 
As I have PCO, I seem to respond easily to just 150 gonal F and she said my ovaries were groaning under the mass of follicles, but only problem is they're all too small!!! The ickle ones need to catch up pretty fast now. She said as I had so many that they would probably monitor me closely after EC.
Anyway, I have another scan tomorrow morning and they'll probably decide. 
I have to say, my ovaries do feel like they're groaning under the pressure now. My belly's huge!

BTW - I asked the nurse about the protein thing and she said she'd never heard of a high protein diet during stimms, but that it was important to up the protein after EC as it could help prevent hyperstimulation. I've been scoffing nuts like they're going out of fashion, so I think I'll carry on because, as she said, it won't hurt.

I know what you mean about the preggers women on TV. Although my grandma reliably informed me last week that Kate Silverton had been told she couldn't have kids and then got pregnant. I think she was trying to make me feel better, bless her. I meant to Google it and forgot. It's always nice to hear about stories like that.

Debbie - great fertilisation! Fingers crossed for you! I'd much rather jab myself and be sedated than go through the mental torture of waiting for that report again.

Hi Angie - I think it all depends on what your clinic says about further tests. I think I'd want some answers, but it's tempting to go ahead with the transfer first. They might be able to help you with your decision.

Lizlemon - Find that PMA again! Easier said than done, I know. 
I'm trying to distract myself by watching all the back episodes of Shameless and it's making me laugh. Maybe should have saved them for 2ww but couldn't wait.

Take care everyone, whatever stage you're at!


----------



## labmommy

Nice job Debbie! That is a great fertilization rate!

Welcome Touch the Sky! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Lou32

Just wanted to nip back and say that apparently Kate Silverton (from BBC) apparently had four failed IVF attempts before she got pregnant naturally. 
I do love a happy ending!


----------



## Bepaisley

Wow lots of ECs coming up. And I agree about the fertilization report. I think the worst part is the 2ww but right beside that is waiting for the fertilization report! Ugh it's all torture! Lots of trashy tv is a great distraction though...
Touch the sky I remember u from when I was having my IUIs, sux to be here but great that we have this option huh? I know so many ppl say to relax, but my re actually posted a study where it says stress will not hurt your chances. Thank god cuz can't think of things much more stressful than this!! I dunno if it's totally true I'm sure other studies say it's not, but made me feel better!


----------



## lizlemon

I think I read about the protein in diet for egg production in my fertility books. Also I know animals need protein to mature their eggs. Anyways I'm proteining up with nuts etc in the vain hope it does make the difference. My clinic told me also milk after ec to help repair, buty accunpunturist has asked me to stay away from dairy as it is mucus producing and I am prone to mucus apparently.... Has anyone else been told to stay away form dairy?
Night to all!


----------



## Wallie

I found about protein diet through my Zita West IVF book. But no, not been told to stay off milk though.


----------



## Leila Fae

Back from my scan and while the follicles are progressing it's not fast enough for a Friday collection so we're looking at Monday. Ah well, just have to roll with these date changes I guess. 

Hope everyone is having a good day x


----------



## Debbie82

Hey Leila the same thing happened to me went from Fri to Mon ET, had to stim a little longer but if it means the best possible result then as you say just gotta go with the flow :thumbup:

I've had a call from clinic, all 6 embies are dividing well and we're going to aim to go to blast :happydance:. They will check on their progress again tomorrow but chances are it will be a 5dt - absolutely delighted :yipee:


----------



## babybean123

debbie, that's awesome!!:happydance: hope you're feeling well and getting lots of rest.

lizlemon, haven't hurt about the milk thing either. I was just told to eat as healthy as possible - Lots of freshly washed fruits, veggies, some protein, some dairy, some whole grains, no caffeine, no dining out, no fast food, lots of water, and minimal processed foods.


----------



## lizlemon

Debbie - when is your transfer? 

Afm have done 3 stim injections, slight headaches in the evening, which might have been the hot weather..... I'm drinking and therefore peeing for England! Lol also probably the only person in the um whos's glad it's raining!!


----------



## Debbie82

Hope the headaches ease up Liz, you'll be getting EC before you know it!

Well clinic called a definitely going to blast :happydance:. However I now have this fear what if they're all useless come Sat! Just gotta trust the clinic I'm sure there'd transfer them today if that was a risk. Roll on Sat 11am xx


----------



## lizlemon

Yay for saturday!


----------



## harvey

debbie come sat and u wil be pupo!!!


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls, had scan and bloods yesterday. I have 5 x 16mm follys 3 x 15mm 3 x 14mm and i have another 4 11-13mm. They seemed very happy with that and i think i am too. 

The only think was my eostrogen levels had went from 139 on day 1 of stimming to 8375 on Monday. They called me last night with yesterdays results and it was 10770. They said its high but not sky high :shrug:

Anyway i have EC in the morning. I am really nervous :wacko: Hoping to get good eggies .. fx'd will keep you posted.

Good luck to you too leila. Hope everyone else is well and welcome touchthesky! 

aaarrrggggghhhhhhhhh!!! 

xx


----------



## lizlemon

Yay for lots of follies and good luck for tomorrow Chloe!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## harvey

tht sounds like lots of lovely eggies

hope its ok to stlk u ladies even tho im not havin ivf myself til nxt summer>xx


----------



## lizlemon

Of course it is and very good preparation for you as loads of stuff happens that the clinic fails to mention! X

Also Wallie, there's a thread called ivf - is this normal? I've suggested the lady asks you about her down reg as it appears she's had the same issue as you did and she's worried. Hope you don't mind x


----------



## lizlemon

Harvey - can I ask why you are waiting till next summer? And have you had any other treatments?


----------



## harvey

thanks lizlemon, that means alot x


----------



## lizlemon

Sorry just seen your tickers, are you in the uk? Is the nhs bring crappy to you too?


----------



## harvey

yuh hun in uk,, im only 22 and need to be 23 but my fs is bein really good and is referrin us end of august wen we go bak to c him, to c if our clinic will accept us as he says its under exeptional cercumstances,, i was on clomid for 6 months, and cos of hubbys crap spermies its either ivf or him goin to c a urologist, but were not keen on the urologist so we r hopin its icsi

we were both on newlywed ttc i think hun xx


----------



## lizlemon

The newly wed section is very quiet these days.... My dh has crappy swimmers too though his efforts have improved them a bit but not enough, but hopefully the lucky few who get choosen are good ones! At least you've got age on your side, my timer is ticking and I wish I could go back 5 - 10 years when my fertility would have been more peaking rather than declining! I hope the clinic bumps you when you get to go back in august as waiting is very tiresome! X


----------



## Debbie82

Thanks harvey and Lizlemon:flower:

And as Liz said harvey of course its alright, the more cheerleaders the better!

Good luck tomorrow Chloe, sounds like lots of good sized follies on the go. I too was nervous for EC but afterwards I realised there was no need:thumbup:


----------



## harvey

ill be standing from the sideline cheering all u lovely ladies on!!
lislemon can i ask wot ur numbers were please x


----------



## froliky2011

I have my HSG early Sept. I already have most of my other stuff done. Hopefully I will have my first AI in September, if not, we are doing home inseminations with a known donor sperm. I don't believe I have any problems getting pregnant except I am 37. My FSH level was 4.9 and Estrogen was 28 3 days after AF started. I had my ultrasound and they said there were some small cysts, but the doctor must not be concerned because they have not called or anything? Baby dust to all of you!!!:baby:


----------



## lizlemon

Welcome froliky! Sounds like your on the road! I am sure they would have said if worried but ask them if it worries you, the dr seem to sometimes assume you know everything or won't worry about lack of info. Which I find highly frustrating!

Harvey - I've had to look up our numbers as have forgotten them despite knowing them off by heart a few months ago - they change a lot - 
7 million 20% motile,
18 million! 50% motile 5% normal
7 million 20% motile 5% normal
9 million 20% motile 10% normal
Then on first isci was down to 7million with 10% motile 5 % normal :(
Can't remember my stats but pretty much normal so hopefully it will work this time !


----------



## Leila Fae

Welcome Harvey and Froliky.

Hope the headaches ease off lizlemon.

Chloe good luck for EC tomorrow, sounds like you have a good number of follies ripe and ready to go! :happydance:


----------



## Lou32

Hi! 
That's great news Debbie! Not surprised you're so chuffed. 
Chloe and Leila - good luck for your ECs!
AFM - I'm going in Saturday morning for EC. I'm glad about that, as it means I'm stimming an extra day than last time. Last time I had 5 out of my 14 eggs immature, so hoping the extra day will make all the difference this time.
Not looking forward to the final three injections tonight though. For some reason the damn injections are stressing me out this time as I HATE drawing up through the needle. I accidentally threw away my last drawing up needle last night for my gonal f, so it's a case of retrieving it from my sharps box or trying to draw up with the little one. 
Taking the trigger shot at 10.30pm eeek!

Take care everyone else and welcome Harvey and Froliky!


PS - For some reason all my friends who have newborn babies want to visit for first time over the next few days - right around EC! Their timing is incredible. I really don't think I can handle it at the mo but have no idea what to say...


----------



## lizlemon

Lou- yay for ec, and I worry loads about the jabs and if I have loaded them correctly. I think I would just tell them that you are having treatment or a medical procedure so are nit well enough for visitors - I did this once but then felt so guilty as they texted to wish me luck etc and that time I did not actually have a treatment oops! Or I also did this once said I had a cold/ fever and would have to postpone as did not want the baby to get unwell! 
Anyway total get the wanting to not have to deal with the babies! I saw my friend yesterday and her ivf baby is 11 weeks, she is super sweet but cries constantly, all the time and I then think am I cut out for this? I really want a baby but sometimes do not know why!!!!


----------



## Debbie82

Good Luck Frolicky, it won't be long til you start:thumbup:

Lou good luck for EC on Sat, sorry the injections are causing hassle this time but fingers crossed the extra day makes the difference for you.


----------



## angiemon

:hi: girls,

Great news Debbie :happydance: good luck for Saturdays transfer xx

Lou, Chloe and Leila - hope your EC's go really well and you get lots of lovely eggies xx

Hi Frolicky :thumbup:

Liz - hope your headaches have gone!! Not too many more days of stimming, nearly half way there :thumbup:

Thank you girls for all your comments and I will be cheering you on with Harvey :happydance:

xx


----------



## angiemon

Wallie said:


> Are you thinking about imuology testing Angie. I was thinking if mine is a bfn this cycle i may ask that question.
> 
> Hope you're doing okay :hugs:

Hi Wallie, yes I have been thinking about immunology testing as ive had 3 transfers with great blastocysts so im starting to think there maybe something in me.....im gonna start doing some research for my follow up on the 1st Sept.
I hope you are going well with the stimming and good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope theres a good number of follicles, im sure there will be hun.
Take care:hugs:
Angela
ps have baked more of them yummy cupcakes with the recipe you gave me and made some brownies today yum yum xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lou32

Hmmm, cold is a good idea Liz. Think I might go with that one! Only problem is when you've already made an excuse about the last time and I worry the excuses are wearing thin and they'll never talk to me again...I should just stop being so soft and go and see them really.

What you were saying on here about the milk earlier - Both me and OH cut out milk ages ago because we were told it was mucous forming (can't remember by who). Really it was him who needed to because one of his tests showed high viscosity, so we thought that's why the spermies couldn't swim. Unfortunately it hasn't made a bloody bit of difference, but we're both happy drinking rice milk and oat milk now anyway. 
There are loads of other sources of protein, so as long as you still get enough calcium, you don't really need the milk anyway. I don't miss it.

BTW - I read somewhere that OH should drink loads of water the day before he does his business at EC (might have even been on here!) So called at Tesco on way home to get him two HUGE bottles of water to take to work tomorrow. I can tell he's humouring me at the moment, but he seems to be going along with it as he knows he can have a beer Saturday night after three weeks off it. If he so much as thinks about moaning about drinking all that water I'll remind him how many times I've had to jab myself over the past two weeks. Honestly, sometimes I think this whole thing turns me into a crazy woman. 
In fact, who am I kidding, it really does.

Hi Angie! It's nice to hear from you. 1 September isn't too long to wait, but gives you enough time to do your research. Have you done any so far?


----------



## readyforhope1

Chloe1 said:


> Hi girls, had scan and bloods yesterday. I have 5 x 16mm follys 3 x 15mm 3 x 14mm and i have another 4 11-13mm. They seemed very happy with that and i think i am too.
> 
> The only think was my eostrogen levels had went from 139 on day 1 of stimming to 8375 on Monday. They called me last night with yesterdays results and it was 10770. They said its high but not sky high :shrug:
> 
> Anyway i have EC in the morning. I am really nervous :wacko: Hoping to get good eggies .. fx'd will keep you posted.
> 
> Good luck to you too leila. Hope everyone else is well and welcome touchthesky!
> 
> aaarrrggggghhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> xx


Those are great numbers. So excited for you :)


----------



## angiemon

Hi Lou, a cold is always a good thing to say. You are thinking of the babies then and who knows how many colds a person gets a year??? You could just bite the bullet and see them but don't put yourself under any pressure you don't need!
The doctor told me to drink a litre of milk a day and I did. Who knows???

I know its funny what we sacrifice without another thoughts but men eh???? Ive just this minute told him that my brother said he was told to have a freezing shower on his privates before baby making and its supposed to help the sperms wake-up so to speak. My brother was trying for a while and then he did this and reckons they conceived doing this. My dp has said that next ill be getting him to stick his bum in the oven or his danglies in the microwave :rofl: well if it helped :thumbup:

Haven't done any research yet but will start tomorrow i think. 

Good luck to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## angiemon

Hi readyforhope - how are you doing on your 2ww. Good luck to you xxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Glad you've been keeping yourself busy Angie and I'm glad you like the recipe.

Thanks for best wishes for tomorrow. I'm a little nervous really, I hope there is loads as last time they only got 6 with 3 mature ones. They'll maybe make me stim longer for a day or so but I am on a higher doseage of drugs, so it might even itself out. I'm hoping we do EC Monday or Tuesday really.


----------



## Debbie82

Lou, to be honest I think there is a contradicting reports on lots of things like milk etc. You could drive yourself crazy wandering what you should and should not do. I did the milk thing and tried to increase protein but who knows wether it made any difference or not:shrug:

Lovely to hear from you Angie, if you've had 3 blasts then you're probably right to consider further tests but hopefully you find out more come your follow up app. You're definitely sounding better about things - you must be strong cos I reckon I'd be a wreck:hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Wallie hope you get some good, big follies showing on the scan:thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Debbie, I hope so too!


----------



## Chloe1

Good luck wallie! 

Angie good to hear from you, hope your doing ok.

Will check in tomorrow and let you all know how egg collection goes I can't believe how nervous I am!! 

Xx


----------



## Leila Fae

angiemon said:


> I know its funny what we sacrifice without another thoughts but men eh???? Ive just this minute told him that my brother said he was told to have a freezing shower on his privates before baby making and its supposed to help the sperms wake-up so to speak. My brother was trying for a while and then he did this and reckons they conceived doing this. My dp has said that next ill be getting him to stick his bum in the oven or his danglies in the microwave :rofl: well if it helped :thumbup:
> 
> Haven't done any research yet but will start tomorrow i think.
> 
> Good luck to you all xxxxxxx

*chuckle*

My DH was so sweet the other night. I was apologising for being a bit stressy recently. He came up to me and gave me a lovely hug and said "I love you even more because of what you're going through right now" Awww, sweet :blush:


----------



## readyforhope1

angiemon said:


> Hi readyforhope - how are you doing on your 2ww. Good luck to you xxxxx

I am doing good thanks :) I am just impatiently waiting for Sunday. I have been having wierd cramps and am expecting AF to start any second, but nothing yet so I am crossing my fingers. I really want to take a pregnancy test, but I am talking myself out of it. I dont think I can take a BFN twice :nope:


----------



## lizlemon

Wallie and chloe - Good luck for today!!! Heres hoping for lots of eggies xxx

Afm I am off to clinic for blood test and first scan this weekend. I am scared nothing is growing as I have felt nothing and last time I could feel my ovaries growing. Hoping dr stops you feeling things!!
On a nice note my dad is coming up to London and we are going out to an art gallery which should be good :)


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies, is anyone on here still down regging? Hoping to start stunning next week and could do with some support but I seem to be behind a lot of people on the threads?! X


----------



## markov

KittyCat82,

I started down regging on Monday (1st Aug) so if you need any support I'm here - 5th injection due tonight and so far so good. Apart from feeling a little bit tired :sleep:and thirsty I'm feeling pretty good - no other symptoms, which is good as I was totally stressing out about it and on the day of my first injection I felt like passing out! I think it must have been my nerves kicking in! I've been having acupuncture for the last 6 months so maybe that has made a difference in the way my body is coping with the drugs - who knows. The injections aren't bad at all. I'm using the injection gun, which was given to my by the clinic. It makes things a lot easier! :happydance:

I'm expecting my AF any day now. It usually arrives 12DPO. I had some cramping and spotting (9DPO) and after starting down regging (10 DPO) right through to Wednesday. It stopped 2 days ago and no sign of AF. :nope:I'm 14 DPO and my basal body temperature is still high - probs just the drugs as I've read that everything goes out of the window once you start injecting yourself with the buserelin. The only thing I'd like to know is - when taking buserelin is basal body temperature supposed to be high until you start bleeding?? Even if the drugs puts it back by 5-10 days, which I've heard is not unusual when down regging...

Anyway, how are you feeling before starting the treatment? Hope you are okay. I'm sure you'll do great! xx


----------



## KittyCat82

markov said:


> KittyCat82,
> 
> I started down regging on Monday (1st Aug) so if you need any support I'm here - 5th injection due tonight and so far so good. Apart from feeling a little bit tired :sleep:and thirsty I'm feeling pretty good - no other symptoms, which is good as I was totally stressing out about it and on the day of my first injection I felt like passing out! I think it must have been my nerves kicking in! I've been having acupuncture for the last 6 months so maybe that has made a difference in the way my body is coping with the drugs - who knows. The injections aren't bad at all. I'm using the injection gun, which was given to my by the clinic. It makes things a lot easier! :happydance:
> 
> I'm expecting my AF any day now. It usually arrives 12DPO. I had some cramping and spotting (9DPO) and after starting down regging (10 DPO) right through to Wednesday. It stopped 2 days ago and no sign of AF. :nope:I'm 14 DPO and my basal body temperature is still high - probs just the drugs as I've read that everything goes out of the window once you start injecting yourself with the buserelin. The only thing I'd like to know is - when taking buserelin is basal body temperature supposed to be high until you start bleeding?? Even if the drugs puts it back by 5-10 days, which I've heard is not unusual when down regging...
> 
> Anyway, how are you feeling before starting the treatment? Hope you are okay. I'm sure you'll do great! xx

Hi Makcov :flower:

I am on day 24 of down regging injecting with buserelin! Basically my cycles are long (33 days average) and the buserelin delayed af by a few days AND it is making me bleed for longer! (Currently on day 8 of bleeding!) so when I went for my scan on Wednesday they said I needed my lining to be a bit thinner so to carry on down regging for another week as they only start stimms on a Wednesday so I am booked to go back next wed. I am praying I can start stimming then as I have been fine with the buserelin up until the last couple of days and now feeling really shattered and emotional:cry:

Is this your first IVF? It is our first-I am 29 and hubby 34. We have gone private as we fall into the unexplained catagory and the NHS wont consider us until next year...:dohh: Have you been diagnosed with anything?

xXx


----------



## markov

Hi KittyCat82,

Keeping my fingers crossed for you so you can start stimming! Things never go as planned - I'm already preparing myself for all sorts! This is our first IVF-ICSI.

I'm 29 next month, my hubby is 36 this month - we have a problem on my hubby side and I seem to have a slight hormonal imbalance. When my blood tests came back they said that I may have PCOS but never got diagnosed. My ovaries have no cysts on them and everything seems fine. My cycles are also quite long - 33 days on average but can range from 29 to 40. It is different each time. As soon as they found there were things wrong with my hubby they were not bothered about doing any more tests on me - which is sometimes frustrating.

Sorry to hear about you having to go privately. The systems sometimes doesn't seem quite fair, does it. We all want babies at the end of the day.
I think my AF is starting - never been so pleased about it!! :thumbup::thumbup

Is this your first IVF? 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you next Wednesday!! xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Markov-yes this is my first IVF-from what I hear they all seem to go at different rates depending on the person. How long have you been ttc? Be great to keep in touch and anyone else who is around this stage-I am pretty relaxed but it can be a bit scary at times! x


----------



## markov

Hi,

Been ttc for 27mnths. How about you?xxx


----------



## markov

aah sorry, I think I've just spotted it - 16months? sorry, still getting used to this forum :wacko: x


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi-yeah although its a bit over that now-I just havent changed it again! We started ntnp Jan 2010 then really started timing things from about March/April 2010. Feels like forever though! X x


----------



## Joy427

Hello, 

I am new to the site (have read before) and wanted to understand more. I am currently going through my first attempt of IVF after 3 failed IUIs. I have just under gone egg collection on Wednesday, they collected 10 all 10 have fertilised. Today is day 2 and received a call from the clinic this am to update us... x2 - 5 cells, x1 - 7 cells, x7 - 4 cells, is this 'normal'? 
Also since egg collection I find that emptying my bladder quite painful, I did call the clinic they said drink lots, is this normal too? I have so many questions, but will look around the site first.

Thank you very much x


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi markov and Kittycat, hope the stimming is going well.

Joy, welcome to the site. I can't comment on your embie growth I'm afraid but one of the other ladies may be able to.

Afm not great news I'm afraid. Had my third scan today and was hoping to get the go-ahead for collection on Monday but my follicles have not grown much since Wednesday instead I have new ones which are obviously quite small. I have a tendency towards polycystic ovaries although I don't have PCOS. Unfortunately it seems that the stimming meds are just encouraging my ovaries to produce new follicles rather than make the existing ones grow larger. I was told that now I have around 20 follicles, and a history of polycystic ovaries, that I am considered at risk of ovarian hyperstimulation. This worries me a bit as a friend of mine had this really severely and was hospitalised for 2 weeks. I know that's very rare but even so it's a worry.

My real fear is that my follies don't reach 18mm, the thought of not getting any further with this cycle is heartbreaking. I'm trying not to think along those lines - I'm sending positive thoughts to my ovaries! So more stimming for me - I'll have to find some more elasticated waistbands as I'm starting to look like a whale!


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls, so EC was fine nowhere near as bad as I thought! Got 14 eggs 13 are mature! Although embryologist called this afternoon and said that all 13 have been injected although a few "didn't like it". I will find out about fertilization tomorrow. 

Took full advantage of lazing around today :) dh been running about after me!

Have to say I feel a but embarrassed , when I was coming round from anesthetic I told the doctor I was naming my baby after him!!! Then asked dh and the rest of the doctors had they ever seen a monkey in a red tracksuit!!!!!! When I came to dh had tears streaming down his face and told me that him and the doctors were laughing so hard! I have absolutely no idea where it came from! 

Welcome newbies :) how did everyone else get on today?

Lizlemon I didn't feel any growth until after a week, I was worried too but just goes to show they were growing .. Fast! 

Also emptying bladder is a bit uncomfortable for me too so hopefully it's normal! 

Xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi newbies and sorry to hear you're having problems Leilia. It is a worry but at least you're still on the meds and seeing what happens.

Chloe that is great you got so many and nearly all mature.

AFM - had scan this morning and I've to go back on Monday to double check things with a view to EC on Monday. Had about 10 decent sized eggs, 1 x 18 and others were either 15, 12 or 11 and one tiny one. So I've responded well to the meds, I knew that anyway as I am getting quite sore in the ovary region!

Good luck everyone else.:happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

Hi joy, congratulations on you embies, they sound good to me for 2 days, esp the 7 cell one, I imagine they might suggest a 3 day transfer? Drinking lots of water is very important as prevent over stimmulation, I cannt remember peeing being painful if it continues tell them in case you have a little infection. Good luck to you xxx


----------



## babybean123

*Leila Fae*, sorry to hear your having some difficulties. I'm sure they'll monitor you carefully and closely and try different things to see what make your folliles grow! :flower: Unfortunately it is a 'wait and see' kind of game. But don't loose hope! Where there is a will, there is a way. And don't worry too much - just drink LOTS of fluids! 

*Joy & chloe*, it was a bit uncomfortable for me to pee, toot, or produce a stool :haha: 
Sometimes it still is. 

AFM, I had a LONG night (or an early, early morning)... I had to go to the Emergency room. Apparently my right ovary is still HUGE and since the pg hormones are starting to rise, it's taking a LONG time to shrink back to normal. In the middle of the night I woke up to severe, severe sharp stabbing pain in my lower right ovary and the pain progressed to my lower back. I guess the FS thinks it was intermittent torsion and my ovary was slightly twisting. I knew these cramps have not been normal. And finally it hit a breaking point last night. It's ok now... I'm just hanging out on more bed rest and drinking more fluids.

I can't express enough to everyone how important it is to rest and drink fluids!:thumbup: (I mean not that I wasn't, but apparently that's the only thing that helps... along side with rest, of course). 

Best of luck *Chloe & Joy* - for the fert results :dust:


----------



## Chloe1

Leila sorry That, have you to go back to clinic on Monday for another scan? I hope everything works out xx

wallie congrats on the follicles. Seems like you have reponded well :)

joy they sound like great embies! 

Babybean hope your ok after your long night! I will be drinking plently fluids just incase! 

Xx


----------



## markov

*Kitty Cat* - I know how you are feeling. It is unbelievable how time flies. I can't believe it has been over 2 years for us. Never thought I'd be waiting this long to hear the pitter patter of those little feet, but hey - that's life I suppose! Good luck for Wednesday - hope everything goes tip top for you!! x

Leila Fae - really sorry about your situation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! You must be feeling so worried about it all - try and relax hun. x


----------



## markov

Chloe1/Wallie - so good to hear your eggies/follicles are getting there! Good luck! x:flower:


----------



## lizlemon

Chloe, nice number of eggies! Fx fir fertilisation report x

Leila, sorry to hear your fillings are not been good little ones, but hopefully they will behave and grow over the weekend for you xxx

Wallie, looking good :) have a lovely weekend

Afm I have first scan today fx something's grown.


----------



## Wallie

lizlemon said:


> Chloe, nice number of eggies! Fx fir fertilisation report x
> 
> Leila, sorry to hear your fillings are not been good little ones, but hopefully they will behave and grow over the weekend for you xxx
> 
> Wallie, looking good :) have a lovely weekend
> 
> Afm I have first scan today fx something's grown.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## KylieO81

Chloe - Fantastic news, 13 mature eggs are great, fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Chloe1

Thanks girls! 

Lizlemon how did the scan go?

So clinic called today and said we have 8 fertlized and they look pretty good :)). They said we should hopefully make it to blastocyst stage with a few :happydance:. They will call on Monday to let us know fx'd!!!

Hope everyone else doing ok xx


----------



## Debbie82

Chloe :rofl: at naming the baby after the Dr! Great fertilisation report - you must be chuffed:thumbup:

Wallie, things are sounding good follie size and count, fingers crossed for a good collection on Monday.

Babybean hope you're continuing to rest and starting to feel better.

Liz hope your scan went well.

Leila, hope you get better news at your next scan - its amazing how things change in a couple of days.

Welcome to everyone else new to the thread :wave:

As for me I'm officially PUPO. However, my wee embies still weren't quite at blast. The embryologist described them as early blast/morula. A little disheartened by this but I have been a slow progressor throughout all this so just praying that is all it is.

Debated with embryologist for a while before she agreed to transfer 2. She was in a dilemma with what to do as there was no front runner and the 2 best were similar so hard to pick.

After much google research morulas can and can not work so just need to put faith in them and pray at least one sticks around.


----------



## babybean123

Ok, this is completely off topic :dohh: - but there are a lot of knowledgeable women on this thread. 

I have a question: *what are 'cheese cultures' in pasteurized cheese?* Do you you think they're safe? Kraft parmesan cheese has it. The cream cheese from whole foods has it. The entire month of IVF I tried to only eat what was 'safe' - but I'm stumped with this one :shrug: 

If anyone knows, please share. Thanks. :flower:


----------



## Chloe1

Wow Debbie that's great ... Congrats!! :happydance: I would have transferred both too :) 

Babybean ..... I have no idea lol xx


----------



## Lou32

hello! On my phone so will try not to ramble! We got 21 eggs at EC today so v chuffed with that. As I have polycystic ovaries, I tend to get a lot of immature, so not doing cartwheels yet! Plus our fertilisation was pants last time, so hoping better this time. I've been told to drink loads and given Cabergoline to reduce chance of OHSS but they didn't seem overly concerned. My ovaries seriously hurt but otherwise all good! They said in the end we wern't suitable for IMSI which I'm gutted about as that's why we went to Care M'cr. Leila - I have a tendency to PCO too and I also got lots of tiny follies. They pushed me extra days to give them time to grow, so don't worry too much about that as they'll do what's best for you. Debbie & Chloe - sounds like you're both doing great. Hi everyone else & hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## Lou32

I have no idea what cheese cultures are either!


----------



## lizlemon

Banybean - I think anything like philidelphia is fine, things like Brie etc or stilton are no no, as far as I know parmesan is fine. 

Lou- lots of eggies yay!!!! fx for fertilisation report xxxx

Chloe - good news fx for Monday xx

Debbie - congratulations on being pupo!!!!!! Xxxx

Afm scan went ok, 15 follicles in total all classed small as under 10 mm and back on the higher dose for next 2 days, scan on Monday - bit disappointed that my lining was grade a B as last time I was always an A but I'm hoping it's subjective and means v little.


----------



## lizlemon

Babybean- anything pasteurised is fine as it's had any dangerous bacteria killed off by the process. Cultures are probably referring to the safe bacteria used to make the cheese. This is what I understand it to mean when I teach it at a level


----------



## harvey

sorry to sound stupid but does havin pcos effect egg quality??
xx


----------



## Lou32

harvey said:


> sorry to sound stupid but does havin pcos effect egg quality??
> xx

I don't think so Harvey. I have a tendency towards polycystic ovaries and not the syndrome (my hormone tests were always normal and I ovulate normally, but have tendency to get multiple cysts on the ovaries). Having the syndrome can affect ovulation and give other nasty side effects, but I don't think it affects egg quality. No doc has ever told me that anyway. I've been told by docs that polycystic ovaries tend to produce a higher proportion of immature eggs. As far as I'm aware, the only thing which affects egg quality is age. 

Sounds like you're doing well Lizlemon! I didn't even know they graded the womb lining. They always just told me everything was doing fine and didn't say if it was fine great or fine acceptable...Sometimes I think the less we know the better! It certainly doesn't sound like they're concerned in any way.


----------



## Debbie82

Lou that's great news - here's hoping for lots of mature eggs:happydance:

Babybean not sure about the cheeses hadn't realised they could be a problem:shrug:

Liz hope your follies catch up, from my scan on the Friday to EC on Monday mines improved a good bit:thumbup:


----------



## lizlemon

Now I have another question, has anyone ever had a drop come out when they withdraw the gonal f needle from the tummy. I had a small drop come out :( I'm sure I'm worrying for nothing. Just don't want to mess it up!


----------



## Debbie82

Think that's fairly normal Liz, I'd get little drops come out whilst stimming. The nurse said they don't expect the full dosage to be administered every time as drops will come out from time to time.


----------



## Wallie

Yeah Ive had that too, nothing to worry about.


----------



## readyforhope1

So its officially 13 hours until I go and take a blood test. I dont know what to think, I am freaking out a little bit. This 2ww was the longest week of my life and I sure these hours are going to come slower.


----------



## Bepaisley

Omg it will sooooo drag, but good luck, hope tomorrow u get the best news ever tomorrow!


----------



## labmommy

Good luck readyforhope!


----------



## readyforhope1

Bepaisley said:


> Omg it will sooooo drag, but good luck, hope tomorrow u get the best news ever tomorrow!

I cant wait for Monday for you!!! :)


----------



## Debbie82

Good luck readyforhope, fingers crossed for a great result!


----------



## harvey

im so excited for u ladies?/
r u all nhs and wot clinics etc u with plz xxx


----------



## Lou32

Good luck Readyforhope!!!

Lizlemon - This happened to me too, with the Cetrodine. I almost rang the emergency number as I got myself into a right state. In the end I spoke to them the next day and they laughed it off and said it happens all the time. In fact a couple days later when one of the nurses was mixing one of my gonal Fs, she dropped a few droplets on the table and I gasped. She wasn't concerned AT ALL. 

Well the clinic rang this morning with the fertilsation report and, unbelievably, 18 out of my 21 eggs were mature!! I seriously couldn't believe this. I've responded soooo much better than the first time. 12 out of those 18 have fertilised. It's still not great fertilisation, considering it's ICSI, but I'm just happy we are still in double figures. At this point last time we were down to just 4. 
The embryologist said it's impossible to say how well they're doing at this stage, but he would hope we could make the blast stage. I'm hoping and praying he's right. 
They said to me yesterday that if we do reach blast, they're likely to only put one back again! Last time we had one embryo put back on on day three and I was gutted (they said it was because I was under 35 and it was my first go). I really want two this time!!!! Anyone any ideas how I can change their mind???
I'm 33 and never had so much as a sniff of a pregnancy, so I think they should throw everything at it, never mind putting just one in!

Harvey - Our first ICSI was NHS at Leeds. This time we're paying (only get one NHS go booo!) and we're with Care Manchester/Calderdale.

BTW, I can't understand why I've responded so much better this time than last time. The only thing I did differently this time was that I've been taking royal jelly since January and the Zita West Vital DHAs. Maybe the royal jelly really does make a difference? I have changed clinics, but they put me on the same dosage, so can't see how that would have made much difference...V strange.

Hope everyone's doing OK.
xxx


----------



## harvey

Sorry for all the qestions lol xx


----------



## Debbie82

Lou that's a great fertilization report, here's hoping the 12 stay strong and you get to blast!

I've had 2 put back in and it's my 1st go, I'm 28. The only reason we e put 2 in is cos we went to blast but mine being typical slow growers neither was quite at blast yet! This'll be because either they're weak and will arrest or cos they are just slow. Embryologist was honest enough to say she couldn't tell at this stage so after some extreme scare stories about risks of twins I persuaded her to let them me have both. I think it helped that I mentioned I'd been on "one at a time" website so had researched and there was no clear better quaily blast.

If you go to blast and there is a stand out one I'd personally still opt for SET, I'd much rather be in that position than what I'm in just now.

Harvey, we're private at GCRM in Glasgow, we get 2 nhs goes but the wait is 18 months so am hoping to succeed before I need them!


----------



## harvey

if u dnt mind me askin how much is it privately xx


----------



## Debbie82

We're £3,750 for the ICSI + £800ish for drugs plus but before we could get started we had to pay for initial consultations, SA, scan and AMH test for me then we both has to pay for HIv, hep tests too so all in it will exceed £5k. However if it fails we will only need to pay the £3,750 + drugs second time
As we've aleady had the other tests.

We could've got it cheaper bit chose clinic based on stats, doing blasts and luckily it was only a 20 min Drive away which make apps so much easier.


----------



## harvey

thats a bargian hun,, i supoose if i have to go private ill just ring round all the clinics and see whos the cheapest but with a good sucess rate?

how much were the drugs hun x


----------



## Debbie82

Drugs were £800ish.

It's probably also good to hear peoples experiences of clinics you're thinking of. 

When I came for my first app I got a really good feel about the place and even if this cycle fails I will use them for a second cycle.


----------



## harvey

it wnt fail pma!!!

do u think its work emailing a few clinics now just to get an idea of prices etc x


----------



## Debbie82

Well if severe bloating post ET was an indication of success this will definitely work :haha:

It's up to you, prices could change but the cheapest will still probably be the cheapest next year. A lot of clinics publish there prices on their websites just need to check whether the prices include the costs of drugs and scans etc


----------



## harvey

do u have to have any tests dun bfore hand,, if so how long do they take to come bak x


----------



## lizlemon

Lou - we were worried that they would force us to have set, I'm 34 but was 33 last time when I had 2 x 3d but since then they've had a new dr and he wants more set. We emailed our fs and said we would want 2 transferred esp as last time considered high risk and got nothing. Anyway he did the pc thing and said Cade by vase but finishedby saying most opt for 2. Ie if you want 2 you can have 2. So if your paying and you want 2 push for 2 it's your choice!

The only time I would set would be if I had 12 blasts thatcould all be frozen as lost of goes fet. Congrates on you 12 fertilisation that's fab even for icsi. Last time we had 6 eggs only 3 fertilised :( so would very happy if we do as well as you xxx 


Harvey - we are private as no funding on our area - £3300 ivf + 1250 icsi and 104 hfea fees, then drugs so far £700. We have already paid for scans and tests last time. So probably we spent £12000 this year on treatments, tests and drugs - a lot!!!!! And so far only one frozen embryo in storage to show for it. But I suppose I would rather spend the money than never tried!


----------



## harvey

i live in norfolk but have decided to go somewhere else for our private ivf,,
i have 2 options really,,
my brother lives in northampton so cud sty with him
or my dad lives in notingham so cud try there

i think ivf looks pretty good on paper but when u strt adding scans and tests etc it goes way over!!
x


----------



## lizlemon

Lou - on the hfea site for care Manchester it says 90% have 2 embryos transferred, therefore I reckon you can push quite easily on this.

Harvey - fertility treatment is v expensive!!! also you would need to be near to the clinic for about 3 weeks, as sometimes they want you in each morning but only tell you in the afternoon after they've reviewed your bloods and scans at the case review meeting each afternoon - well this how my clinic works. Also look for one that will do scans, ec and et on weekends as several close and therefore you have to wait till Monday. My clinic is slightly more expensive but they ate always open and mu dr seems to always be there which makes you feel confident that your treatment is not being compromised.


----------



## Lou32

lizlemon said:


> Lou - we were worried that they would force us to have set, I'm 34 but was 33 last time when I had 2 x 3d but since then they've had a new dr and he wants more set. We emailed our fs and said we would want 2 transferred esp as last time considered high risk and got nothing. Anyway he did the pc thing and said Cade by vase but finishedby saying most opt for 2. Ie if you want 2 you can have 2. So if your paying and you want 2 push for 2 it's your choice!
> 
> The only time I would set would be if I had 12 blasts thatcould all be frozen as lost of goes fet. Congrates on you 12 fertilisation that's fab even for icsi. Last time we had 6 eggs only 3 fertilised :( so would very happy if we do as well as you xxx

That's pretty much how I feel. The first ICSI, they said we were one of the couples who they expected it to work and two embies were too high risk. Our spare embies didn't make it to day five. Then you get a BFN and you feel kind of cheated. I understand that it's all a gamble and they can't guarantee anything, but no matter how many times they tell you that the stats are similar with SET and DET, it's obvious that your chances are going to be a bit better with two in there, as you have two chances rather than one. I don't necessarily want twins - I just want it to work. If having twins results, I'd rather be worried about that than worried about the fact I might never have a baby. I've read the 'One at a time' website and had the horror stories, but it doesn't detract from the fact that facing life with no pregnancy is a worse prospect than a twin pregnancy. 
I don't know...I can understand why they push for SET, but I just want to throw everything at it so it works this time. Anyway, don't want to get ahead of myself as we haven't even got to day two yet! Grow little ones!!! I swear this is the hardest bit. I'd much rather be injecting.


----------



## harvey

thanks lizlemon for the advice.. my clinicn im usin for nhs opens mon-sat which isnt too bad i guess xx


----------



## Lou32

lizlemon said:


> Lou - on the hfea site for care Manchester it says 90% have 2 embryos transferred, therefore I reckon you can push quite easily on this.

Oooh, will have a look at that! Thanks Liz.


----------



## Debbie82

One at a Time is just a worse case scenario website if you ask me, yeah things can go wrong with twins but they can go wrong with singletons too.

Right before I persuaded for both embryologist said how would you feel if they were both stillborn at 20 weeks! I know they are under pressure but poor DH was really unnerved by that comment.

Embryologist said she'll probably get a hard time for letting me have 2 but I responded that I was going into the cycle on a no regrets basis. 

Whilst if I had one strong blasto I'd opt for SET you really need to do what is best for you and not what you feel pressurised to do.


----------



## harvey

do all clinics say set then,, i think due to my age id have to have 1 xx


----------



## Debbie82

If you're NHS and under 35 and on your 1st cycle then pretty sure it needs to be SET.

If you're private I believe it is your choice but some private clinics (mine included) are very pro SET and make it a tough debate/arguement toget 2.


----------



## harvey

ill be 23 lol so im pretty sure it wil be one lol x
do any of u ladies no wot blood tests u need to have dun bfore ivf and how long they take etc x


----------



## lizlemon

Debbie - that is shocking tactics by the embryologist and really not the time for such discussion. I would be cross as it should be a relaxed experience. I am glad my dh has already discussed it with our fs. I just looked at the website one at a time, and whilst I would prefer a singleton we are prepared for twins. I think the website is very scaremongering and does not explain their stats very well - 2 times more likely but what is the normal? 2%? well that would still only be 4% for example. Luckily as I do science for a living I was able to stop my self from going omg, which I started too and then o thought hang on this does not tell me anything meaningful, plus ivf mothers less likely to cope.... I think not thank you very much!!!!


----------



## readyforhope1

Well ladies, it didnt turn out to good for us. We got a BFN. Right now we are heart broken, and asking our selfs why. Not sure what our next step will be.

I just want to say this has been a great forum to be apart of and hope that all the other couples out there that are trying to not give up hope and that I will be praying for successfull stories from you.


----------



## Lou32

So sorry to hear that readyforhope. xxx


----------



## Leila Fae

readyforhope :hugs:


----------



## Debbie82

Really sorry readyforhope :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Readyforhope - so sorry for your news :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Wallie

So, so sorry. This is not good news. :hugs:


----------



## harvey

sorry its not good news for u xx


----------



## labmommy

So sorry for you readyforhope. :(


----------



## Chloe1

So sorry readyforhope I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I really hope you're ok :( thinking of you. 

Lizlemon let us know how scan goes today.

Lou, great fertilization rate, you must be so pleased! 

Debbie guess what ..... I'm at the Gcrm! How weird! I love the care you get everyone is just so lovely :) 

So I'm waiting from a call from the clinic this morning to see if I have to go in today for ET (day 3) or if I am going to make it to day 5 on Wednesday. I feel like I haven't had an update in ages! It was only Saturday but it feels like I spoke to them a long time ago!

Bepaisley, is it OTD for you? Fx'd :) 

Hope everyone else doing ok xx


----------



## GemimaP

readyforhope1 said:


> Well ladies, it didnt turn out to good for us. We got a BFN. Right now we are heart broken, and asking our selfs why. Not sure what our next step will be.
> 
> I just want to say this has been a great forum to be apart of and hope that all the other couples out there that are trying to not give up hope and that I will be praying for successfull stories from you.


I am so sorry Readyforhope, I was really hoping for the best for you. My thoughts are with your DH and you :hugs2:


----------



## Leila Fae

Hello, a little update from me. My scan went better today - no additional follies and my existing ones have grown so EC on Weds. My right ovary is rather stuck behind my uterus so they say they may have trouble getting at it but hoping once the left side has been drained it will move across easily. If not it will mean extra sedation and brute force.

I've been given a course of Cabergoline to reduce my risk of OHSS as that's still a bit of a concern. Much better outcome than I had feared though. Phew.


----------



## Debbie82

Yeah staff seem nice Chloe but wasn't too keen on all the twin scare stories.

Hope you get good news on your call today.

Great news Leila Fae, you must be so relieved.

Afm, things aren't great, spoke to embryologist and nothing good enough to freeze and she basically confirmed the 2 in me weren't great quality... totally gutted but just gotta pray I beat the odds!


----------



## Wallie

Oh a few scottish girls here then as so am I. I'm at Ninewells, Dundee though.

Scanned today, EC looks like Wednesday too! Get confirmation later today.


----------



## Chloe1

Great news leila and wallie, EC on Wednesday :happydance:

Debbie, I'm really glad you opted for 2. This journey is a total rollercoaster. I got good news today but I just can't get excited! When is your OTD? 

So I have 7 embies. 3 are 4/4 8 cell. 2 are 4/3 7 cell 1 is 3/4 7 cell and the last one is 3/3 6 cell. So we are going in for day 5 transfer on Wednesday. I am really pleased with the outcome so far but we still have to get to Wednesday and the strange thing is I haven't really associated this whole process with becoming pregnant?? I don't know if I'm not allowing myself to get my hopes up or if it's because I'm just so used to having scans, bloods and generally being poked and proded with no outcome :shrug:

hope all u ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Debbie - fear not o read somewhere they just camt tell which will or will not make it. An embryologist wrote that sometimes a perfect embie just does not take whilst one the consider less likely does. So don't give up, besides they are back in their right environment getting aquainted for their home xxxx

Chloe - looks really good xxxx

Afm I had my scan 4 were above 11mm and 19 around 9mm. They expect more to catch up - I hope so as it's less than my iui!!! My lining is now an A/B so that's good. Also mu second wedding anniversary today, and am cooking a nice meal for dinner.

Love to all xx


----------



## babybean123

Happy Anniversary Lizelmon! :flower: That's exciting!


----------



## Lou32

Hi there. Firstly, happy anniversary lizlemon! Debbie - you have 2 back in you so not bad going at all. The embryologist actually said to me today that embies often catch up with others or come good in the end. Chloe - sounds great! May be joining you on the wait to day 5! AFM, clinic called today (day 2) to say all our 12 embies are doing well. She said all cleved and they're all grade 1 or 2 (most grade 2). She said 2 of them divided early which is a good sign & they're 5 and 6 cell. About 3 are quite slow but she didn't write them off. She gave us a transfer time tomorrow (day 3) but said they would check them again tomorrow to see if it's worth going to blast. Im worried SICK we would lose them all if we push them to blast, as we did our 3 spare last time. Spose we'll have to see what she says tomorrow. Hope they call early as we'll need to set off at 8.30am to get to Manchester for the transfer time if we go with a day 3 trans. What a dilemma! To think I was worried about 1 or 2 blasts! I'd be overjoyed if we are left with 2 blasts!


----------



## Lou32

Leila- I'm on Cabergoline too. Did you read the little pamphlet that says they can lead to gambling and hypersexuality?! Ooh er missus! Me & OH had a good giggle about that.I'm banned from the bookies and have to tell him if I get a sudden urge to buy a scratch card!:laugh2:


----------



## lizlemon

Omg what are these people doing in London - it's so thuggish behaviour.


----------



## Lainey27

Hi girls - I am also a Scottish girl - my treatment is at the Royal Infirmary in Glasgow. The staff are lovely. 

Wallie - glad to hear you're progressing well - fingers crossed for EC on Wednesday! :thumbup:. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:

I started stimming on 3rd Aug, and start the nasal spray tomorrow as well as the injections. Didnt like that last time as it made me feel a bit :sick:. I go back on Friday 12th for another scan, blood test etc & I have a feeling EC will be either Mon or Tues next week.


----------



## Ebany

Hello all, sorry been away for so long had so much happen and now having an op on Thursday that could jepordise me having ivf so a little worried and stressed at the moment. Also travelling to oxford again today to see if they can see my left ovary this time. *sighs*

Kitty that suprises me, me and my husband was unexplained and was referred straight to oxford and when we got the call about the appointment they thought we had referred ourself and were doing it free.

Angie :hugs: good to see you on hunni hope your doing well.

Hope :hugs:

I will try catch up on the rest off you later today

for all those who have EC or about to goodluck!!!

To the newcomers.. welcome you couldn't have found a better or friendlier thread :hugs:

Anyone i missed:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Lou32

Hi ladies. I'm afraid I'm not doing too well today... Clinic rang to say all 12 embies had moved on from yesterday so she thought it would be worth pushing on to day 5. Thing is, last time I had a day 3 trans and none of our spare embies made day 5. I assume the 1 put back didn't either. I know that the male DNA kicks in after day 3, so we can assume it was a sperm prob. They didn't do the IMSI we wanted, so I'm certain this will happen again. I will be just devastated if we have nothing to transfer. Sorry for being a misery guts but can't seem to drag myself out of it...


----------



## Ebany

Hey Lou, i don't know much about that part yet but my fingers are crossed for you hunni, try to keep positive. Big hugs!!!

:hug:


----------



## Chloe1

Hey lou I know it's easy to say try not to worry but I don't think the clinic would risk pushing on to day five if there was a risk of nothing to transfer? I know you would feel better having a day 3 but once you get to day 5 just think how good you will feel knowing you have a little strong one being put back in. Thinking of you xx

welcome back ebany, really hope u get to push on with treatment, keep us posted hun xx

so I'm in for ET tomorrow afternoon. Hoping we have a nice strong blasty to transfer. I'm nervous, can't believe it's happening tomorrow!!

Xxx


----------



## Wallie

I know what you're saying too Lou. We just have to put our trust in the medical profession on this one. Good luck!

Chloe, good luck for ET.

I'm off for EC tomorrow. I'm very excited and just pray these little eggie fertilize, not like last time, it was a disaster!

:dust:


----------



## lizlemon

Lou - I've got my toes and fingers crossed for you and hope your little ones grow nicely for you. Is it transfer tomorrow?

Chloe - good luck for tomorrow, you're going to be pupo soon xxx


Wallie - good luck for tomorrow xxx

Ebony - welcome back, hope you are ok x


----------



## Lou32

Thanks everyone, it really means a lot. I'm really not coping v well and can't seem to stop crying. I've managed to convince myself OH's sperm will never work and in my head I've written off this cycle & any future ones. OH has banned me from tinternet as he said I'm torturing myself. Managed to sneak on as he's nipped out for fish n chips in a bid to make me eat! God I'm so pathetic! PS, good luck Wallie & Chloe x PPS, day 5 will be Thurs Liz.


----------



## lizlemon

Love to you Lou xxxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Ebany, welcome back.

Lou, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Chloe, hope your ET goes well.

Wallie I've got EC tomorrow too. Good luck!


----------



## Wallie

Leila - Ahh, sorry I forgot it was you. Good luck too!


----------



## lizlemon

Good luck for ec tomorrow leila xxx


----------



## Chloe1

Thanks for all the good luck messages girls!

Good luck to everyone on EC

lou hope you're feeling better :hugs:

xx


----------



## Debbie82

Wallie and leila fae hope EC goes well with lots of lovely eggs :thumbup:

Choe can't believe it's ET 2moro, thankfully someone joining me in the hell of 2ww :haha: Do you know who's doing it I had Dr Goudain for mine who I really like.

Ebany hope you still get to do IVF.

Lou totally know how you feel but just gotta have faith in your clinic, they want to give you best poss chance of :bfp: :hugs:

Welcome Lainey and good luck. I'm off to GRI for my 1st consult following referral a week on Fri, will hopefully be able to postpone if this cycle goes well!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody and can I please join you? I have just had my 40th birthday, and my OH is 47. We have been TTC for 3 and a half years and have had one miscarriage two years ago. All ok with me apparently, but OH has poor SA, although improvements have been seen since he started taking meds, but time is against us. We are doing ICSI this month and I am now on day 1 (IVF speak) although my period began yesterday. I have booked a scan for tomorrow and will start stimms then-we are doing max drugs with short protocol. My amh is 2.9, so the clinic are hoping for at least one decent embryo.

I am full of trepdidation and haven't really seen it as a process to get pregnant, as I am convinced it will fail, considering the stats. Just got to give it a go. I'm trying to drink a litre of milk per day and a litre and a half of water. 

At the moment, I'm worrying because my period has been less than a day, it generally lasts two-three days. But, I've had acupuncture and it seems to have messed it up. I know they will monitor the womb lining thickness and will give drugs to thicken it if necessary, but I can't help worrying. Does anybody have any experience of this?

I'm sorry to hog! I wish you all a successful treatment and I really hope that we all get our long awaited :bfp: s soon!

Lots of hugs to you all, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
A
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Welcome Dwrgi and good luck with your cycle.

I've been back from EC for a while now. They collected 15 eggs (I had about 20 follies). All I remember was that it was rather uncomfortable and apparently they gave me some more drugs during the procedure. I don't recall if the additional discomfort was due to the position of my right ovary or if it's because I'm a wuss! I'm not normally too bad with pain and hope I didn't make a fuss! :dohh:

Had a nice sleep when I got back home and now just chilling with some DVD's. Have to wait for a call tomorrow to see how many eggies have fertilised.


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck Leila Fae-hope you get good news with lots of fertilized eggs!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

Oh that's a really go number Leila! Well done. i had EC today too, got home about 1ish and they got 12 eggs from me. A huge improvement from February cycle where they got 6. I'm just hoping they're mature now and fertilise well. We're doing ICSI this time as we only had one out of three mature eggs which fertilized.

:dust:


----------



## Lou32

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone. Welcome Dwrgi!
The last couple of days have been hell for me. As you've probably noticed, I can't cope v well with waiting to find out if our embies will make it to day five. 
The update today (day 4) was that all of them have moved on from yesterday, although two are not doing well at all. She said three were a bit ahead of the rest and, of them, one had compacted and another had partly compacted. Thing is, the most cells we have still is 12, which I don't think is great at this point (think we should have at least 16 by day 4).
She asked me how I felt about putting two back, as she doubts we'll have full blastos tomorrow. So no arguments there - I agreed as I will just be happy at this point to get to ET! Obviously, it's going to be another sleepless night as I worry they won't make it. 
Yes, I'm stupid, but I can't help it. 
Done loads of research and it all says that the male DNA takes over after day 3 and so, if your embies slow down then, it's because of sperm problems. This seems to be our problem exactly as our embies seem great up until day 3. Aaaaaar! I hate this whole process. Hopefully it will all turn out well in the end, but can't help devising a plan for worst case scenario already...

Wallie & Leila - great numbers. Good luck for your fert reports. xxx

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Ebany

Wallie and Leila those numbers sounds great! 

Chloe hope today went well 

Welcome Dwgri i think you will be almost the same as me (long as tomorrow goes well) my day 1 was on Monday

Lou everything is crossed for you, try to keep positive hunni :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Lou - love to you, tomorrow they will be back, I saw a lady got her bfp despite everything being against her xxxx hope you've planned a relaxing evening x

Wallie and leila - fab egg numbers fx for tomorrow's phone call.

Chloe - hope transfer went well x

Ebony - how you doing? X

Welcome dwegi! A lady who's 40 has just posted her bfp from ivf # 1 xxx

Afm had scan today, 14 follicles ranging from 11-15 mm. Waiting call now, ec maybe Sunday or Monday! X


----------



## Ebany

Hey Liz,

Struggling a little tonight tbh, not sure if i'm nervous about the procedure tomorrow or worried about the results :shrug:

I have a 3cm growth there going to try remove without opening me up so i can still have ivf this month. So a good outcome is they can get it out and its just a growth.

Worst is its not just a growth and is ... well you knows.

I have a check up every 3 months so this is something thats grown quite fast so maybe bigger now, don't know alot of maybes and alot of emotions going right now :cry:

How are you doing hunni?


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls.

Debbie, yes I'm officially waiting with you! It was dr gaudain who did EC and ET, I think he is fantastic! 

Wallie, great news about EC!

Lou, have everything crossed for you. I'm glad you have ET and putting 2 back is great. Good luck :hugs:

lizlemon, not long for you now!

Ebany, hope everything goes ok. Thinking of you xx

so I officially have one blast on board :happydance: I had 3 at full blast stage but the one they choose to put back was starting to "hatch" which the doctor says it means it's looking to implant! Other good news is I have 2 to freeze possibly a third if it catches up, he will call and let me know tomorrow :) I feel strange :shrug: xx


----------



## Ebany

Chloe congrats on being pupo hunni!!! :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Had EC this morning. Very painful when I awoke. They managed to move the left ovary over as close to its correct spot as possiblt but still had to go slightly through the cervix to get to it. 16 follicles had eggs! We will do 10 with ICSI and 6 regular meeting with sperm. Can't wait for the call tomorrow! If there are 4 or less that look good tomorroww it will be a 3 dt, if there are 8 or more than 5 day. Anything in between will be decided on on day 3.


----------



## Ebany

labmommy said:


> Had EC this morning. Very painful when I awoke. They managed to move the left ovary over as close to its correct spot as possiblt but still had to go slightly through the cervix to get to it. 16 follicles had eggs! We will do 10 with ICSI and 6 regular meeting with sperm. Can't wait for the call tomorrow! If there are 4 or less that look good tomorroww it will be a 3 dt, if there are 8 or more than 5 day. Anything in between will be decided on on day 3.


Fingers crossed for the called tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Ebony - :hugs: I hope tomorrow goes well for you and that turns out to be nothing to worry about. Sending a lot of love to you xxx

Chloe - congrates to being pupo, sounds v promising xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Congrates labmommy! Fx for that call x


----------



## Leila Fae

Labmommy, a fellow ECer today! Fingers crossed for good results!

Chloe, PUPO :happydance:


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies, 
I posted on the thread ages ago and then time has just caught up with me and have not been on again for ages.
So my EC was Monday and we got 12 eggs! Was amazed as I only had 11 follicles at scan last Friday and only 6/8 were about the size they hoped! Call yesterday from embryologist confirmed 11 had fertilised which I was amazed by - 1 was faint and the other did not fertilise because it was too immature - ET scheduled fore possibly tomorrow or we could go to blast which would be Saturday if they cannot pinpoint the best one tomorrow.
What is anyone's thoughts on blast? I am worried that they may not survive until then? Feel so anxious again now after the good news from yesterday!
Louise x


----------



## labmommy

Oh gosh that's wonderful loulou!


----------



## lizlemon

louloublue said:


> Hi ladies,
> I posted on the thread ages ago and then time has just caught up with me and have not been on again for ages.
> So my EC was Monday and we got 12 eggs! Was amazed as I only had 11 follicles at scan last Friday and only 6/8 were about the size they hoped! Call yesterday from embryologist confirmed 11 had fertilised which I was amazed by - 1 was faint and the other did not fertilise because it was too immature - ET scheduled fore possibly tomorrow or we could go to blast which would be Saturday if they cannot pinpoint the best one tomorrow.
> What is anyone's thoughts on blast? I am worried that they may not survive until then? Feel so anxious again now after the good news from yesterday!
> Louise x

Sounds very good news so far! If you are allowed to go to d5 transfer that will be fab. I think you are completely usual in worrying about survival, I know I wi be crapping it! Take care and do some nice stuff to ease the wait xxxx


----------



## louloublue

Liz & Labmommy, thanks for your messages just had the call from the embryologist and we are going to blast! So back now on Saturday! 2 more days to wait!!! We have 7 today at 6-8 cells where they should be and all are good -fair quality - they look for 4 to go to blast - am desperate to get an embie back in but am rtrusting them and keeping everything crossed they carry on doing what they should! How are you both? Lou x


----------



## Chloe1

Fantastic numbers labmommy! 

Loulou great news your going to blast. I know it's nerve wracking but you have good numbers today to see you through :) 

So I am 1dp 5dt :happydance: I'm really surprised I haven't spent every second thinking about it! Had a fab sleep last night too. My otd is Friday 19th so as of tomorrow I will be in the 1ww! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Debbie when is your otd? xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

Just had fert report and out of 12, they used icsi on 9 and 8 have fertilised. I've to go back on Saturday for a 3 day transfer at 9:30am!


----------



## Leila Fae

Exciting news from you ladies - congratulations!

I've just had a call from the clinic. Of my 15 eggs, 12 were mature and 11 have fertilised :happydance:

They are confident about going to blasto but have given me an appointment time for Sat just in case we do a 3 day transfer.

Sending positive thoughts to everyone's embies :thumbup:


----------



## KittyCat82

Wow some great news on here today! Well done ladies. I finally started stimming as of yesterday-FS said lining was nice and thin and ovaries quiet. Will be going back in on Mon, Wed and Fri for scans. I know most of you ladies are further on-I tried looking around to see if any other threads were more at my stage but no luck so far :wacko: so if you dont mind I will hang around here?:blush:

So if any of you have any tips for stimming? I am doing all the usual-prenatals, 2 litre water, milk, protein, healthy eating, no streneous excercise, some acupuncture etc...

C x


----------



## KittyCat82

Oh, and no caffeine or alcohol either-how did I forget those!! I actually had a dream about drinking a glass of wine the other night...!


----------



## lizlemon

Hi kittycat, I think there are still some ladies who have just started Stims on this thread, so you are not alone! I am still stimming, though towards end now, it goes very quickly xx

Well done on the fertilisation reports, all sounds promising.

Loulou - fx for your embies, not long now.

And hurrah chloe for not obsessing yet xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Kittycat - on top of all you said, I'm taking fish oil supplements and extra vit c!


----------



## KittyCat82

I saw someone else said about taking fish oil-any particluar type? I am also doing the zita west CD which is very relaxing if nothing else, she has a soothing voice and I like the plinky music! x


----------



## lizlemon

I take 2 tesco's 1000 fish oil, one at breakfast and one with evening vits, it's the dha etc that youre after. The fertility book says no to cod liver oil due to high vit a levels. The fatty acids are needed for cell development etc. I used either tescos or boots as cheaper than some other brands and have same levels of dha


----------



## labmommy

Leila, Wallie, those are great high numbers for both! Very promising.

Kitty~it does go quickly! :) sounds like you are doing a lot to prepare!


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks hun-I have bought some boots own at lunch-cant do any harm! Thanks labmommy-I am trying not to obsess too much but at same time want to give it my best shot. If it doesnt work then at least I know I did everything I could at the time! 

After 4 weeks of down regging I am glad to be moving on-I hope I feel ok as the dr was starting to make me feel crap-very tired and quite teary x


----------



## angiemon

Hi girls,

wow some brilliant news on this thread, well done everybody!! :happydance:
Great fertilisation reports!! So happy for you Wallie after your last IVF, this must be a massive relief and to have 8 out of 9 brilliant!! Well done Leila too!!
and Loulou blue :hugs:
Hi Lou, sorry you've been having a hard time waiting for the 5 day transfer but I have heard such good reports about Care, I would feel safe in their hands. Good luck on ET xxx 

Hi Liz, not long now, just a few more days. Hope your feeling good. You'll be pupo before you know it.xxx

Congratulations Chloe - sounds extremely promising. Fingers crossed for you xx only 1w wait yippee!!

Hope your ok labmommy and feeling better today. Good luck for your report today.

How are you doing Debbie? When is your otd? Hope your relaxing as much as you can xxx

Kittycat -as Liz says, stimming flies by xxx

Im really sorry readyforhope and bepaisely - this is so hard :hugs:

Afm - well after having a few strong days, i kind of fell into a pit of depression but feel like ive come out of that now and can look to the future again....think we're going to go somewhere on holiday in sept and try and forget about ttc for a little while if we can xxxxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Yes Angie, such a relief after IVF no. 1. 

Glad you're about to go on holiday. Hope you have a wonderful time and no thinking about ttc!


----------



## Chloe1

Hi angie, lovely to hear from you. I'm glad your thinking about the future and a holiday sounds like a good plan! 

Leila & wallie great news, fab numbers!

So I've had an awful day :( went for acupuncture and the guy gave me a bit if a lecture about not starting earlier, he then went on to tell me that there could still be something wrong with me even though they found sperm problem! Then he got on to miscarriage!!! And how common it is so not to worry if it happens it just means something wasn't right!!! Also he told me that I probably shouldn't be out the day after transfer I should be lying down and doing absolutely nothing. He has got me paranoid. This guy specializes in infertility so I thought I was going to the right person. The procedure itself was horrible too (probably because of everything he had said) I was uptight an started crying towards the end :cry: (he didn't notice) came out in tears to DH who was livid with him (which actually stressed me out). We were supposed to be going for a nice lunch and the cinema but I was so paranoid I made him take me straight home so I could lie down :cry::cry:


----------



## Wallie

How awful Chloe! That's not right. Take no notice of him, he's upset you and is also talking bollocks!

Some ladies after ET rest, some go straight on and get back to normal. There are pros and cons for both. He mentioned miscarriage too, what an arse! Honestly just ignore him and don't worry that because you're now upset it's not going to work. It will, just believe that it will. There is no point in being upset for what might happen. I've certainly learnt that. :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Chloe - what a complete w**nker. I am sorry he has done this to you. What an a*se! I saw a lady got her bfp after ivf who went camping the day after camping, so he's talking nonsense. Have a nice peice of cake to make up for it xxx

Angie - yay for holiday sounds very nice, I think lots of pampering and lovely food for the two of you is in order! Xxxx


----------



## Lou32

Hello ladies! I'm officially PUPO woohoo!! I don't kno how I made it but I did. I have 1 early blast & second which is just stightly behind. They are going to see if any of the others reach blast tomorrow and if they do they will freeze. I wish they had formed full blasts but they didn't seem too concerned. In fact the consultant was adamant we should just have 1 back but I wanted 2. He scared us sh*tless with horror stories & OH went white! But we chose 2 after much discussion. I just felt it was the right choice as the blasts were bit behind. OTD is 22 Aug! Chloe - I'm shocked! What an arse. That's the last thing you need. I absolutely love my acupuncturist & she has nothing but encouragement.That's what you need right now. Leila & Wallie - looks like things are going well! Angie - so nice to hear from you. Holiday sounds like a great idea. Let us know how your follow up appt goes tho.x Hope everyone else doing well & thanku for all your lovely posts when I started to lose my mind xxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Lou! :happydance:


----------



## Leila Fae

Lou congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:

Chloe, omg what a total git! Just ignore what he's said. As Liz wrote, it's a totally personal choice what you do after ET. Do what you are comfortable with. Someone with his experience should know better. It reminds me of the problems DH had when trying to sort out time off work for our appointments. The guy who he had to liase with has been through IVF himself but was really difficult and actually said to DH that children are not a god-given right! As if the whole process isn't stressful enough without this kind of sh*t to put up with :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Wallie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just had fert report and out of 12, they used icsi on 9 and 8 have fertilised. I've to go back on Saturday for a 3 day transfer at 9:30am!

That's brilliant news Wallie! Let's hope that all goes well, and you'll get your BFP!
xx:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

Leila Fae said:


> Exciting news from you ladies - congratulations!
> 
> I've just had a call from the clinic. Of my 15 eggs, 12 were mature and 11 have fertilised :happydance:
> 
> They are confident about going to blasto but have given me an appointment time for Sat just in case we do a 3 day transfer.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to everyone's embies :thumbup:

Brilliant news Leila fae! I have a good feeling about your treatment! 

Good luck on Sat! 
xx:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

KittyCat82 said:


> Oh, and no caffeine or alcohol either-how did I forget those!! I actually had a dream about drinking a glass of wine the other night...!

I've just started stimming-officially I'm on CD2 although my period started on Tuesday. I had my baseline scan today and there were two follies, one on each ovary. They're not expecting much more because of my amh (a crappy 2.9), but I'm hoping that more develop as the stimms continue. 

We can support each other! All I want to do is go to the toilet with all the milk and water I'm drinking!

Good luck hun-let's keep the PMA going!
xx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Chloe1 said:


> Hi angie, lovely to hear from you. I'm glad your thinking about the future and a holiday sounds like a good plan!
> 
> Leila & wallie great news, fab numbers!
> 
> So I've had an awful day :( went for acupuncture and the guy gave me a bit if a lecture about not starting earlier, he then went on to tell me that there could still be something wrong with me even though they found sperm problem! Then he got on to miscarriage!!! And how common it is so not to worry if it happens it just means something wasn't right!!! Also he told me that I probably shouldn't be out the day after transfer I should be lying down and doing absolutely nothing. He has got me paranoid. This guy specializes in infertility so I thought I was going to the right person. The procedure itself was horrible too (probably because of everything he had said) I was uptight an started crying towards the end :cry: (he didn't notice) came out in tears to DH who was livid with him (which actually stressed me out). We were supposed to be going for a nice lunch and the cinema but I was so paranoid I made him take me straight home so I could lie down :cry::cry:

What a git! I'd be giving him a wide swerve. I noticed he DID take your money though and gave you treatment. Hypocrite. Take absolutely no notice of this, and try to find some calm for your own sake. Put some lovely music on and imagine yourself on a tropical beach, with the waves lapping at your feet! Don't beat yourself up, whatever you do! 

Big :hugs: to you and good luck!!!
:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Ebany

Chloe what an A**eHole!!! i woulda got his needles and start jabbing him with them, what a thing to say to anyone!!! 

Lou Congrats on being PUPO hunni fingers crossed!!

Liz not long to go now hunni

Well afm its not all good, had the procedure today and was deemed to dangerous to remove the growth internally so biopsies have been taken and i'm meeting with a surgeon on the 26th so no ivf for me right now :cry:

Bit of tea n toast then time to sleep of the GA 

:hug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi girls, how are you all? There's some great news on here and some good vibes! Good luck to everybody!!!

I don't want to hog, but had my CD2 baseline scan this morning. I have a low amh level (2.9) and they could see one follicle on each ovary. Am I likely to see more as the stimms continue??? Only started injections this morning, and I'm already a basket case!! How on earth have you all coped??

Anyway, good luck to you all from me,

Big hugs and positive thinking!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Debbie82

Hope I don't miss anyone as so much happening but...

Chloe congrats on being PUPO:happydance: it was a diff Dr I had for EC, Dr Scott something who work at GRI too. He was nice enough but much prefer Dr Goudain. You sound like you got the perfect blast which was what I'd hoped but failed to get. Acupunturist sounds an arse and would forget what he said, something I think they reckon they know it all:hugs:

Liz did you find out when EC, sounding like lots of lovely follies:winkwink:

Wow labmommy great for you, good luck when ET comes.

Lou I've 2 early blasts too and got the whole scare stories about twins as well. I only got 2 cos they were early not as good as they'd wanted but still prayin one of them takes.

Louloublue your embies hang in and you get to blast. Some great numbers.

Wallie brill news on your numbers you must be so relieved, things sounding so much better for you. Good Luck for Sat:thumbup:

Leila great numbers too, hoping its good news in the couple of days for your embie updates:happydance:

KittyCat, I found once stimms started the time flew by. Hope the up and coming scans go well:thumbup:

Ebany so sorry for your news, it must be gutting but IVF is such a toll you need to make sure you're ready for it. Take Care :hugs:

Dwrgi welcome, I found my follie numbers varied at each scan but definitely got more eggs than scanned for follie wise at baseline. It is definitely enough to send you loopy this IVF malarky:wacko:

Angela glad you've holiday planned a break is a great idea and you'll come back raring to go:hugs:

afm, OTD is coming Monday and I'm nervous as hell. Off away on holiday on Monday (just a cottage in the Yorkshire Dales) so phonecall from clinic will make or break it. Feeling very unpregnant:dohh:


----------



## lizlemon

Ebony - :hugs: to you, I am sorry it was not good news for you. But it is better to get it sorted, not that that is much comfort at the moment xxx

Dwgri - 2 follies first scan is good and I'm sure you will recruit a couple of more xxx

Debbie - fx for you xxxx


----------



## Chloe1

Thanks for all the support girls I really appreciate it. I've felt upset all day but I think it's just a mixture of emotions. I thought I was coping great with the whole journey but it goes to show one thing that happens can open the flood gates! Feelin a bit better now just tired.

Lou congrats to you!!

Ebany really sorry to hear that I hope your ok I'm thinking of you :hugs:

Debbie, hope the weekend goes quick for you! Are you definately waiting fir bloods? I think I will xx


----------



## Debbie82

I found after ET I was totally overwhelmed, immediately after the nurse said I look stunned and was all worried:dohh: I then proceeded to cry on ET day, the following and day after. I find this the hardest emotionally and it obviously doesn't help you when you have idiot accupuncturist:growlmad:

Not sure Chloe - love the idea of finding out via phone if its good news but don't like the idea of bad news over the phone. Will prob test Sunday or Monday with FRER to prepare myself good or bad.


----------



## Lou32

Oh Ebany, so sorry about your news. The others are right though - you need that sorting first. I had to delay my 1st icsi for about 9 months due to illness so I know how frustrating and worrying it is. Looking back, I probably still rushed into it after I started getting better as I was so impatient. IVF is so emotionally draining that you need to be in the right place before starting. 
Debbie - nice to hear from you. Like the idiot I am, I've googled early blast like mad and there seems to be good reports. Gonna give up while I'm ahead and before I find something negative to stress about! 
Liz- what's the name of the fish oils you buy that contain DHA? I get the Zita West ones but they're so expensive so would love to save bit of dosh.


----------



## Lou32

Hi, me again! 
What hot beverages are people drinking during the 2WW? If you Google different teas it seems that no teas are safe (don't know why I bother with Google - it's a hypochondriac's worst nightmare). I love nettle tea and peppermint and you'd think they were fine, but of course there's always somebody who has to say they're not. 
Starting to think only hot milk and water is OK!


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Lou - I think you should be fine with your teas, otherwise the doctors would tell us not to drink them. The only thing I have been told to cut out is coffee. I think relaxing and resting is more important. This time I intend to drink more water/ fruit juice as last time I did not drink enough.

Also I've had my final scan 19 giant follicles so I think ec will be Sunday :)


----------



## Leila Fae

I was going to work on the assumption that as long as it doesn't have caffeine in it, it's ok. But in moderation.

Lizlemon, 19 follies - sounding great!


----------



## Chloe1

I'm not sure what to do either Debbie like you I like the idea if good news over the phone but definately not the bad! I will make up my mind next week. 

Lizlemon fantastic news about follicles! 

Lou not sure about the teas I'm drinking boiled water which I'm really used to now! 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Lou32

Ooh Liz, that's a great number off follicles, and it's still two days to EC! Hmmm, I'm starting to think f*uck it with the teas. I'm sure some websites will say it's too dangerous to breathe in the 2ww if you look hard enough.... So, clinic called today to say 3 more of our embryos reached blast today (day 6) but they weren't good enough quality to freeze. It's hard to think positive knowing that as it makes me wonder if any were capable of becoming a baby. It's our 2nd ICSI and again none to freeze! Having serious wobbles again and wondering what on earth we'll do if it doesn't work this time or ever. Sorry for bringing the thread's PMA down again! It's so hard, but of course you all know that. Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Lou - don't worry about non freezers, it just means that they are not sure they would defrost well not that they would make beautiful babies if fresh. You got 2 beauties in you that you need to send loving thoughts to! Hopefully you've planned something nice this weekend xxx

Afm ec Sunday and trigger 11:30 tonight!


----------



## louloublue

Lou I haven't even got to ET yet - that's tomorrow and I kind of share your pain - am so worried about what tomorrow will bring and we don't even have 1 in yet! We were also hoping to have some to freeze and am so hoping some more will make it! Try to stay positive and think happy thoughts - the one you have in you was the best!!:happydance:
Liz what a great number of follicles!! I had 11 on the 2nd scan and yet got more eggs! You must be really chuffed!:hugs:
Ebany sorry to hear your news.
Chloe it sounds like you need lots of rest this weekend :sleep:

So ET day tomorrow - am soooo nervous already - having a quiet evening in with a curry - shame no wine to wash it down with - nevermind am kind of used to the wine free diet now!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well x


----------



## Debbie82

Liz brill number of folloies hood luck for EC!

Loulou hope all goes well with ET

Lou I had none to freeze either on day 6, had a mini breakdown when I heard but gotta remember we've got the best 2 in the best place :winkwink:

Afm i've got some FRER so definitely testing before OTD eeek xx


----------



## Wallie

I have Egg Transfer tomorrow at 8:30am tomorrow morning. I'm so looking forward to it. Heard today from the embyologist and all 8 embryos are doing well.

I tested early last time. I'm not going to do that this time. I'll wait for AF or OTD if I make it that far.

Good luck everyone :happydance:


----------



## Debbie82

Hope all goes well Wallie, glad you're looking forward to it. I found ET all a bit surreal tbh :wacko:

I've been debating the whole testing early especially as trigger can give false results but just scared on finding out it hasn't worked over the phone :shrug:


----------



## Wallie

My clinic doesn't do blood test so I will have to do a HPT. I certainly would do a HPT if the clinic told you as I would want to be prepared either way.


----------



## Dwrgi

Good luck tomorrow louloublue-hope it goes well for you. I'm keeping everything crossed that it will all work out for you!

I know what you mean about a wine free diet-I'm GAGGING for a drink, especially as it's Friday night, and have got a sparkling water with lime to comfort me!!! 

Good luck, hun.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Wallie said:


> I have Egg Transfer tomorrow at 8:30am tomorrow morning. I'm so looking forward to it. Heard today from the embyologist and all 8 embryos are doing well.
> 
> I tested early last time. I'm not going to do that this time. I'll wait for AF or OTD if I make it that far.
> 
> Good luck everyone :happydance:

Good luck to you too Wallie, 8 embryos doing well is FANTASTIC news!

All fingers and toes crossed for you!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Quick question - ovitrelle, did you get the air out before injecting?


----------



## louloublue

Dwrgi thanks very much for your kind words and wishes! I just had still water!

Wallie I'll be thinking of you going through it as well tomorrow - we still had 7 yesterday - am hoping they will all have survived and we have some to freeze too, as long as we have a good enough one to go back that's the most important thing - they were all 6-8 cells yesterday which was Day 3! Big hugs and baby dust to you - hoping for BFP's for us both! At least we will both be exactly the same days and tww's!

Debbie thanks for your best wishes 

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Girls!

Hope you're all doing well-there's some fantastic news on here at the moment! I hope the BFPs keep on coming!

I have a quick question-as I've got low amh I am HIGHLY UNLIKELY to hyper stimm, so can I just stick to lots of milk and water etc. for my protein intake, instead of protein shakes??? I'm drinking 1 litres of milk a day and I 1/2 litres of water; also LOTS of chicken, fish, etc. etc. Is this enough do you think???

Any answers gratefully received!

Good luck to you all!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## louloublue

Hi dwrgi, 
I also ate lots of nuts and at my 2nd scan last Friday before EC my womb lining they were looking to be 6 and it was 13.2 - lots of people said nuts - and seeds are supposed to be full of protein as well!
Lou x


----------



## louloublue

Hi Liz,
I didn't get the air out of mine - I wasn't told too!!! I guess it didn't work out too bad for me! Can you call the clinic to ask? They should have a doctor on call you can ask.
Lou xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Oh, I did expell the air from my Ovitrelle - I did it without thinking. Worked out fine for me too so I guess it doesn't matter. I don't fancy injecting air into myself - my tummy is bloated enough already!

Good luck for tomorrow Wallie!!

I didn't have a call from the clinic today but then I don't think they said they'd call. They're going to ring tomorrow to confirm whether we're doing a 3 day transfer or going go blasto. They said yesterday that blasto is the most likely. Just have to hope my embies are hanging on.


----------



## lizlemon

Thank you loulou and leila - I think I'm going to expel the air as I think that is what I did last time! I'll be so glad when there are no more jabs as I'm bruised a lot on my tummy! 
Thanks again!


----------



## labmommy

Good luck tomorrow loulou! So exciting...


----------



## Lou32

Good luck Loulou and Wallie!! 
Fingers crossed for you Leila! The waiting is a killer. 
Liz - my Ovitrelle was a pre-filled syringe so I just jabbed myself without doing anything with it. My cons said not to worry about injecting air in anyway. 
AFM, going for wander round the shops today so hope it eases the 2ww torture. It's my nephew's christening tomorrow (my little sister's baby). I'm godmother. I'm a total cow as really not looking forward to it, esp all the questions about when are we gonna have kids. Honestly, the timing is not the best as the 2ww is a difficult time. 
Hope you all have a nice weekend & lots of luck xxx


----------



## Ebany

Wallie and loulou goodluck girls :hugs:

Liz GL for tomorrow hunni :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Chloe1

Good luck loulou, wallie and liz :)

lou hope the christening goes ok an nobody asks questions it really is the worst time to be hit with "so are you going to have a family"! The question really p**ses me off. 

Debbie, how are you feeling about testing? It's such a difficult decision! 

Ebany, how you feeling Hun? 

I feel ok today. I don't feel any "different". Forgot to let everyone know that we managed to freeze 3 little embies! We never imagined we would have anything to freeze so I'm really pleased.

Looking forward to some updates later xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Loulou good luck with the christening.

Chloe 3 frosties is great!

Afm, just had a call from the clinic. Of our 11 embies, 3 are 8 cell, 1 is 7 cell, 5 are 6 cell and 2 are 4 cell. The majority of the 9 6-8 cell ones are of a good grade so we're going to wait to go to blasto. Eeek!

I felt a little irked as both the embryologists I've spoken to have commented that "as you only want one put back..." err, no that's not my decision that's what the FS has said given my age (32) and other factors. I just want this to work.


----------



## labmommy

Great news Leila!


----------



## labmommy

Hope it goes smoothly Wallie!


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies,
Thinking of you today Liz - hope it goes well.
Wallie hope you are feeling ok -I feel strange (PUPO huh) - good strange just can't quite believe it's done as such - I have to do my test on Thursday 25th as we have 1 blasto embie on board so have already 2 days!
We had 2 to freeze as well!!!
Lou I hate all those questions and part of you feels like yelling do you not think maybe we have tried and had issues etcetc - so insensitive!
Loulou x


----------



## Ebany

Chloe1 said:


> Good luck loulou, wallie and liz :)
> 
> lou hope the christening goes ok an nobody asks questions it really is the worst time to be hit with "so are you going to have a family"! The question really p**ses me off.
> 
> Debbie, how are you feeling about testing? It's such a difficult decision!
> 
> Ebany, how you feeling Hun?
> 
> I feel ok today. I don't feel any "different". Forgot to let everyone know that we managed to freeze 3 little embies! We never imagined we would have anything to freeze so I'm really pleased.
> 
> Looking forward to some updates later xx

Yay on the 3 frozen embies hunni!!! :hugs:

Feeling a little meh today, mostly cos my throat is so sore!! I have a habit of pulling out the breathing tube when stirring before they get chance to deflate the balloon that keeps it in place and totally forgot to warn them so did it again thursday and really suffering for it now :dohh:

I don't do thing by halves me :haha:

How long till test day hun?


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies. I have two 8 cell, grade 4 embies on board now! :happydance: Had the transfer done today and everything went perfectly.

Doesn't look as if we'll have any frosties but that will be confirmed Monday. If there are, there may possibly be two front runners just now but nothings certain.

I feel weird in the fact that this is it now, nothing we can do but wait. My OTD is 29th August - eek! My clinic makes you wait 13 days from tranfer date! I'm sure if I have no AF by the 25th August I could test.

Great news Chloe in getting three frosties though, that's great news.


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi Girls-lots going on today! Such an exciting time for you all!

Fingers crossed that the two embies implant Wallie, wouldn't that just be amazing? I bet you can't wait to test!

Also good luck louloublue! Fingers crossed now! 

Leila Fae-brilliant results! Hopefully the strong ones will show themselves, but great numbers, and you must be so hopeful now! Hope it goes well! x

Hello Chloe, Ebany, labmommy, Lou32, and anybody else I may have missed! Hope you're all okay?

Enjoy your Saturday night!

AFM-still stimming and drinking as much as I can. I feel soooo bloated. Second scan next Thurs-hope we'll have more than two follies by then!

Big :hugs: to you all,
Axxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Yay Wallie! Now just sit back and think positive thoughts! :happydance:

Dwrgi, fingers crossed for your next scan.


----------



## Chloe1

Morning girls. 

Ebany I hope you're feeling a bit better today? My otd is Friday 19th so I have 5 more sleeps lol! 

Wallie that is fantastic news! My friend got 2 8 cell grade 4 embies transferred. She now has beautiful twin girls! 

Debbie how you feeling? Are you testing today? 

I feel fine, no different :shrug: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## Debbie82

Great news Leila on going to blast :happydance:

Wallie congrats on being pupo hope you don't go too crazy until OTD :haha:

Ebany hope you start to feel better soon.

Chloe at the stage you're at I felt totally unpregnant too, it's still early.

Afm, I tested fri and it came up positive, couldn't quite believe it so have done another couple of tests and still postive, even the digital is tellin me I'm preggers. Absolutely delighted but feeling nervous too. Think it'll feel more real providing beta tomorrow comes back good but just so so happy to have gotten over this hurdle espe ially since my embies were in the not so good category x x


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Debbie, that's brilliant news! 

I can't believe I've two embies on board never mind thinking I could be pregnant in a couple of weeks. It's just so unreal.


----------



## Dwrgi

Debbie82 said:


> Great news Leila on going to blast :happydance:
> 
> Wallie congrats on being pupo hope you don't go too crazy until OTD :haha:
> 
> Ebany hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> Chloe at the stage you're at I felt totally unpregnant too, it's still early.
> 
> Afm, I tested fri and it came up positive, couldn't quite believe it so have done another couple of tests and still postive, even the digital is tellin me I'm preggers. Absolutely delighted but feeling nervous too. Think it'll feel more real providing beta tomorrow comes back good but just so so happy to have gotten over this hurdle espe ially since my embies were in the not so good category x x

Debbie, that is absolutely wonderful news. I am soooo very pleased for you! Try and rest up and take it easy! Well done you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KittyCatJack

Hi ladies

Sorry for butting in but i only found this site today. I had two 3 day embies put back on Friday and am going stir crazy. This is our second cycle of IVF ICSI but we generally only get 3-5 fertilized eggs and our eggs don't live when frozen so we can only do fresh transfers. Prior to that we have done 2 years of OI and other fertility treatments.
This is our last try financially and also emotionally. We have been told we can't get a BFP naturally as my DH is fertility challenged. I also have 45 day cycles so it makes it all a bit hard.

Anyway baby dust to all.

Cat


----------



## Wallie

KittyCatJack said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry for butting in but i only found this site today. I had two 3 day embies put back on Friday and am going stir crazy. This is our second cycle of IVF ICSI but we generally only get 3-5 fertilized eggs and our eggs don't live when frozen so we can only do fresh transfers. Prior to that we have done 2 years of OI and other fertility treatments.
> This is our last try financially and also emotionally. We have been told we can't get a BFP naturally as my DH is fertility challenged. I also have 45 day cycles so it makes it all a bit hard.
> 
> Anyway baby dust to all.
> 
> Cat

Hi KC,

Glad you found us. I had ET on Saturday, two three day old embies on board now and testing for me is not until the 29th August! This is our second IVF too and I don't think I'll have any frosties. I'm not worrying about that as the two best were put back in me. Don't worry about frosties as there is a high criteria for them anyway and like me, you'll have the best put back :hugs:


----------



## Lou32

Congratulations Debbie! AFM, AF pains started today. Just a day earlier than our last cycle, which was BFN. I get early AF pains every month, so I know this is a sign it hasn't worked. I'm only on day 8, so is upsetting as I've barely made it into the second week. Just can't believe this is happening again...Had to come straight home after christening because it all got too much. Hi to everyone and hope you're all doing well x


----------



## Leila Fae

Lou32, sorry to hear that hon :hugs:

Cat, welcome!

Debbie, congratulations!! :happydance:

Afm not much to report as it's ET day tomorrow. I was wondering though, has anyone else had any problems with their progesterone? I'm on 2 pessaries a day and not feeling good at all. I know that you can have side effects but I feel like I've been hit by a brick! I'm totally shattered to the extent that doing anything feels a real effort, very bloated and (tmi) constipated. Oh, and irritable (poor DH). I look like I'm about 5 months pregnant which seems like a cruel irony given it's IVF which is to blame :dohh:


----------



## Debbie82

Thanks everyone:cloud9:

Cat welcome and good luck.

Lou, I know you know your body best but I really hope you're wrong:hugs:

Leila, I have severe blaoting, it has got worse the last few days. I'm on crimone gel or something and I don't think the doses are high but the bloat has been non-stop since a week past Sat which was ET day.


----------



## Wallie

I was bloated but today I'm okay. I had a couple of rhubarb yoghurts and it seems to have eased up quite a bit. Get some down you too, may help.


----------



## lizlemon

Lou - :hugs: to you and hoping it's not af xxx

Debbie - congratulations xxxx

Love to everyone else xx

Afm - had ec today, 14 eggs!!! Far less painful from last time. Dh has been very good looking after me. Mock transfer revealed very tight cervix (sorry if tmi) so they are going to do transfer slightly differently, which is good they found this our beforehand.

Love to all xx


----------



## Wallie

Great number of eggs!


----------



## Debbie82

Excellent egg report Liz and glad they've got a plan for ET :thumbup:


----------



## labmommy

Great job growing those eggs Liz! I'm excited for you do get you fertilization results tomorrow.


----------



## labmommy

ET tomorrow. A bit nervous because I haven't been getting reports on my embryo so I. Have no idea what I have there. Also nervous because the mock transfer was painful. They had me take two advil before it for cramps and pain. Now for the real thing I am to now do anything but insert a prometrium vaginally to relax the uterus. Anyone of you ladies allowed something?


----------



## KittyCatJack

Leila Fae said:


> Lou32, sorry to hear that hon :hugs:
> 
> Cat, welcome!
> 
> Debbie, congratulations!! :happydance:
> 
> Afm not much to report as it's ET day tomorrow. I was wondering though, has anyone else had any problems with their progesterone? I'm on 2 pessaries a day and not feeling good at all. I know that you can have side effects but I feel like I've been hit by a brick! I'm totally shattered to the extent that doing anything feels a real effort, very bloated and (tmi) constipated. Oh, and irritable (poor DH). I look like I'm about 5 months pregnant which seems like a cruel irony given it's IVF which is to blame :dohh:

Hi Leila

I had the same feeling with the progesterone. The first 4-5 days I thought I had hyper stimulation and asked my nurse about it and they checked my ovaries but all was OK. It finally passed after about 6 days and now I feel much better. 

Am having some cramping at the moment which I am hoping against hope is implantation as I have never had that before on any previous cycles. So finger crossed.

I hope the crap feeling goes for you, like it did me.

Cat


----------



## Leila Fae

Thanks for that Cat, I hope so too. I was at risk of hyperstimulation so I've been on Cabergoline. Fingers crossed the cramping is good news!

Labmommy, I've not been told about being able to take anything and I've not had a mock transfer either. My EC was painful so I'm hoping this will be ok.

The clinic just called and apparently we have a good number of embies at blasto so we're full steam ahead for ET at 11:45 today :happydance:


----------



## KittyCatJack

Yay thats wonderful. Lots of baby dust to you. How many are they putting back?


----------



## Chloe1

Good morning ladies. 

Debbie that is fantastic news!!! Im so pleased for you!! You must be desperate to get your bloods back today. Congrats!! Was it a shock to you? Did you feel no different? Im panicking as i just dont feel any different. Im worried as ive heard so many ladies say You know when your pregnant :shrug: and i feel nothing. 

Wallie, how you feeling?

Lou i really hope this isnt the case for you hun. How are you feeling today?

KCJ , this is a great thread to spend time on while you drive yourself crazy :haha:

Leila, hope transfer goes well glad you have some strong blasts!

Lizlemon, great numbers on EC!

Labmommy good luck with ET today.

4 more sleeps till OTD!!! Im going to go nuts this week :haha: Do you think its normal to feel like it hasnt worked :shrug: i feel like i should feel something! 

xxx


----------



## Debbie82

Thanks chloe I felt very normal til 6 days past the 5 day transfer and nausea hit me. My boobs aren't sore which is what most women get. I didn't have any cramps when implantation should've occurred. Even with nausea I was convinced it was my body playing tricks so I definitely didn't just know :haha:

Had my blood taken but don't get the testlt til 3-4 by which stage I'll be in a cottage in the middle of nowhere with no Internet access.

Hopefully when I return on Friday there's more good news on this thread.

Take care and good luck all xxxxx


----------



## Ebany

Wow congratz PUPO's!!

Congratz debbie hunni :D

Fingers crossed for friday chloe :hugs:

Fingers crossed lou hope its not AF :hugs:

GL for transfers tomorrow.

Welcome Kitty and GL!!!! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Dwrgi

Wallie said:


> KittyCatJack said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry for butting in but i only found this site today. I had two 3 day embies put back on Friday and am going stir crazy. This is our second cycle of IVF ICSI but we generally only get 3-5 fertilized eggs and our eggs don't live when frozen so we can only do fresh transfers. Prior to that we have done 2 years of OI and other fertility treatments.
> This is our last try financially and also emotionally. We have been told we can't get a BFP naturally as my DH is fertility challenged. I also have 45 day cycles so it makes it all a bit hard.
> 
> Anyway baby dust to all.
> 
> Cat
> 
> Hi KC,
> 
> Glad you found us. I had ET on Saturday, two three day old embies on board now and testing for me is not until the 29th August! This is our second IVF too and I don't think I'll have any frosties. I'm not worrying about that as the two best were put back in me. Don't worry about frosties as there is a high criteria for them anyway and like me, you'll have the best put back :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck Wallie! Fingers crossed for testing! Why does August 29th seem like such a long time away?? Thinking of you, Axxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lou32 said:


> Congratulations Debbie! AFM, AF pains started today. Just a day earlier than our last cycle, which was BFN. I get early AF pains every month, so I know this is a sign it hasn't worked. I'm only on day 8, so is upsetting as I've barely made it into the second week. Just can't believe this is happening again...Had to come straight home after christening because it all got too much. Hi to everyone and hope you're all doing well x

Oh Lou, I'm so sorry hun, but don't forget that early pregnancy symptoms are the same as menstruation symptoms. Try and stay positive and hang on in there-it's not over till the evil hag (AF) sings.

Huge hugs to you, Axxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

lizlemon said:


> Lou - :hugs: to you and hoping it's not af xxx
> 
> Debbie - congratulations xxxx
> 
> Love to everyone else xx
> 
> Afm - had ec today, 14 eggs!!! Far less painful from last time. Dh has been very good looking after me. Mock transfer revealed very tight cervix (sorry if tmi) so they are going to do transfer slightly differently, which is good they found this our beforehand.
> 
> Love to all xx

Flippin eck-14!!!! That's wonderful! Let's hope that you get some good results now!!! Fingers crossed-that sounds really promising!! 
xx


----------



## Dwrgi

Leila Fae said:


> Thanks for that Cat, I hope so too. I was at risk of hyperstimulation so I've been on Cabergoline. Fingers crossed the cramping is good news!
> 
> Labmommy, I've not been told about being able to take anything and I've not had a mock transfer either. My EC was painful so I'm hoping this will be ok.
> 
> The clinic just called and apparently we have a good number of embies at blasto so we're full steam ahead for ET at 11:45 today :happydance:

Good luck Leila Fae-fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## KittyCatJack

Hi Leila Fae
I think you will be at your transfer now. Good luck. I am thinking of you and sending lots of good thoughts
Cat


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi!

I'm just back and it all went fine. We have a good number of blastos and the one selected is an expanded blasto, about 150 cells. They showed us under the microscope and demonstrated the section which should become the placenta and the section which should (fingers crossed) become the baby!!

I'm now officially PUPO with a test date of 26th! I'm to call the lab tomorrow to find out how many frosties we'll have but it'll be at least 3 or 4 apparently :happydance:

Now I just have to wait!

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Wallie

That's excellent news Leila! Wow, lots of frosties too.

I heard today that my embies left were not good enough to freeze but never mind, I've got the best two transfered back to me anyway.

I think the 29th August, my OTD is ages away. I have found that my clinic let you go a while before they allow to to test. I suppose it's so that it's a very clear bfn or bfp :shrug:


----------



## Chloe1

thanks debbie, have a great time.

leila, congrats on being pupo :happydance: great you have some to freeze too!

Wallie, your clinic does make you wait a while. Are you going to test before then or wait till the OTD?


----------



## Wallie

Chloe1 said:


> thanks debbie, have a great time.
> 
> leila, congrats on being pupo :happydance: great you have some to freeze too!
> 
> Wallie, your clinic does make you wait a while. Are you going to test before then or wait till the OTD?

My LP is usually 14 days so if I can get to 15 days after EC which is the 25th August without spotting I'll test then. I tested early last cycle and it did my head it...seriously did it in.:dohh:


----------



## KittyCatJack

Thats great Leila Fae
Sounds like it was really good blast. My bloods are the same day how exciting. Your clinic must do them earlier then mine. 
We thought we might have 1 to freeze but they called me today to say it didn't get to blast stage and was gone. So this is the last stand. 

I know the drugs can mimic the symptoms of pregnancy but I have had cramps since last night and sore boobs. So here's hoping.


----------



## Ebany

Leila gratz on being PUPO hunni!!!


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies,
well i'm having lots of AF symptoms today and am so confused if it's good or bad, am trying to stay positive - this is sooooo hard - have no idea how I will get to next Thursday - OFT day! I have such bad bloating and cramps today - I am still PUPO though!
Debbie - congrats hun that's such wonderful news!
Leila - another one PUPO - hope you are feeling ok - sounds like you have a great blasto on board!
Chloe - not long now - how are you feeling?
Cat - welcome - this is a great thread to ask questions and share!
Lou - am keeping everything crossed for you xx
Liz - how are you feeling after EC yesterday?
Anyone else I have missed apologies but hope you are all doing well? 
Lou lou xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Hello everyone, loads going on at the mo in this thread and hopefully we will get some more good news soon xxx

Afm I'm feeling better after ec this time compared to last time :) and we got 8 eggs fertilise which is a slightly better % than last time :) been provisionally booked for transfer on wednesday but they will phone on the day to confirm or ish on till Friday. I'm hoping for Friday so my abdomen can really recover from yesterday. Also tonight is first progesterone jab by dh.....he's never injected me before so we will see how it goes!!

:dust: to all and rock on the :bfp: s!


----------



## labmommy

Leila my dear I'm joining you hon...
Officially PUPO with twins! 8 still progressing.
Otf was to be 24th but can't get day off so it'll be 27th. Will start tesing hpt Sunday...


----------



## louloublue

labmommy said:


> Leila my dear I'm joining you hon...
> Officially PUPO with twins! 8 still progressing.
> Otf was to be 24th but can't get day off so it'll be 27th. Will start tesing hpt Sunday...

woohoo labmommy another one PUPO!!!i hav 
I am only into Day 5 of the tww and it is torture and to top it all I have funny cramps - sort of like af pains but not - omg torture!!
Hope you are doing ok?
loulou


----------



## labmommy

When willyou test loulou? The cramps sound sound promising. Maybe implanting?


----------



## Lainey27

Hello all :hi:

Wow - I haven't been on for a few days - so much has happened! 

Congratulations to the PUPO ladies - fingers crossed for those BFP's! :thumbup:

Debbie - congratulations on your BFP - fantastic news! :happydance:

AFM - I am going in for EC tomorrow at 9am - bit nervous to be honest. I am dreading the 2ww - and i'm not even there yet!!!


----------



## louloublue

Lainey27 said:


> Hello all :hi:
> 
> Wow - I haven't been on for a few days - so much has happened!
> 
> Congratulations to the PUPO ladies - fingers crossed for those BFP's! :thumbup:
> 
> Debbie - congratulations on your BFP - fantastic news! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I am going in for EC tomorrow at 9am - bit nervous to be honest. I am dreading the 2ww - and i'm not even there yet!!!

Lainey - good luck for tomorrow - hoping for lots of lovely eggs for you!!!

Labmommy - testing is 25th - 9 days to go!!!! I'm hoping that's what it is!!! Some of the pains are like af pains and others are like tight little cramps!!!


----------



## Ebany

Labmommy congrats on being PUPO!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lainey27

Thanks loulou! 

I had 12 eggs last time which was ok - it's going to be so hard not to compare this time around. I am just driving myself a bit :wacko: I think!


----------



## louloublue

Well best of luck and hoping for a fab number for you! i'll look forward to coming on and seeing how many you get - I'll be thinking of you!:hugs:

I had my 5dt Sat just gone and am already wondering what each and every symptom is!


----------



## Leila Fae

Labmommy congrats!!

Lainey good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## KittyCatJack

Hi Lou Lou

Congrats on your PUPO. I am also having the weird crampy but not crampy feeling. I was hopefully putting it down to implantation but I can't help wondering if it s the progesterone. Hopefully implantation, I've never had as many symptoms when using the progresterone before. I have screening bloods today to tell what my levels are doing so hopefully that will tell me something. 

It just struck me i should probably explain that I am in Australia so our system seems slightly different to you guys. There isn't any Aussy based forums as good as this though for some reason. Hope no one minds me joining from the other side of the world. 
Cat


----------



## KittyCatJack

Damn just read the side effects to the progesterone I am on and cramping is one of the side effects. As is nausea and vomiting which I also have today. Feeling very disheartened.


----------



## lizlemon

Don't be disheartened kittycatjack, it's all good and got my fx for you! Also oz is fab place to live, jealous!!! Xxxx


----------



## lizlemon

Good luck lainey, hope you get lots of lovely eggies!!!! X


----------



## louloublue

KittyCatJack said:


> Damn just read the side effects to the progesterone I am on and cramping is one of the side effects. As is nausea and vomiting which I also have today. Feeling very disheartened.

Mine say the same!!! However, I have also read on lots of other posts that the symptoms they give you and af and pg are all the same which is why I am so confused as obviously cannot be sure what they are!So hopefully we will both get our :bfp: before too long!!! So we have to try and stay positive :hugs:

loulou x


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls hope you are all well.

I was getting a little excited last night as i felt very light headed and i was so tired all day despite 10 hours sleep. Then i discovered that these can be a side effect of progesterone too :growlmad:

Im driving myself nuts this week. 3 more sleeps till otd :wacko:


----------



## louloublue

Chloe1 said:


> Hi girls hope you are all well.
> 
> I was getting a little excited last night as i felt very light headed and i was so tired all day despite 10 hours sleep. Then i discovered that these can be a side effect of progesterone too :growlmad:
> 
> Im driving myself nuts this week. 3 more sleeps till otd :wacko:

Hi Chloe,

I'm only into my 4dp5dt and am doing my own head in!! How have you got to now and stayed sane??? Are you tempted to test yet or do you have a blood test? I have a hpt but not until next Thusrday! I have lots of cramps, sore bb's and am soooooo tired, also I feel unbelievably cold! All of these symptoms could be anything!!

loulou x


----------



## Chloe1

Hi loulou im 6dp 5dt and i dont know im managing :wacko: one minute im up the next im down! I just dont know what to think. I want to test but i know i wont cope with a BFN. Ive had so many over the years but i would be completely devastated if icsi didnt work for me :nope:

Im at work but thats not even helping me keep my mind off it! xx


----------



## louloublue

Chloe,
I went back to work yesterday hoping that it would keep me busy enough to stop obsessing over every cramp, symptom etc and it's not really worked. How come's if your 6dp5dt you test as soon as friday? 
I had transfer last Saturday and I don't test until next Thursday?
Am i asking a silly question?
loulou


----------



## Chloe1

Hi loulou, ive noticed that some clinics leave you longer. My clinic tests 14 after EC because on a normal cycle you would be 14dpo. Im lucky i dont have long to wait but it feels like forever!! Does that make sense? lol x


----------



## louloublue

Hi chloe,
makes perfect sense my ec was last monday! so maybe I can test next monday - although af could be due anytime from this :wacko:saturday as my cycles are quite short 26-28 days so it may be here before I even get to testing!!!! :cry: the aiting is agony! 
loulou


----------



## Chloe1

i know what your going through, the waiting is getting harder every day. DH thinks we should wait till the blood test on Friday but the thought of getting bad news over the phone is horrible. The thought of doing a test makes me feel sick. I really dont know what to do :shrug:

Im glad we have these threads to help make us feel sane :haha: xx


----------



## louloublue

me too!!!! I am so glad i can share it and others know exactly what you are on about! 
I hope the :witch:does not get me first as I will then be pretty sure what the outcome is!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies- nice to see some good news on here again! I am 7 days into stimms now and had first u/s yesterday with around 6 follies on each side measuring around 11-12mm on left and slightly smaller on right. Not sure if that is great? but nurse seemed to think it was fine-back tomorrow for next scan. Had major sweats and stomach twinges today and feel pretty bloated-just drinking loads of water...

Congrats to those now PUPO and fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hey girls! Keep up the positivity! I am sure you will all be okay and you will get the news you want! No point worrying unduly....

Btw, and excuse my ignorance, but what does 5dp 6dt mean?

Huge hugs to everybody on here!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Ladies, can you help? I seem to have got a bit panicky about hubby's sperm sample (not something I say often!) but I haven't exactly felt like dtd so it's prob been 3 weeks or so...I will ask at clinic tomorrow but what's the general guidance on how long to abstain but also whether there is a maximum time hubby should abstain-does that make sense? ie if hubby waits now till next week it will prob be like 4 weeks or something or should he make sure the sperm is only a week or so old? (I know the sperm itself won't be a week old!) x


----------



## Wallie

KittyCat82 said:


> Ladies, can you help? I seem to have got a bit panicky about hubby's sperm sample (not something I say often!) but I haven't exactly felt like dtd so it's prob been 3 weeks or so...I will ask at clinic tomorrow but what's the general guidance on how long to abstain but also whether there is a maximum time hubby should abstain-does that make sense? ie if hubby waits now till next week it will prob be like 4 weeks or something or should he make sure the sperm is only a week or so old? (I know the sperm itself won't be a week old!) x

Just before the actual EC your OH should abstain for no more than 3 days. I'm sure that's what it said in our notes.


----------



## Wallie

Dwrgi said:


> Hey girls! Keep up the positivity! I am sure you will all be okay and you will get the news you want! No point worrying unduly....
> 
> Btw, and excuse my ignorance, but what does 5dp 6dt mean?
> 
> Huge hugs to everybody on here!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

5 days past 6 day transfer - basically 11 days past egg collection.


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks Wallie-so no more/less than 3 days? I'll check with fs tomorrow x


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi, how's everyone doing?

I've had a fairly chilled day but it's back to work tomorrow for a handover with my boss before she goes on leave for 2 1/2 weeks. Eeek! Not great timing but to be fair to her she was supposed to have all of this week off but amended her plans when my dates slipped - she's great! I guess that a busy couple of weeks at work may help with the 2ww but I'm worried it'll be really stressful :nope: 

The clinic called today and we have 3 frosties which is fab, very pleased with that.


----------



## lizlemon

KittyCat82 said:


> Thanks Wallie-so no more/less than 3 days? I'll check with fs tomorrow x

Trigger day should be last release of swimmers ie 2/3 days. Also regular release of swimmers is good for quality too. We have not dtd for ages also not supposed to after trigger!


----------



## Dwrgi

We were told that OH needs to ejaculate every two days during beginning of cycle, to ensure that sample is full of fresh sperm. Then to abstain for three days before egg collection.

Thank you for the 5dp 6dt explanation! It's all new to me!

Hope you're all okay?? xx
:hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Wow, so worn out! Went to work for a bit today and I'm exhausted. Not sure if it was work or from ET too? Anywho, the nurse called, we have 6 frozen embryo babies! I'm so happy! I assume they thaw them two at a time so its like three frozen cycles.


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks ladies-our clinic hadn't said anything yet about sperm sample-going to ask today, slightly worried now that we haven't been dtd-hubby has very good sperm so not sure if that makes any difference-probably not. Perhaps if we dtd today, fri and then the earliest ec will be is Monday? Oh dear, I'm stressing about it now! X


----------



## lizlemon

we have not dtd since i started the cycle for down reg, ie nearly two months. Mainly because I was not on BC and did not want to accidently get preggers when on the drugs that are not good for a developing natural embryo! But DH has been releasing the sperms very day by himself as he does have bad swimmers and we were told by a fs that this can help! Good luck and i ma sure you have done nothing wrong xxx


----------



## Lainey27

Hello everyone :hi:. Thanks for all your good thoughts :hugs:

Well EC went well yesterday - 13 eggs!! I was really pleased with that :happydance:
I've to phone at 10.15 this morning to check fertilisation etc - fingers crossed it's a good number. 
I'm in for ET tomorrow - they'll tell me what time when i ring this morning. 
With my last cycle I had ET on the thursday and went back to work on the Monday. However this time i am off for 2 weeks. We need to chart our leave in the November of the year before - so i charted the next 2 weeks last year! I am hoping that's a good sign :haha:

I think my OTD will be 31st. Last time i didnt test early, and i wont be this time either. I preferred the option of someone else breaking the bad news to me. As it was, AF appeared the day before OTD, so i already knew. 

Hope everyone is doing ok - and the PUPO ladies are taking it easy :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Lainey that is a fab number! Fx for tomorrow xxx

Afm just got day 3 report, all 8 still alive, 6 good and 2 a bit behind. So going to wait till Friday for transfer and then I will be pupo!!!!


----------



## Chloe1

morning girls how are we all?

loulou, how you feeling today?

Kittycat82, sounds like some good follicles! Not long for you now.

Lainey, hoping for a good fertilization report for you today. 13 eggs is great!

Leila, fab news on the 3 frosties (same as me :happydance:) Hope work is not too stressful for you. 

labmommy, wow 6 frosties. Thats amazing!! 

Lizlemon, glad the embies are doing well. 2 more days till transfer then you will be pupo :happydance:

Well, im feeling ok today. Had a nice chat with DH last night. He obviously can tell im worried about OTD. A few tears but i feel a bit better for it today. Ive decided im not going to test, i will wait for the clinic to call me on Friday. If it is bad news i would rather they told me than staring at a neg PG test. I know i should be thinking positive but its so hard. This has been the longest week of my life :haha: xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-thanks for the advice lizlemon-after having a mild panic about the whole thing (I swear its the hormones) hubby emails me back to say it is not a problem if I know what he means...turns out he has been, ahem, 'releasing' regularly..quite amusing now but jees, I was convinced this morning it would fail now! Need to calm down.....! x


----------



## KittyCatJack

Hi All

I was always told 2-3 days abstinance before collection. 

Hope everyone is doing OK today. I have had a addition to apple juice today. The only thing we had in the house were the little box's left over from a party and i have drunk 5. Also all I could smell when i was cooking dinner was cat food, which is interesting as the cat food lives outside and it's winter here so the house was closed up. Maybe its a good sign. Who knows still 9 sleeps to go.


----------



## Leila Fae

Sounds like things are going well.

Cat, glad DH is keeping his supply fresh - my DH and I discussed when he'd need to have a clear out when our EC dates kept moving!

Labmommy 6 frosties is awesome!

Lizlemon - nearly ET time!

Chloe let's hope our parallel journeys end in matching BFPs :thumbup:

Afm not much to report. First day back at work which was busy as expected. I finally feel like I've recovered from EC and the slight overstimulation. My tummy isn't as painfully bloated now although the progesterone is keeping me a bit bloated and making my wardrobe choices tricky. At work I tend to favour straight skirts and fairly fitted tops which I can't really wear. 

I'm trying to keep up with the positive thoughts. Still a long way to go before the 26th!


----------



## Please

Hi Girls! Jumping on with u all if that's ok. AF arrived today this is our second IVF cycle, although we didn't complete the first one (explains in my siggy) I have a baseline scan & BW @ 11.15am on Friday, I am due to start stimming also on Friday providing no probs with bloods/US. I am on the short protocol in hopes that my ovaries won't go crazy this time, also the lowest dose my clinic has ever started anyone on, only 75iu gonal f. Wishing you all the best of luck whatever stage your at.


----------



## Wallie

Please said:


> Hi Girls! Jumping on with u all if that's ok. AF arrived today this is our second IVF cycle, although we didn't complete the first one (explains in my siggy) I have a baseline scan & BW @ 11.15am on Friday, I am due to start stimming also on Friday providing no probs with bloods/US. I am on the short protocol in hopes that my ovaries won't go crazy this time, also the lowest dose my clinic has ever started anyone on, only 75iu gonal f. Wishing you all the best of luck whatever stage your at.

Good luck dearie, hope this one works out for you. IVF didn't work for us last time either that's the reason for ICSI this time which was 100% better. FX'd you don't overstim and you get loads of fertilised eggies. :hugs::happydance:


----------



## louloublue

Hi ladies,
Chloe - i'm not too bad thanks hun, almost in the one week wait!!! I's been a long first week, am still getting cramps, and I feel exhausted and I keep feeling really cold at lunchtime every day. How are you today?
Please - welcome - I hope everything works ou this time for you and you don't over stim!
Liz - not long now - how are you feeling?
Labmommy - great number of frosties for you.
Wallie - how are you?
Hello to all you other lovely ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Afm been away on work conference since yesterday tea time and am soooo glad to be home with DH to take care of me! I will definitely be intending to have an early night tonight! Those very few people(3) at work that know kept fussing over me - telling me not to overdo it and not work too hard!!! A restful evening is most definitely in store!

Lots of :dust: to everyone 

loulou


----------



## Ebany

Please said:


> Hi Girls! Jumping on with u all if that's ok. AF arrived today this is our second IVF cycle, although we didn't complete the first one (explains in my siggy) I have a baseline scan & BW @ 11.15am on Friday, I am due to start stimming also on Friday providing no probs with bloods/US. I am on the short protocol in hopes that my ovaries won't go crazy this time, also the lowest dose my clinic has ever started anyone on, only 75iu gonal f. Wishing you all the best of luck whatever stage your at.

Goodluck hunni, i hope this one works for you and you get some great embies :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Lainey27

Hi girls, 

Hope you're all well. I got a great fertilisation report from the clinic - 10 out of 13 have fertilised normally :happydance: 
I am in for ET tomorrow at 1.50pm - v nervous!


----------



## Wallie

Lainey27 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope you're all well. I got a great fertilisation report from the clinic - 10 out of 13 have fertilised normally :happydance:
> I am in for ET tomorrow at 1.50pm - v nervous!

Good luck Lainey!:happydance: Will u be having one or two returned to you?


----------



## louloublue

Lainey27 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope you're all well. I got a great fertilisation report from the clinic - 10 out of 13 have fertilised normally :happydance:
> I am in for ET tomorrow at 1.50pm - v nervous!

Good luck for tomorrow Lainey - that is great success so far - you will be PUPO along with so many of us now! 

:hugs:


----------



## Lou32

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. Did a test this morning (12 days past EC) and it's BFN. I already knew in my heart it was, because the bad AF cramps had started on day 8, just like my 1st failed ICSI. I started using natural progesterone cream as the cyclogest don't give me enough progesterone (did tell doc that but didn't listen) and the cramps went with the cream so I thought I was still in the game. But woke up this morning with bad tummy ache and boobs stopped hurting so did a test. Just feel numb right now. I didn't think this could happen to us. I can't help but feel like our whole future we'd planned is going up in smoke. I really really wish you all the best and hope you get your BFPs, as nobody deserves to feel like this.xxx


----------



## lizlemon

:hugs: :hugs: sorry xxxx


----------



## Chloe1

Hi lou, i am so sorry. Its so unfair that we have to go through this journey in the first place never mind getting disapointing results. I really hope youre ok and im thinking of you. xxxxxx

Loulou, feeling ok today. Cant believe my results are tomorrow. Im feeling really worried about how i will cope if i get neg results. I want off this rollercoaster!! How are you?

Lainey, congrats on fertilization reports and good luck with ET.

Hope everyone else doing well.

So im in for bloods in the morning and should get my results about 3 ish. Feeling really worried :sad1: xx


----------



## louloublue

Lou, I am so sorry hun, I am sure no words can help, at the moment, but Chloe hit it on the head really to have to go through this anyway and then not have it turn out the way you want must be absolutely hearbreaking, great big :hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots of love, loulou xxxx

Chloe - wow only 1 day to go huh?! Best of luck hun I will be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thoughts and :dust:

Lainey - thinking of you today - I am sure it will all go well :hugs:

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well!

I am now in the one week wait!!!!

loulou


----------



## KittyCat82

Very sorry Lou x


----------



## KittyCat82

Just an update for me-I had my second scan yesterday (day 8 of stimms)and I am a bit worried-I have about 13 follies all getting to 11mm ish I think. I thought I may have more? Does this sound ok? Did any of you ladies increase in numbers after day 8ish?Nurse seemed happy and used words like 'fab' and said it was progressing nicely so I dont want to be too down. She said that slow and steady is good and they wont increase my meds as my AMH is quite high. Go back for u/s tomorrow am-they cant say when EC will be yet-sometime next week they think between Mon-Thurs, which is causing havoc at work!


----------



## Wallie

So sorry Loulou but are you sure you are out already. What's your usual LP? I hope there's still time for it all to change for you. AF hasn't appeared yet has it?

KittyCat, everything for you sounds great. No need to feel down one bit. :hugs:

AFM - 8dpo and I've burst into tears twice today. I'm feeling very positive though and not down, so I just can't understand why I've been crying.


----------



## Chloe1

Kittycat, im sute i had about 8-9 follicles between 10-13mm on day 8. At EC i got 14 eggs so it sounds like your right on target :) 

thank you loulou, will keep you posted

wallie, i have been tearful on and off and like you just wasnt sure why :shrug:

xxx


----------



## louloublue

That makes 3 of us Chloe and Wallie, I have been really teary too myself today! How strange!:hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Lou32 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. Did a test this morning (12 days past EC) and it's BFN. I already knew in my heart it was, because the bad AF cramps had started on day 8, just like my 1st failed ICSI. I started using natural progesterone cream as the cyclogest don't give me enough progesterone (did tell doc that but didn't listen) and the cramps went with the cream so I thought I was still in the game. But woke up this morning with bad tummy ache and boobs stopped hurting so did a test. Just feel numb right now. I didn't think this could happen to us. I can't help but feel like our whole future we'd planned is going up in smoke. I really really wish you all the best and hope you get your BFPs, as nobody deserves to feel like this.xxx

I am sooooo sorry Lou, I am sending you a HUGE virtual hug. This is the worst thing that I have ever been through, and then to have the courage to go for IVF to end up with a BFN, is just the worst thing ever. I am sooo sorry hun. You are a very brave woman and you deserve better than this, but I am CERTAIN that you will get your own little baby; it's just a matter of when. Hang on in there hun. Be kind to yourself now, and put you and your needs first. I am thinking of you, hun.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Oh Lou I'm so sorry to hear about that. My thoughts aree with you xoxo


----------



## labmommy

Chloe good luck to you! I so hope you get good news!


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! How are you all?? I'm sorry to read that so many are feeling so emotional-don't forget that our bodies have had to cope with SO much stuff, hormones, and scans, and proddings, and needles, not to mention the emotional investment we all put in this. It is a hugely stressful thing, and I guess things will out?? I'm thinking of you all and sending you BIG :hugs::hugs:.

Hey Lainey, good luck for tomorrow. That sounds really promising! Fingers crossed for you!

Hi to everybody else!

I had my second scan today, CD9, and they found a total of 9 follicles, which I'm delighted about, as my amh is really low. They are all between 9-12mm, and I now have another scan on Monday and then EC either Wednesday or Thursday. Eeeeeek. Does anybody know if there is any chance that I can ovulate on my own, before the trigger shot??? 

Anyway, big hugs to you all! Good luck guys! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Oh dear-just had a call from the FS to say they want me to increase my meds-I am waiting a call back to see what my E2 level is-I think they want me to increase by 1 powder so that would be 3 in total-feel quite upset now x


----------



## Ebany

Oh lou hunni i am so sorry, big hugs to both you and your DH :hugs:

Chloe GL for tomorrow hunni i have everything crossed for you hunni :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Cat, don't feel down they're just doing what is right for you and remember everyone is different. If you need a bit more of a boost with the meds then that's nothing to worry about.

Dwrgi, you won't ovulate on your own before the trigger. Did you do the long protocol? If so I presume you are still taking whatever your down regging meds were (although possibly a lower dosage). That will stop you oving naturally.

Lou, a thousand :hugs: to you.

Chloe - everything is crossed for you!

Afm I've actually not had a bad day. I think it's only when you start to feel better that you realise how truly awful you had been feeling. Ever since I started down regging I've felt like sh*t and that only got worse what with the overeagerness of my ovaries. It's taken me a week to properly get over my EC and my bloating is finally at the 'bit bloated but I can cope' stage.

I'm still thinking positive thoughts. Testing one week tomorrow so nervous about what may or may not happen next week. I'm just trying to avoid unnecessary stress where I can (tricky at work!). My dad died unexpectedly in early Jan this year and Saturday would have been his 70th birthday so I think that's going to be a bit hard to deal with. Man, 2011 has been a crazy year so far!


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls just to let u know I started bleeding today and I've got horrible cramps :cry::cry::cry:

I don't think I can put myself through this anymore it hurts too bad:nope:

thank you to all you lovely girls for the support and advice and helping me every step of the way. You have all been great. 

Good luck to the rest of you all I wish you all the luck in the world.

I'm taking a big break from bnb :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## louloublue

Chloe hun, omg I am soo soo sorry, nothing else I can say will make it any better, this journey can be so great and then so cruel, but, sending you massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots and lots of love to you and your DH, thinking of you, loulou xxxxx


----------



## Ebany

Oh no chloe hunni i am so sorry! big hugs to you and your DH :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Chloe :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

I'm so sorry Chloe :hugs: xxxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Chloe-I am really sorry-if this is your first round they can often learn a lot from it-that is why second rounds are often successful but I appreciate you probably dont really want to hear that right now x

Ladies, I could do with some opinions-had 3rd u/s this am-I saw the nurse manager-there are still around12-13 follies but only about 6 are decent size-they upped my meds yesterday and are talking about upping them again today-they are gonna call me in bit. They said my E2 was around 660 on day 8 which is increasing. 

They said it is all fine and progressing well just a bit slowly but they dont want to increase too much as my general hormone levels are good and they may end up with more follies but immature eggs. I was on my own this am as hubby couldnt make it and really not sure how to interpret this info-does it sound ok?

I will ask what my E2 levels are today when they call. Just feel very worried for some reason, sorry to be a pain x


----------



## Debbie82

Hi Everyone, well thats me back from my wee hol so hopefully am up to speed with everyone.

Chloe I'm so sorry :witch: has arrived :hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care of yourself:hugs:

Lou lI am also very sorry it hasn't worked for you, you poor soul :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kittycat, I too was a slow responder and on my pre EC scan only had 6 follies in range and my clinic didn't even increase my dose - I just stimmed a little longer. I really panicked there would be too few eggs but come EC I had 10. I would just put your faith in the clinic - I know its tough but the nurse kept telling me I was responding absolutely fine and well it all ended up working out well so slow is sometimes best.

Leila you sound like you're coping well and approaching the 2ww a lot more sanely than I did. Good luck for next week and hope Saturday isn't too hard:hugs:

Wallie glad you're feeling positive, hopefully the tears are down to hormone changes in the right direction:winkwink:

Dwrgi, great follie count and don't worry about ovulating its only once you trigger you can ovulate.

Hope EC went well Lainey:thumbup:

Loulou congrats in now being in the 1ww:happydance:

Liz I take it you're PUPO now - congrats:thumbup:

Please good luck with this cycle.

Labmommy congrays on being PUPO not long til OTD:happydance:

Apologies if I've missed anyone.

Afm, had beta on Monday and was 150 which am really pleased about so as of today I am 4w4d pregnant. Still not sunk in and side effects come and go but just trying to remember it is still early days. Scan booked for 14th Sept which feels ages away but isn't too bad in the grand scheme of things.

Good Luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Thank you so much Debbie-I am a bit of an emotional wreck today-just feel like bawling at any minute. I am going to try and forget about it all over weekend and see what monday brings-congrats again, you must be on cloud nine! x


----------



## lizlemon

I'm pupo to one!!!! We decided to freeze the other as bother were hatching! Off on holiday tomorrow, so won't be around much. Sending loads of pma to everyone xxxxx

Also kittycat I had my meds changed daily so that it is tailored to your body. They will grow and it will be ec before you know it xxxx


----------



## Debbie82

Definitely on :cloud9: especially since my odds seemed to decrease with each stage.

Really hope Monday brings good news Kitty, its so emtional draining though.

Congrays Liz on being PUPO, enjoy your holiday and fingers crossed you return with good news.


----------



## labmommy

Oh Chloe I'm so sorry...xoxo


Liz congrats on being pupo!

Debbie...congrats again!

Drwgi those are good numbers. Keep it up!


----------



## Lainey27

Chloe and Lou - I am so sorry - sending you both :hugs::hugs:

AFM - ET went well yesterday & I am now PUPO with twins! They replaced 2 grade 1 embryos - graded as 8 & 9 out of 10. Not only that, they managed to freeze another 6 embies - totally unexpected as we had no frosties last time and we were so chuffed :happydance:

Now in the dreaded 2ww and I test on 31st. 

Hope everyone else is well & thanks for your good wishes :hugs::hugs:


----------



## louloublue

Ah congrats Lainey, it all sounds like it has gone well all round. Congrats on being PUPO with 2 good embies!

Liz congrats on being PUPO too!

Congrats again Debbie am sooo, sooo happy for you! Hope you are feeling ok xx

Kittycat I am sure the clinic see this all the time and know that what they are doing is the best course of action.

Happy Friday to all you lovely ladies.

Afm I am happy it's friday and I can have a restful weekend! Sooo looking forward to not doing much and am now in the 1ww and praying the :witch: stays away!


----------



## Leila Fae

louloublue said:


> Afm I am happy it's friday and I can have a restful weekend! Sooo looking forward to not doing much and am now in the 1ww and praying the :witch: stays away!

I'm with you on this one! I feel I've been doing so well up until now (ok it's only been 4 days!) but starting to feel the pressure a bit!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi everyone! I'm new here, I'll be starting down regging for ICSI #1 on Aug 28 to try and conceive our second child, I was hoping for some company and was wondering if anyone was starting soon as well?


----------



## yellowbell

hi Kelly!
I've just started down regging, I'm on my 6th day now. It's my first ICSI.

hi to all of you ladies.
Congrats to all who are PUPO and I wish you all the best!

:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay! I can't wait to start d regging, are you taking lupron? My clinic does suprefact which is a nasal spray but I asked them for the lupron b/c I have issues with nasal sprays, I hope they approve it, I get my meds on monday.


----------



## yellowbell

I'm taking Lucrin injections. I wish it was just nasal sprays but I guess the injections are my clinic's standards. It doesn't hurt much though, since it just uses the little insulin syringe. 
Good luck on Monday! ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! With the nasal spray you have to take it 5 times a day even over night so I'd rather the once a day injection over having to set my alarm at night. It's more consistent to I would think the injection that is.


----------



## labmommy

Bfp this morning girls! Can't wait for bloods! 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Debbie82

Big congratulations Labmommy :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

How many days past transfer are you?


----------



## labmommy

Woohoo! Yay Debbie, you tool!

6dp5dt. Yesterday was a negative!


----------



## Debbie82

Excellent, I was 6dp5dt too when I got my positive but I didn't believe it :dohh:

That's god you're getting bloods tomorrow, I had to wait 3 days which felt like a lifetime.

Here's to a happy and healthy 36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats!!!!


----------



## yellowbell

yay labmommy! congratulations! :happydance:

Kelly, now that you mentioned that the nasal sprays are 5 times a week, I think I do prefer the injections then :blush: I hope your clinic would give you your request.


----------



## Leila Fae

Labmommy fabulous news!! :happydance:

I'm 6dp5dt today, you're tempting me to test early. I must be strong! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I am sure they will but it's a matter of getting hold of the doc to change the script in time. I don't know if there's a price difference either or what it is but I think it'll be worth it to not have to sniff spray 5 times a day for two weeks.


----------



## Lainey27

Congrats Labmommy!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dwrgi

Brilliant news Labmommy! Huge HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you! I bet you can't believe it, but you sooooo deserve it! Well done!

:dance::dance::dance::awww::awww::awww::hug::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::coolio:


----------



## Lou32

Hi everyone
Just wanted to pop in one last time to say congrats to those of you who got your BFPs and I'm so sorry for those who didn't (Chloe - I know how you feel. It's heartbreaking xxx).
I too am going to take a break from BnB as I'm finding it all so hard and overwhelming at the moment. I can put down our first BFN to bad luck, but this second go we got two blasts and a BFN and I'm seriously worried this is never gonna happen for us. The thought is too much to take. I've not coped too well with this second cycle (you may have noticed!) and the past week, esp since I started my period, has been sheer hell. I'm off sick at the moment as i can't sleep and can't seem to function v well, so I'm just hoping I can drag myself out of it sometime soon. 
Anyway, enough of my moaning. I really sincerely hope you all get your BFPs and I want to thank you again for putting up with me!
xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

I am so sorry Lou-can they give you more info as to why it didnt work this time? I think so much of it is luck. I just wanted to send some hugs your way and hope you find strength from family and friends around you at the moment and that you will be feeling better and more positive about it all very soon x


----------



## louloublue

Hi Ladies,
I am out now too AF has arrived, cannot tell you how upset we are, hubby keeps reminding me of our 2 frozen embies but, am just sooo gutted this one didn't stick. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
Felt so positive this time last week and even until yesterday afternoon, then just knew something had changed! I will probably take a break from b & b for a while too, but love, luck and :dust: to you all
loulou xxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry louloublue :hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

I was due to test on Friday but started spotting today and it looks like classic pre AF spotting so I think I'm out. The clinic tells you to test even if you do bleed but I'm going to see how full on it gets before buying any HPTs. Completely gutted. I've got a busy and stressful day at work lined up and I just don't know how I'm going to get through it.


----------



## KittyCatJack

Hi Ladies
I havent been on for a while but have been watching everyones progress. So sorry for those who got a BFN and congrats those still hanging on. 

AFM i still have 3 days till bloods. I had some crampling last night but went away again so not sure what that meant. 

Good luck all for either this or future cycles,

Cat


----------



## Lainey27

Lou and Louloublue - I am truly so sorry to hear that. I know how devastating it is - sending you both lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody! How are you all? Lots of bad news today and I am soooooo sorry to those of you who think they are out-it is just too cruel for words. I am sending you huge hugs.

Leila, hunny, why don't you go home? You shouldn't be expected to deal with work with what you're going through. Put yourself first hun, and go home and relax. So sorry, but if the period hasn't arrived, you never know. But rest, that is the best thing you can do!

Lots of love to you all,
Axxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Leila Fae

Ah, if only I could go home but I have so much to do! My boss is on leave this week and next so I'm covering her urgent work as well as my own job and it's hell! Still, gives me less time to worry - although doesn't stop it! The work won't get done on it's own and I'll just come in to accumulated piles of queries to deal with tomorrow.

Just sneaking on here during a late lunchbreak tht I'm making myself take. Trying not to bite people's heads off!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you still get good news Leila I think keeping your self busy is smart that's what I've been doing and it's helping pass the time instead of making my self crazy thinking about all of it all day long.


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone! i'm a little behind w/this thread.. i have a quick question.. has anyone tried royal jelly? i just ordered some last night. i also bought some melatonin today, more for my insomnia issues, but i also read that in can increase follies? does anyone know more or have tried these?


----------



## Wallie

AF appeared with me too.


----------



## KittyCat82

So sorry Wallie. I was watching your progress and been on your journal. Hope you are doing ok x

Not good news from me either, EC this am and only 3 eggs retrieved-my bowel was blocking my right ovary so they couldn't access the eggs on that side. Very upset. They think there was only one good size one on that side but still upsetting. I know are chances are getting slimmer by the day. Just got to see how they do overnight-I think out only hope is they are good quality and all fertilise x


----------



## Leila Fae

Wallie and Kittycat :hugs: to both of you.

Afm I've had a bit more spotting but my body seems determined to torture me and that's all I've had so far. Work is absolutely hellish and I'm on the brink of walking out. My boss isn't back until 5 Sept and I simply don't know how I'm going to manage :cry:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys! How are you all??

Leila-the job sounds horrendous. You don't need this aggro at this time. Thinking of you! :hugs:

So sorry Wallie, how are you?? I hate the witch, even more at this point in treatment... Be kind to yourself hun. :hugs:

Hi Touch the Sky-no idea about either, sorry hun. Hope you get some advice from somewhere!

KittyCat-I'm right with you there! EC for me this morning, and out of at least 12 follies, only TWO eggs. I can't believe it and am bracing myself for bad news tomorrow when the embryologist rings. Life absolutely sucks. Am sending you HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs:. 

Hi to everybody else!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wallie

OMG, these EC and whole cycles are not doing too well on this thread. Sorry it's not a lucky thread and I've brought it down too. Lets hope the eggs you do have all fertilise!

:hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi ladies! Haven't posted in here since the beginning of my cycle. 

Wallie, so sorry af got you. :hugs:

KittyCat82 and Dwrgi :hugs::hugs::hugs:. FX'd you both get good news from embryologist. 

AFM, I had my EC last Saturday and my ET is tomorrow morning at 9:30am. I have no idea how my embryos are doing atm as the embryologist said they don't check them on day 4. WTH! Seems odd to me! I will be demanding to know what grade they are tomorrow before transfer. 

I'm scared I'm in the beginning of OHSS. Really worried. I've been drinking water like crazy and eating salty foods, but it isn't working. My belly is really swollen.


----------



## KittyCatJack

Hi All

So sorry to hear leila, i am the same day for bloods as you and I was really hoping we would have luck. I havent had any signs so am still holding out some hope. My boobs are huge. 

Sorry everyone else whom has had the witch. It's so depressing. I went out and spent $400 on a lovely piece of jewelery to cheer me up tomorrow if I get a BFN or a celebration if I get a BFP. 

Greeneyes0279 - weird question but is that picture Perth WA? Is it a holiday snap? I live in Perth. 

Cat


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry for the bad news ladies. I hope there is some nice positive egg fertilization reports tomorrow!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies so just had call from clinic and all 3 fertilised. Big relief! Appreciate there is a long way to go yet. Just got to try and relax today and hope and pray they all make it to tomorrow and transfer. Dwrgi-how did you get on hun? X


----------



## Lainey27

Wallie said:


> AF appeared with me too.

Wallie, i'm so sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

KittyCat, that's great news.

Afm I'm currently in a bit of shock. I was finding the waiting so hard that I caved and did a FRER this morning. I thought I could see a faint second line so I did a digi and it was :bfp: with conception indicator of 1-2 weeks!

I'm very apprehensive still as I've got this spotting but I never thought I would ever see a BFP. I'm going to test tomorrow and then call the clinic to let them know. I'll mention the spotting and see what they say. I was totally convinced it was over however I know that I've got a long way to go yet.


----------



## KittyCat82

Congrats lelia!!!! Great to see some good news x


----------



## greeneyes0279

KittyCatJack said:


> Hi All
> 
> So sorry to hear leila, i am the same day for bloods as you and I was really hoping we would have luck. I havent had any signs so am still holding out some hope. My boobs are huge.
> 
> Sorry everyone else whom has had the witch. It's so depressing. I went out and spent $400 on a lovely piece of jewelery to cheer me up tomorrow if I get a BFN or a celebration if I get a BFP.
> 
> Greeneyes0279 - weird question but is that picture Perth WA? Is it a holiday snap? I live in Perth.
> 
> Cat

No, it's Austin, Texas. We used to live there, but we were actually on vacation there when it was took.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats Leila!

KittyCat - that's great news. 

Afm, I had to have 1 liter of fluid drained from my abdomen. Not fun. SUPER painful! Transfer was delayed till tomorrow because of it. I'm hoping and praying that I do not have any fluid in my belly tomorrow. Do not want to go through that again.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Leila I hope the spotting goes away so you can relax!

Yay for all three eggies fertilizing thats awesome, here's to hoping they continue to divide and grow into beautiful blasties.


----------



## Leila Fae

Fingers crossed for you greeneyes :hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Hi guys!

How are you all? 

Huge congratulations Leila! That is wonderful news. I'm sure that the progesterone will take care of the spotting! Hang on in there and try not to worry. Big :hugs: to you! :hugs:

Hi greeneyes-that does sound really awful. Hope that they can go ahead with ET today-good luck hun! :thumbup:

Hi Kittycat-brilliant news that your three fertilized. Alas, none of mine did, so was completely devastated yesterday, as you can imagine.

Hi everybody! Big :hugs: to you all!

Like I said to Kittycat-none of my eggs fertilized, and the embryologist is sure that it just down to the numbers. Still can't believe that out of twelve follicles, only two eggs were retrieved. So, I'm thinking, did the Ovitrell not work, was it given at the right time, etc, etc. The embryologist actually said that he expected at least 8 eggs, so I just cannot get my head around it. Any ideas anyone???

Have also got symptoms of mild OHSS-bloated, sore belly, etc. so am trying to drink 2ltrs of water to get rid of it. 

Anyway, just waiting now for the debrief. Really want some answers to my questions.

Hope you all have a good day and a great August Bank Holiday-isn't it like autumn already?!

Love to you all, 
Axxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yellowbell

hi ladies!

Leila, congratulations! Hoping that your beta numbers would be great.

Wallie and DWrgi, Im sorry to hear about your results :hug:

greeneyes, sorry to hear that you had to go through all that pain and I hope that all goes well for your from now onwards,
good luck on your ET.

Kelly, have you started down reg already?


----------



## Leila Fae

Dwrgi so sorry to hear your eggs didn't fertilise. I have no idea why your egg to follicle ratio was so low. Hopefully the FS will be able to advise and suggest alternative meds next time. It's awful to have gone through that to have gone through all that. Huge hugs coming your way :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry drwig! I hope you get your answers! 

Nope not down regging yet i start that on Sunday so soon! I'll be doing one suprefact injection a day for two weeks and if all is good then I start stimms on sept 10!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Dwrgi so sorry. :hugs:

My transfer went great. Transferred 2 top grade embryos. The rest of our embryos didn't make it to freeze. [-o&lt; that this works cause this is our last shot.


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck greeneyes!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-I also had 2 embryo's transferred on Friday so the wait has begun. Good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## Dwrgi

Thanks everyone and good luck with your 2WW! Am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all!

I'm still completely at a loss and sooooooo disappointed-it's constantly on my mind. But hey ho, it could have been worse.

Hope you're all having a good weekend,
Axxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Drwig let us know how your follow up apt goes. I hope they can give you some good news.


----------



## lizlemon

Hello everyone, sorry I have been MIA on holiday and have missed loads so will have to have a good old read through the last pages, but quickly :hugs: to drwgi sorry to hear about your poor little eggies and them not fertilising. Although we got 8 out of 14, I think we too could have not had any if we only had 2 to start with, we would have had to have had a lot of luck to get them fertilised as it's such a lottery :( but hopefully your fs will give some suggestion as how to improve number of eggs, maybe different stim drug?

:hugs: wallie and loulou on your bfn. Sorry to hear that as it's so hard :( xxxx

Congratulations to lelia and I hope the spotting will ease for you xxx

Afm I have blood test tomorrow and so hopefully I can post some nice news fx xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Good luck for tomorrow Liz!


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck on your test tomorrow liz, I don't know how you guys don't test on your own!


----------



## Lainey27

Good luck for tomorrow lizlemon:thumbup::thumbup:

My blood test is on Wednesday. When I had my first IVF in April AF appeared the day before my blood test - I am [-o&lt; that this doesnt happen this time - I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## yellowbell

Lots of luck tomorrow, liz and to Lainey on Wednesday! :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

I got my first ever :bfp: !!!!!!! My beta number was 270 and having second one on Friday! So now the worry of everything keeping ok begins!


----------



## Leila Fae

WOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## Kelly9

Massive congrats!


----------



## labmommy

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## thomasonc33

Hi everyone, im new on here and im due to start IVF really soon. Got my appointment to go back and get my first IVF appoinment today at the Birminghmam womens hospital. Were really excited but nervous and we have to pay for treatment as i already have a son from past relationship!!


----------



## yellowbell

Liz, congratulations!!! Wooohooo!!! Fx that everything goes well here onwards! :happydance:

hi thomas, welcome to BandB this thread :) Do you know what protocol you'll be doing?


----------



## Kelly9

WHat is the difference between protocols? I've heard a few different things like short is without down regging and long is with it but I've also heard short protocol is a shorter period for down regging where as long is a much longer time allotted for down regging?

Welcome!


----------



## yellowbell

Kelly, my understanding also of short protocol is not having down reg. I'm not really sure about shorter down reg. In my clinic, 2 weeks of down reg plus 2 weeks of stimming is still called a long protocol.

I got this from this website https://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2007/jul/04/health.medicineandhealth1:

"_There are two basic protocols for conventional IVF - the long and the short. In the long protocol, drugs are given in a nasal spray or injections to stop the ovaries and throw the woman into a temporary menopause that can last for some weeks. The process is known as "down regulation". Then she will be taught to inject herself with another drug under the skin every day for a further week and a half to stimulate the ovaries to produce many eggs. Finally, a third drug is injected to make the eggs ripen ready for egg collection. The short protocol takes roughly four weeks as opposed to about six, is matched to the woman's cycle and involves less of the initial ovary suppression drug._"


----------



## Lainey27

Congratulations Lizlemon!! :happydance::happydance:

Well, I also have good news. After everything I never thought i'd be able to say this - But I also got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I am on :cloud9: - and so shocked - I was convinced it hadnt worked. I know there is a long way to go, so I am praying it all keeps going well. 

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Congratulations lainey!!!! That is fab news, I've been waiting for your update!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats so awesome Lainey!!!! This thread is doing very well I hope the good news keeps coming and that I can be a part of it to.


----------



## Leila Fae

Fabulous news Lainey!!!


----------



## vebanfield80

Hi ladies, could I join you on this thread, i've been stalking from a distance and have been trying to keep a stiff upper lip about my whole ivf journey, but this morning everything has hit me like a ton of bricks and just need to talk to some people in the same boat.

I am currently in the dreaded tww after one grade 1 embryo was transferred back on Monday ((29th August), we originally had 15 eggs collected, 11 fertilised, 7 made it to blastocyst (one of which was "perfect" according to the embryologist and this was the one they put back), the others were cultured for another day but sadly none was suitable for freezing.

My husband has been really supportive along the whole journey, i'd been quite surprised by how easy I found all the drugs with no real side effects, but he is the eternal optimist and i am the pessimist, which is where we sometimes clash. So I keep dropping lines like "if it doesn't work this time...", he keeps getting angry with me and saying that i need to be positive, its going to work this time. I don't think that he gets its less than a 50/50 chance each cycle, even if we did have the perfect embryo. I feel like I have twice the pressure now as I have to try and be all positive, but my way of dealing with it was to try and put it out of my mind, as if I get excited it would be an even bigger fall if it hasn't worked. I feel like i've got to put on my happy face to my husband and close family that know, when inside i'm cracking up - I naively thought I would OK during the whole process.

Test day for me is still not until next Wednesday (7th September), its just seems like an eternity away. I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but I just don't feel anything - did any of your ladies that have got your BFP's have any symptoms? 

Sorry for the extremely long post, congrats to all you ladies that have got their BFP's.

:flower:


----------



## yellowbell

Lainey, congratulations! woohoo!!! :happydance:

hi veban. I think what you're feeling is normal. I know it's easier said than done to say just think positive but we really have to try our best because I do believe that positive thinking helps in getting a BFP ;) I wish you all the best on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Veban - I had no distinct symptoms at all! Normal build up cramps to af- still got them occasionally. Boobs not sore! Only things I noticed were very hungry, more than usual 'yellow' discharge ( tmi) oh and some brown mucus on 1pt5dt which I thought was due to transfer. So really no blindingly obvious signs. This time both dh and ivwere more relaxed and had low expectation after last times dissappointment and I did not get hung up on twinges like last time. Good luck to everyone in tww xxx


----------



## lizlemon

The other thing we did different was we chatted to 'fresh noom' for first few days and I did meditation each evening! ( our frozen embies are named frozen nooms - noom is a nickname for our surname) so I suppose I hadley pma this time as last time I was doom and gloom!


----------



## Dwrgi

Congratulations Lainey-that is brilliant news!

Rest up sweetie and try to relax as much as you can! 
:flower:


----------



## Kelly9

So how long does it take for your period to start after you start down regging? I've been taking my suprefact injection for a week now and I would have thought it would be here by now.


----------



## Lainey27

Hi Girls:flower:

Thanks for all your good wishes, it means a lot :hugs:

Still cant believe it - just trying to take it one day at a time and not thinking too far ahead 

Hope everyone is well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## yellowbell

Kelly9 said:


> So how long does it take for your period to start after you start down regging? I've been taking my suprefact injection for a week now and I would have thought it would be here by now.

hi Kelly. From what I understand, your period should come as per your usual menstrual cycle. But mine came a few days late. I think it could either be because of the stress I was feeling or it's a side effect of the down regulation meds. Anyhow, the important thing is your period comes before your baseline scan because if your lining is still thick they won't start your stimming which was what happened to me last week.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh ok, I've heard it can come sooner, on time or a bit late. I"m not due for my period for another 2-4 days depending when I ovulated so it should start before baseline my baseline is on sept 10.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-Congrats to the BFP's on here!!

So I am 12dpo and 10dpt today-I just had a question for anyone on cyclogest? I was fine until Wed last week but progressively been feeling worse-crampy, teary but mostly just exhausted. I could just put my head down and just sleep. Do the pessaries kind of build up in their symptoms? I dont test until Friday but just feel really off and very much like it hasnt worked. x x x


----------



## Kelly9

You likely feel off cause it has worked.


----------



## Leila Fae

I don't think that's the Cyclogest (I didn't notice any cumulative effects). It could be because it's worked hun! Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-thanks for you replies. I just dont know what to think. I didnt have any symptoms until last wed/thur-in fact I was telling my only friend who knows about it all on Thurs that I had been feeling a little too good for my liking but it is the tiredness that is overwhelming me-I slept until 9 am Saturday, had an hour nap in morning, hour in afternoon and fell asleep in front of tv at 10.30pm! I am just thinking that it is the progesterone building up tho as I have had no sickness and just kind of feel 'out' like it hasnt worked. I have my clinic test on Friday but kind of want to test before as I dont think I could handle public bad news IYKWIM-what day should I get a reliable result? Wed or Thur or is that still early? I am really scared to do a home test tho!! x


----------



## Kelly9

I was told 10dpt was good enough to test on a 5 day transfer so if you had a 5 dt I say got for it.


----------



## KittyCat82

No, I was 2 embryo 2dt. To be honest I cant really get to a shop to buy one til wed so I may take one wed/thur just so I have an idea as to whether it will be bad news on Friday and prepare myself so its not totally public! I guess after so long of BFN's its hard to be too positive and imagine a BFP! x


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## vebanfield80

Hi ladies, after my wobble last week I think I got my first ever BFP this morning - I had a faint line on the Clearblue Plus but a much clearer line on a FRER. I've just had a blood test so fingers crossed everything is ok. Did any of your test at 9dp5dt and get a faint line? The worrying never stops does it!


----------



## yellowbell

oh wow veban, a BFP! Good luck on your blood results! I hope this is it! :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

Venan - congratulations!!!!! And that is the day I tested and it was faint using frer. Now lovely and strong but I have to say the worry is awful and I'm scared beyond belief that it will all go wrong !! So I think the worry is normal :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

The worry is definitely normal, it never goes away and then when they're born you have a whole other set of worries :dohh: 

Baseline on sat! Only 3 more days. Someone told me that even if I didn't get a period so long as my lining has thinned I should be able to start stims, I hope thats the case as she's a no show so far. I know I ovulated so if she doesn't come tomorrow I'll officially have a 16/17 day lp but I heard the down regging meds can cause the witch to be late.


----------



## vebanfield80

lizlemon said:


> Venan - congratulations!!!!! And that is the day I tested and it was faint using frer. Now lovely and strong but I have to say the worry is awful and I'm scared beyond belief that it will all go wrong !! So I think the worry is normal :flower:


Thanks, that's really reassuring - at what point did they get darker? I had my bloods done yesterday too and my beta was only 41, do you think that's low?


----------



## vebanfield80

lizlemon said:


> Venan - congratulations!!!!! And that is the day I tested and it was faint using frer. Now lovely and strong but I have to say the worry is awful and I'm scared beyond belief that it will all go wrong !! So I think the worry is normal :flower:

Thanks, that's really reassuring, how many dpo are you now and when did you tests get darker? I had my bloods done yesterday, it was only a beta reading of 41 at 14dpo, do you think that's really low?


----------



## KittyCat82

Congrats veban!! Testing day tomorrow for me. Not holding much hope. Feel totally exhausted on the prog and now my sore boobs (which I always get just before AF) have disappeared! Apart from that no symptoms. I feel pretty numb now. WIll let you know how I get on and congrats again to all those who got BFP's and thanks for the support x x x


----------



## Leila Fae

Don't give up yet KittyCat, I was so sure it hadn't worked before I had my BFP. Don't worry about the lack of symptoms either - it could just be too early. At 6 weeks I don't really have many symptoms so it's not necessarily a bad sign. 

Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats veban!

Good luck kitty!


----------



## lizlemon

Scared as I have a viability scan tomorrow as although my beta numbers have gone up the doctor thinks not as much as he would like :( so my journey might be over tomorrow :( :( :(


----------



## KittyCat82

Hope all ok tomorrow lizlemon. I have had spotting all afternoon and mild cramps. Did a test and bfn so looks like I'm out. So upset right now may not be on here for while but good luck to all left and thank you for your support x


----------



## Leila Fae

Lizlemon good luck for tomorrow. I've had no checks other than my own HPTs so I've no idea how it's going. Viability scan not until 20th Sept. I hope you have good news.

KittyCat loads of hugs winging their way to you :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry Kitty. :hugs:

Lizlemon I hope nothing for the best for you.

The witch showed for me, thats my withdrawal bleed, baseline is saturday so hopefully I'll be doing stims starting that day.


----------



## lizlemon

Just let people know that scan went well. So that panic is over for now.

Sorry to hear your news kitty. We had a negative first time and I know how devastating it is. So I am sending you lots and lots of love. The old cliche of time heals is very true and a break from here is a good idea xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Great news lizlemon I am glad it all turned out well.


----------



## vebanfield80

Excellent news lizmon, what were your beta numbers if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lizlemon

Day 16: 270, day 19: 1068, day 25: 4736. 

The nurse said the 3rd set were low, on 2 separate phone calls, same nurse. I put my numbers in beta calculator and they came out normal. But she insisted they were low. When we got to the scan, the scan lady was cross as she said it was a normal scan nit due to any worry and we should of spoken to our dr rather than worry. Just before we went in we saw him in the foyer and he was all smiles at us saying oh scan that's exciting, both of us thought what the hell are you being so happy about!!!
Anyway the scan lady should us the heartbeat!!! So that was good, though unfortunately I still can't get the 'low' number out of my head :( silly really


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like the nurse should have kept her mouth shut. Try not to dwell on it! Everyone else thinks it's great so thats what I would go with.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies,

I have just finished reading this thread - wow!! I am thinking of going for IVF with the preimplantation genetic diagnosis where they screen the embryos for chromosome defects before implantation. Does anyone know anything about this or otherwise can recommend a fertility centre in London? Thanks!


----------



## lizlemon

Hello,
I went to the Bridge in London and was recommended it. I too would recommend it too as I found my Dr very good - Dr Summers - they do specialise in PGD so maybe worth a go.
Also there prices are competative compared to other clinics in London.

Good Luck


----------



## filipenko32

lizlemon said:


> Hello,
> I went to the Bridge in London and was recommended it. I too would recommend it too as I found my Dr very good - Dr Summers - they do specialise in PGD so maybe worth a go.
> Also there prices are competative compared to other clinics in London.
> 
> Good Luck

Thankyou! I was just looking at their website funnily enough. Is there a long wait time? Congratulations by the way!:flower::flower: I was just looking at your first thread and I don't think you had to worry about people being with you!! x


----------



## lizlemon

No their waiting list is non existent - I think, we phoned up and booked a Saturday appointment with mr summers, then he suggested tests etc, wrote us a summary letter with revommendations then phoned us up with a start date once results were in. The initial bit does take longer than you wish, which happens at ever clinic. We had a failed first cycle at our follow up we decided what we wanted to do next. Dr summers listens to you and takes your feelings into account, which is really good.

I saw you've had 2 mc, sorry :( several of my friends have had multiple mc and both ladies now have 2 naturally conceived children. One was told by nhs nothing would be done till 3 mc ( no baby at 12 w scan and mc at 8w) other girl had 4mc and went private she was put on baby aspirin and progestrone support. In fact her dr suggested most couple having problems conceiving should try baby aspirin till 12 w to prevent clotting.....

I hope you get some good news and success soon x


----------



## filipenko32

lizlemon said:


> No their waiting list is non existent - I think, we phoned up and booked a Saturday appointment with mr summers, then he suggested tests etc, wrote us a summary letter with revommendations then phoned us up with a start date once results were in. The initial bit does take longer than you wish, which happens at ever clinic. We had a failed first cycle at our follow up we decided what we wanted to do next. Dr summers listens to you and takes your feelings into account, which is really good.
> 
> I saw you've had 2 mc, sorry :( several of my friends have had multiple mc and both ladies now have 2 naturally conceived children. One was told by nhs nothing would be done till 3 mc ( no baby at 12 w scan and mc at 8w) other girl had 4mc and went private she was put on baby aspirin and progestrone support. In fact her dr suggested most couple having problems conceiving should try baby aspirin till 12 w to prevent clotting.....
> 
> I hope you get some good news and success soon x

Thankyou, yes I have heard lots of great things about aspirin! I have had 3 mc's now, well I'm having a d&c tomorrow for this 3rd one but I have already started bleeding today. We always get pregnant 1st try but we can't keep it and i've all the tests done which is why i think it's chromosomal bad luck and pgd might help. Think I will make contact with the bridge clinic on Friday. It's such a dfficult decision but in any case we're going to wait for the chromosome results of this baby which they send for testing after the d&c. If it's a normal will definitely try again with aspirin. Thanks so much for getting back to me x


----------



## lizlemon

I am very sorry to hear that you are going through this, I had a scare at 7w and thought it was all over so I can only imagine how you feel :( :hugs: 
I hope you get some answers ASAP xxxxx


----------



## lizlemon

Also my friend with 4mc would fall every time and it too would not stick but eventually she did get success - so there is hope, the journey is more painful but will be worth it in the end and will make you lo even more precious x


----------

